#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-24
<vubuntor411> Mình chưa từng dùng ubuntu bao giờ, hiện tại máy đg dùng Win XP Sp3. Mình nên chia Partition như thế nào để cài thêm Ubuntu vào máy ? Ổ cứng của mình chỉ có hơn 50G (1HDD)
<Stanley00> vubuntor411: bạn nên chia 1 partition duy nhất, khoảng 10-15GB
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> vubuntor411: bạn xem thêm cái link ubot2 đưa nha
<vubuntor411> mình vẫn còn gặp rắc rối ở phần phân vùng ổ cứng. Mình đã cài win XP với ổ C: là NTFS Prim, D: là NTFS Logic. Vậy nếu mình tách thêm 1 ổ khoảng 20G thì nên phân vùng cho nó như thế nào là đc ? Máy mình chỉ 1G RAM.
<C4NoC> chia sao cũng dc
<Stanley00> C4NoC: sn giúp nhá, off đây
<vubuntor593> chào mọi người
<vubuntor593> có ai biết công cụ make là gì không?
<vubuntor593> chỉ mình với ạ
<CoconutCrab> .g gnu make
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://www.gnu.org/s/make/
<CoconutCrab> đó
<bksupybot`> Title: GNU Make - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (at www.gnu.org)
<vubuntor593> không hiểu mấy bạn à
<vubuntor593> có ai có thể nói sơ qua cho mình được không?
<CoconutCrab> nó là build system
<vubuntor593> nó dùng để làm gì bạn ơi?
<vubuntor593> nó dùng như thế nào
<CoconutCrab> bạn cần nó để làm gì?
<vubuntor593> nó có thể biên dịch hay chạy 1 chương trình cpp không?
<vubuntor593> nó có thể biên dịch hay chạy 1 chương trình cpp không?
<CoconutCrab> nếu muốn 'biết' thì tự đọc
<CoconutCrab> còn muốn 'dùng' thì phải biết nó để làm gì chứ?
<CoconutCrab> .g gnu build toolchain
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_toolchain
<bksupybot`> Title: GNU toolchain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<CoconutCrab> đấy, đọc link trên
<vubuntor593> có link nào của tiếng việt mình k bạn?
<vubuntor593> hic
<vubuntor593> mình hơi kém tiếng anh
<CoconutCrab> chịu khó tra từ điển đi :-\
<vubuntor593> mà gg dịch thì k hiều
<vubuntor593> tải nó về như thế nào mấy bạn ơi
<vubuntor303> các bạn cho mình hỏi trên unbutu có phần mềm nào có thể quay màn hình tương tự như camtasia studio không ạ?
<C4NoC> có
<C4NoC> là gì thì ko nhớ
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor303> hí
<vubuntor303> có à
<vubuntor303> bạn nhớ giùm mình với
<vubuntor303> :)
<vubuntor303> cá nóc
<vubuntor303> tớ tìm ra rồi nè
<vubuntor303> Tibesti
<vubuntor630> Minh muon cai 3HDH cung luc Win7 - Mac- Ubuntu nhung không boot được mac, help mình với
<vubuntor630> có ai ko vậy
<C4NoC> dc
<C4NoC> có gì đâu
<vubuntor630> ?
<vubuntor630> mình cài theo thứ tự  trên
<C4NoC> xài máy gì
<C4NoC> máy Mac hay PC ?
<vubuntor630> PC thui
<C4NoC> PC thì đừng đú Mac
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> và ở đây chỉ support linux
<vubuntor630> m cai tren lap
<vubuntor630> dùng bản mac cho pc
<vubuntor630> m dang hỏi về boot loader của ubuntu ma
<C4NoC> thì vào coi grub
<C4NoC> .g grub boot Mac os
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://ihackintosh.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-add-osx86-to-xp-vista-grub-boot.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to Add OSX86 to XP , Vista , GRUB Boot loaders | Boot-loader Mystery Solved. | iHackintosh (at ihackintosh.blogspot.com)
<vubuntor630> m ko thạo lắm
<vubuntor630> có thể giúp m cụ thể hơn ko
<C4NoC> ko thạo thì vọc cho thạo
<C4NoC> đọc tài liệu, mày mò
<C4NoC> ko chơi Mac, chịu
<vubuntor630> l
<vubuntor915> có ai biết tibesti là gì không?
<vubuntor915> mình cài không được
<vubuntor192> Ai chỉ chjo mình cách cài đặt java trên linux với
<vubuntor192> k có ai sao?
<vubuntor929> không xem được video thì cài lệnh nào hả mấy bác ơi?
<vubuntor929> trên unbutu 11.10 ấy
<Stanley00> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor929> bạn hướng dẫn chi tiết hơn giùm mình đi
<vubuntor929> synaptic là gì?
<Stanley00> xem cais link đấy
<Stanley00> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <= mì ăn liền đây .zZ
<vubuntor929> cảm ơn stan
<vubuntor929> dang cần gấp
<vubuntor929> mình khoái món này
<vubuntor955> hi cac ban, cai dat yahoo trong ubuntu the nao nhi
<Stanley00> không có yahoo, chỉ có chat yahoo thôi bạn à
<vubuntor955> vay cai dat the nao ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor955: có sẵn rồi bạn à, empathy á
<vubuntor955> oh cam on ban nhieu, minh moi dung ubuntu nen ko ranh lam
<C4NoC> afterlastangel, hôm qua có gì dzui
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: có bắn Teeworlds :P
<afterlastangel> ko có ăn nhậu
<afterlastangel> có vài đề nghị
<afterlastangel> mai mốt tách ra
<afterlastangel> ăn nhậu vui chơi 1 buổi
<afterlastangel> hướng dẫn giới thiệu 1 buổi
<afterlastangel> làm 2 đợt offline :P
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> rảnh dzị
<C4NoC> afterlastangel, hôm qua đông hem
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: cỡ 30 mạng ^^
<C4NoC> afterlastangel, đông thế à
<C4NoC> afterlastangel, có mấy em nào ko?
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> xem hình đê
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> :-"
<C4NoC> afterlastangel, ở đâu?
<afterlastangel> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.10150890315250704&type=1
<C4NoC> afterlastangel, hình đâu?
<bksupybot> Title: Họp mặt thành viên Ubuntu 11.10 TP.HCM | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<afterlastangel> xem xong đừng tiếc hén :))
<C4NoC> sặc
<C4NoC> afterlastangel, chả tiếc gì
<C4NoC> hí hí
<C4NoC> may quá
<afterlastangel> sao thế
<afterlastangel> :))
<C4NoC> afterlastangel, chán phòm
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor529> chào moiji người
<vubuntor529> mình dũng gedit để code 1 đoạn code nhỏ
<vubuntor529> nhưng nó báo lỗi như thế này
<vubuntor529> hello.cpp:1:21: fatal error: iostream.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated.
<vubuntor529> ai chỉ cho mình là phải làm thế nào với
<C4NoC> :-/
<Stanley00> vubuntor529: C++ bên này không dùng iostream.h mà chỉ dùng <iostream> thôi bạn à
<Stanley00> nhớ thêm using namespace std; sau #include kẻo lài thấy lỗi khác đấy :))
<vubuntor529> hà
<vubuntor529> oki
<vubuntor529> cảm ơn bạn nhé
<vubuntor529> <stanley00>
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor529> bạn có thể nói cho mình biết về những điểm khác nhau giữa lập trình c ++ trên linux và win không?
<Stanley00> vubuntor529: bạn kiếm một cuốn sách C chuẩn mà đọc sẽ hay hơn á
<vubuntor529>  hic
<vubuntor529> giờ gấp lắm rồi
<vubuntor529> k có thời gian để nghiên cứu kĩ lưỡng như vậy
<vubuntor529> mai mình phải báo cáo rồi
<vubuntor529> chỉ mình sơ qua cũng được
<Stanley00> mai báo cáo mà hôm nay chưa biết? mình e là mình không đủ khả năng đâu
<vubuntor529> thì bạn nói những cái bạn biết
<vubuntor529> ví dụ như là trong linux thì không có .h
<vubuntor529> vv
<Stanley00> lúc trước mình đâu có học C trên win đâu mà biết nó như thế nào, lúc trước toàn code trên linux không à
<vubuntor529> hic
<vubuntor529> vậy là bó tay ah
<vubuntor529> cho mình hỏi là trong linux k có cái dòng using  namespace std là k được  hả bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor529: không có cũng chẳng sao cả, nhưng thay vì cout<<"xxx"; thì phải ghi là std::cout<<"xxx"; thế thôi
<vubuntor529> à
<vubuntor529> hiểu rồi
<vubuntor529> còn cái thư viện thì sao bạn?
<vubuntor529> hình như thư viên trong linux chỉ có mỗi cái iostream thôi  phải không?
<CoconutCrab> có đủ hết thư viện chuẩn của C++
<Stanley00> vụ này thì mình không rành, vì lúc trước chỉ học C, không có đụng tới C++
<vubuntor529> <@CoconutCrab>
<vubuntor529> bác giúp em được chứ
<CoconutCrab> lâ trình 2 bên như nhau
<vubuntor529> cảm ơn stan nhé
<vubuntor529> có điểm nào khác biệt rõ ràng như cái thư viện k ạ
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> thư viện chuẩn y hệt nhau
<CoconutCrab> à, cũng hơi khác chút đỉnh
<CoconutCrab> và cả một số cú pháp
<vubuntor529> chỉ khác là .h thôi ạ]
<CoconutCrab> nhưng mà nếu theo chuẩn thì y hệt nhau
<CoconutCrab> cái .h kia là đồ cũ
<CoconutCrab> còn thư viện chuẩn chỉ cần ghi #include <abc> gì đấy
<CoconutCrab> nếu bạn học lâp trình ở trường
<CoconutCrab> theo mấy cái turbo C++ hay gì đấy
<vubuntor529> mình  học tubor bạn à
<CoconutCrab> thì nó quá cũ, giờ hầu hết người ta dùng C++98 đổ lên rồi
<CoconutCrab> chuẩn C++ năm 98
<CoconutCrab> hay C++03
<vubuntor529> năm 98 bạn à
<vubuntor529> mình nhớ là vậy
<CoconutCrab> C++03 là chuẩn sau 98
<CoconutCrab> sửa vài lỗi và thay 1 chút cú pháp
<vubuntor529> bạn có thể nói rõ hơn k
<CoconutCrab> nói chung bạn có thể đọc qua chuẩn C++98 để biết về khác biệt với cái turbo C++ thời đồ đá kia
<CoconutCrab> gcc hỗ trợ đầy đủ chuẩn C++98
<vubuntor529> hì
<vubuntor529> tóm lại là vần phải đọc à
<CoconutCrab> tất nhiên?
<vubuntor529> tại gấp quá nên mới phải dùng hạ sách này
<CoconutCrab> đơn giản thì thêm 2 cái namespace và include thay 1 chút
<vubuntor529> :)
<CoconutCrab> những thư viện chuẩn thì sẽ là include <abc>
<CoconutCrab> còn ví dụ file trong thư mục đó thì là include "abc"
<CoconutCrab> các khai báo trong thư viện chuẩn được bỏ vào namespace ::std
<vubuntor529> thư viện c ++ trong linux và win khác nhau những gì nữa bạn
<CoconutCrab> nói chung chỉ có thế
<CoconutCrab> cái conio.h không có
<vubuntor529> có phải là trong linux là 100% theo chuẩn ANSI
<CoconutCrab> cần thì dùng ncurse
<CoconutCrab> cái turbo C++ kia nó cổ quá thôi
<CoconutCrab> chứ nếu dùng visual studio C++ thì nó vẫn đủ
<CoconutCrab> theo chuẩn ISO
<CoconutCrab> ISO không phải ansi nhé
<vubuntor529> còn trong win thì có  thêm 1 số cái là  do MS thêm vào ạ
<vubuntor529> hì
<vubuntor529> ISO
<vubuntor182> có ai còn rành về C++ nữa không?
<vubuntor182> chỉ cho mình với
 * Tux|Ubuntu không rành về cái gì
<vubuntor182> là sao bạn ơi
<vubuntor182> k hiểu
<vubuntor182> http://paste.ubuntu.com/717748/
<vubuntor182> Tux
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor182> bạn hiểu cái này k
<Tux|Ubuntu> Tiếng gì viết hay thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor182: có gì khó hiểu mấy đâu
 * Tux|Ubuntu cũng hiểu được tàm tạm
<vubuntor182> hiểu gì
<vubuntor182> bạn nói mình nghe với
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor182: thế bạn không hiểu cái gì ?
<vubuntor182> Static libraries:
<vubuntor182> là gì
<vubuntor182> nó  dùng như thế nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> thư viện tĩnh
<vubuntor182> thư viện tĩnh thì mình hiểu
<Tux|Ubuntu> cứ hồn nhiên mà dùng thoai
<vubuntor182> còn dùng như thế nào?
<vubuntor182> trong linux ấy
<vubuntor182> :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> khi linking thì link đến nó
<vubuntor199> khi em dùng thư viện tĩnh để chạy 1 ct c trong linux
<vubuntor199> nó báo là
<vubuntor199> gcc: error: libab.a: No such file or directory
<vubuntor199> ai có thể giúp em
<Stanley00> vubuntor199: libab? thư viện bạn tự tạo à?
<nobawk> vubuntor199: dùng -L để chỉ đường dẫn của thư viện
<nobawk> nếu dùng 1 thư mục thì -L. -lab
<vubuntor199> hic
<vubuntor199> điên mất thôi
<vubuntor199> hem làm nữa
<nobawk> ờ, trả mình ít money
<vubuntor199> đi nghủ đây
<nobawk> mình viết cho 1 cái script
<nobawk> gõ make
<nobawk> thế là nó tự chạy lolz
<vubuntor199> hí
<nobawk> khỏi phải điên -> khoẻ + sướng
<vubuntor199> trên này cũng có kinh doanh môi gới nữa afh?
<Stanley00> nobawk: ờ ý hay đó, mai một làm theo, support có phí :))
<vubuntor199> :)
 * nobawk đi kiếm ăn
<vubuntor199> hehe
<vubuntor199> thôi
<vubuntor199> em xin kiếu
<nobawk> ko muốn tự làm thì trả tiền người khác làm hộ?
<nobawk> muốn ngon hơn thì trả tiền?
<vubuntor199> hì hì
<vubuntor199> thôi ạ
<vubuntor199> em k muốn ngon vậy
<vubuntor199> sinh viên cả mà
<vubuntor199> tiền đâu ????
<vubuntor199> thôi
<vubuntor621> có  bác nào chỉ em cái này với
<vubuntor621> em tạo 2 file a.c và b.c
<vubuntor621> có nội dung là
<vubuntor621> int func1(){ 	return 7; 	{
<vubuntor621> double func2(){ 	return 3.14159; 		}
<vubuntor621> khi mà em dùng lệnh
<vubuntor621> gcc  -c  a.c  b.c
<vubuntor621> thì nó báo như thế này
<vubuntor621> a.c: In function ‘func1’: a.c:3:2: error: expected declaration or statement at end of input a.c:3:2: error: expected declaration or statement at end of input
<vubuntor621> là sao
<vubuntor621> ai chỉ với
<nobawk> là sai chứ sao
<vubuntor621> sai như thế nào ạ
<vubuntor621> giờ em phải làm sao?
<vubuntor621> không có ai chỉ em với à
<nobawk> vubuntor621: tự coi lại xem sai chỗ nào :))
<nobawk> nó báo sai dòng số 3 kìa :))
<nobawk> vubuntor621: đọc hiểu dòng báo lỗi
<nobawk> vubuntor621: và warning là 1 trong những việc của người viết code :))
<vubuntor621> em mà hiều được em chết liền
<vubuntor621> hi
<vubuntor621> em k phải là dân code
<nobawk> ok
<nobawk> ko hiểu thì chỉ cũng ko có ích gì
<vubuntor621> chẳng qua là bất dĩ thôi
<vubuntor621> có ai ngoài bác <nobawk> có thể giúp em không?
<nobawk> ok
<nobawk> :s
<nobawk> ko làm được thì viết thư and/or gọi điện hỏi thầy giáo
<vubuntor621> ông thầy em khó tính lắm bác ah
<vubuntor621> ổng chửi liền
<vubuntor621> với lại mai phải báo cáo rùi
<vubuntor621> hì
<nobawk> việc dạy này của thầy mà, cứ hỏi, ông chửi thì chờ lúc ổng đi chửi lại
<nobawk> thế là xong
<nobawk> vubuntor621: tốt hơn là bạn đi tìm quyển giáo trình nào
<nobawk> vubuntor621: đọc thì hơn
<vubuntor621> hì
<vubuntor621> sáng mai báo cáo rồi
<vubuntor621> còn 1 đống
<vubuntor621> chả biết đọc thế nào
<vubuntor621> :)
<nobawk> ok
<nobawk> còn 1 đống thì chắc là ko kịp rồi
<nobawk> vậy đi ngủ cho khoẻ
<vubuntor621> ok
<vubuntor621> có ai có thể chỉ cho em không?
<nobawk> có những thứ ở ngay trước mắt
<nobawk> mà nhìn ko ra :-3
<vubuntor621> thế bác k chiụ chỉ thì em bó tay chứ sao?
<vubuntor621> kêu người khác thôi
<vubuntor621> :)
<nobawk> ok
 * nobawk đi ngủ
<vubuntor621> đi ngủ hết rồi hả mấy bác
<Stanley00> vubuntor621: ít nhất cũng nên post "y nguyên" nội dung file a.c lên chứ .zZ
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor621> hì hì
<vubuntor621> nói thật tình là em k biết gì hết
<vubuntor621> em chỉ thấy trongong 1 slide nói rằng
<Stanley00> vubuntor621: bởi vậy mới bảo đi lấy một cuốn sách nào đó mà đọc...
<vubuntor621> http://paste.ubuntu.com/717856/
<vubuntor621> đó
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor621> mấy bác xem rồi giúp em
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor621: móa
<Tux|Ubuntu> từ chiều tối đến giờ ếu xong
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<vubuntor621> bác thông cảm
<vubuntor621> em k biết k làm được mới vào nhờ mấy bác chứ
<vubuntor621> :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor621: ý mình là chính cái file của bạn kìa, lỗi ở cái file đó cơ
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: à, bác cho hỏi, làm sao xem máy mình dùng bao nhiêu W vậy? có cần máy phải hỗ trợ gì không thế?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: cài powertop vô
 * Tux|Ubuntu nay sáng dùng pin
<Tux|Ubuntu> vẫn tiêu thụ tận 20W
<Tux|Ubuntu> :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor621: tốt nhất kiếm sách mà đọc
<vubuntor621> biết rồi mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn thiếu cơ bản
<Tux|Ubuntu> cứ cố làm cũng chẳng thu được gì đâu
<vubuntor621> k phải là thiếu
<vubuntor621> mà hiện tại mình chưa biết gì
<vubuntor621> :(
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: uhm, thank để test coi :D
<vubuntor621> như thế này các bác nhé
<vubuntor621> em đọc trong 1 tài liệu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor621: chưa biết thì đọc đi, lấy cái base đã
<vubuntor621> nó nó rằng Giả sử bạn có hai file mã nguồn chứa hàm là a.c và b.c
<Tux|Ubuntu> muốn ăn xổi thì làm sao được
<vubuntor621> rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> chẳng khác quái thằng tập bơi
<Tux|Ubuntu> thấy chúng nó bơi được
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhảy xuống
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi chết chìm
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: toàn báo % không à, chả thấy báo W tiêu thụ đâu hết
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: sudo powertop
<vubuntor621> chính là rứa đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> rút sạc ra
<vubuntor621> em chưa biết  bơi
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: rút sạc nữa há, hèn gì :))
<vubuntor621> nên nhờ phao là mấy bác nè
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: thanks
<vubuntor621> mấy bác đọc lại cái đoạn lúc nãy rồi chỉ cho em
<vubuntor621> cái link đầu tiên ấyấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor621: đã bảo cái đó đúng rồi, có khi file a.c của bạn gõ sai thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor621: tự mà tập đê
<Stanley00> nãy giờ vẫn chưa thấy cái file ra sao...
<Tux|Ubuntu> thầy có rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: mình nói thật là không support trường hợp này cho đỡ mất công :D
<vubuntor621> thì file a.c và b.c em gõ y nguyên như vật mà
<vubuntor621> stanley
<vubuntor621> giúp em đi
<Stanley00> vubuntor621: thế thì chịu, ứ thấy cái file thì ứ tin...
<vubuntor621> em k hiểu ý bác
<vubuntor621> thì cái file a.c và b.c em gõ nguyên như vậy đó
<vubuntor621> k sai 1 chữ
<Tux|Ubuntu> xxx.c & mariaozawa.c
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: tuyên truyền gì nữa đấy :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<vubuntor621> mấy bác nào có lòng hảo tâm thì giúp
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor621> nói thật nãy giờ em cũng nhục lắm rồi đa
<Tux|Ubuntu> nghĩ vubuntor621 mà đọc sách với google
<Tux|Ubuntu> có khi xong từ chiều rồi =)
 * Stanley00 hết kiên nhẫn rồi, trên máy me gõ xong chả thèm có cái warning...
 * Stanley00 quit vụ này thôi.
<Stanley00> vubuntor621: Good luck!
<vubuntor621> oki
<vubuntor621> thôi vậy
<NgocNgoan> các bác ơi
<NgocNgoan> có biết cách nào sửa lỗi ibus hay bị ngắt chữ cái cuối cùng của câu khi gõ ko nhỉ
<C4NoC> cách ra
<C4NoC> hoặc ctrl
<Tux|Ubuntu> không bị hehe
<NgocNgoan> chả nhẽ ko thể đưa về tình trạng như xưa à
<C4NoC> vui vậy nhỉ
<C4NoC> mềnh cũng hok bị nà
<NgocNgoan> có lẽ upgrade thì ko bị
<NgocNgoan> nhưng cài mới U thì bị thế
<NgocNgoan> nhiều nguoi phản ánh việc này mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor231> alo
<C4NoC> sleep time
<vubuntor231> co ban nao co file trong cd di kem voi cuon sach "do hoa may tinh trong khong gian 3 chieu" cua tac gia Tran Giang Son khong cho minh xin voi :(
<vubuntor381> có ai nữa k
<vubuntor381> mọi người đi ngủ hết rồi nhỉ
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-25
<vubuntor936> có ai biết vê emacs k ạ
<vubuntor936> giúp em với
<C4NoC> n0bawk, kìa
<C4NoC> vubuntor936, GSTS emacs đó
<vubuntor936> ở terminal
<vubuntor936> em làm theo
<vubuntor936> em thấy trên 1 videohọ làm như thế này
<vubuntor936> mkdir hello
<vubuntor936> cd hello
<vubuntor936> ls
<vubuntor936> sao đó vào emasc chạy đoạn code sau
<vubuntor936> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718449/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor936> nhưng khi về tterminal gõ lệnh make thì nó báo
<vubuntor936> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<vubuntor936> bị gì ai giúp mình với
<n0bawk> :3
<n0bawk> cái file makefile kia ko có source lolz
<n0bawk> ko có makefile kìa lolz
<n0bawk> đoạn code trong cái paste kia cũng đâu phải để chạy lolz
<vubuntor819> em la nguoi moi bat dau tim hieu ve ubuntu
<C4NoC> ok
<C4NoC> gút nấc
<vubuntor819> em muon xin dien dan 1 chut tai lieu huong dan
<Cooly> !bg | vubuntor819
<ubot2> vubuntor819: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor819> thế còn ubuntu server dùng để quản trị mang phải không ạ
<C4NoC> làm gì cũng dc
<vubuntor053> mọi người có ai chạy đc garena hon ko?
<vubuntor075> có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor075> gcc -W -Wall   -c -o hello.o hello.c gcc -O  hello.o (LBIS) /bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected make: *** [hello] Error 2
<vubuntor075> khi mình make 1 file mà nó báo lỗi như thế này thì sửa như thế nào mấy bạn ơi?
<vubuntor075> ai giúp mình với nà
<Stanley00> vubuntor075: dùng makefile ấy hả? phiền abnj up cái file đó lên dùm luôn nha
<vubuntor075> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718495/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor075> đây bạn ơi
<Stanley00> sao tự nhiên cái $ (LIBS) lại có khoảng trắng ở giữa thế?
<vubuntor075> oki
<vubuntor075> sửa rồi bạn
<vubuntor075> mình sưa xong make lại thì ntn bạn ơi
<vubuntor075> gcc -W -Wall   -c -o hello.o hello.c gcc -o  hello.o  gcc: fatal error: no input files compilation terminated. make: *** [hello] Error 4
<vubuntor075> stanley 00 chỉ mình luôn đi :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor075: vụ này không rành lắm, đang xem xoi cái $0 nghĩa là gì? bạn biết nó nghĩa là gì không?
<vubuntor075> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718497/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor075> mình cũng k hiểu bạn à
<Stanley00> ặc, cho xem luôn output lệnh "ls hello*" xem
<vubuntor075> hello.c  hello.c~  hello.o
<Stanley00> bạn chờ tí, mod lại cái makefile xí
<Stanley00> vubuntor075: bạn cho hỏi bạn xem qua cái makefile được bao lâu rồi vậy? nhìn kỹ lại mới thấy nó có nhiều "vấn đề" quá đi
<vubuntor075> uh
<vubuntor075> bạn giúp mình nhé
<vubuntor075> mới được có 1 buổi tối thô bạn ơi
<vubuntor075> sai chỗ nào bạn chỉ với
<Stanley00> một buổi tối? hic, mình lại e là không đủ trình độ để giúp nữa rồi
<vubuntor075> là sao bạn?
<vubuntor075> hic
<vubuntor075> bạn không hiểu hay sao?
<vubuntor075> hay là mình làm sai nhiều quá
<vubuntor075> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weV-IjKlcuo&feature=related
<bksupybot> Title: Writing a simple Makefile - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor075> mình xem và làm theo cái video này bạn ơi
<vubuntor075> bạn xem rồi giúp mình  với
<Stanley00> vubuntor075: sao không theo một hướng nào "chính thống" một chút nhỉ? bắt đầu từ make manual thì sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor075> bạn xem chưa stanley ơi
<vubuntor075> bạn có thể cho mìnông?
<vubuntor075> bạn có thể cho mình 1 ví dụ được không?
<Stanley00> http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html
<bksupybot> Title: GNU `make' (at www.gnu.org)
<vubuntor075> mình xin lỗi
<vubuntor075> nhưng có cái nào mỳ ăn liền không ạ\
<vubuntor075> có nghĩa là ví dụ như cái video đó ấy
<vubuntor075> tại đang cần bạn à
<Stanley00> mì ăn liền, không phải nó dẫn tới một đống XXX, mà bạn đang bế tắc đấy à?
<vubuntor075> uh
<vubuntor075> nhuwngh giờ cần gấp mà
<vubuntor075> hồi tối ngồi cả buổi tối mới làm được chừng đó bạn ơi'
<Stanley00> ờm, vậy sorry, mình đang không được rảnh...
<vubuntor075> mình hiểu mà
<vubuntor075> uh
<vubuntor075> dù sao thì cũng cảm ơn stanley
<Stanley00> all:hello
<Stanley00> hello:
<Stanley00> 	gcc hello.c -o hello
<Stanley00> clean:
<Stanley00> 	rm hello
<Stanley00> đấy mì ăn liền đấy
 * Stanley00 tự hỏi sau khi xem xong, bạn biết được thêm những gì nhỉ...?
<Stanley00> thôi, quit đây
<vubuntor524> moi nguoi oi , co ai co file cd di kem theo cuon sach "do hoa may tinh trong khong gian 3 chieu" cua tac gia Tran Giang Son khong cho minh xin voi :(
<vimojnguoi> konichiwa mina-san
<vimojnguoi> :D
<vubuntor524> moi nguoi oi , co ai co file cd di kem theo cuon sach "do hoa may tinh trong khong gian 3 chieu" cua tac gia Tran Giang Son khong cho minh xin voi :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor524: chỗ này là đâu mà bạn hỏi câu nghe "lạ" vậy? :)) thường thì nếu có CD, bạn lên trang chủ nhà xuất bản chắc sẽ down được thôi
<vubuntor524> ko co ban a
<vubuntor524> moi nguoi oi , co ai co file cd di kem theo cuon sach "do hoa may tinh trong khong gian 3 chieu" cua tac gia Tran Giang Son khong cho minh xin voi :(
<vubuntor524> moi nguoi oi , co ai co file cd di kem theo cuon sach "do hoa may tinh trong khong gian 3 chieu" cua tac gia Tran Giang Son khong cho minh xin voi :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor524: vui lòng đừng có "UP" như vậy, với lại hình như câu hỏi của bạn cũng chẳng đúng trong channel này đâu.
<vubuntor524> zi thoi
<vubuntor524> sorry
<vubuntor183> hi
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor183> minh dang cai fonts cho bản FEDORA 12 ma mãi vẫn ko được
<vubuntor183> bạn nào có thể giúp mình không?
<vubuntor183> mkdir /usr/share/fonts/newfonts đã tạo newfonts trong thư mục fonts, đã coppy fonts vào thư mực rùi
<vubuntor183> đã cập nhập = lệnh fc-cache -f -v mà vẫn không được :((
<vubuntor183> ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor183: chmod chưa? có thể do other chưa có quyền read?
<vubuntor183> mình cũng nghĩ còn thiếu lệnh thực thi, nhưng do mới đang mày mò dùng linux nên chưa hiểu hết
<Stanley00> vubuntor183: oh man! sudo chmod -R +r /usr/share/fonts/newfonts
<vubuntor183> để thử nghiệm liền :))
<vubuntor183> vubuntor183: cảm cơn, cảm ơn, thành công rầu, bạn thiệt là pro
<Stanley00> uhm, nhưng mình chỉ là gà thôi à :)
<vubuntor183> cam Æ¡n Stanleyoo
<vubuntor183> vậy mà làm mình mò mẫm 2 hôm này mà không tìm ra lệnh này :))
<vubuntor643> chao moi ng
<vubuntor643> minh da cai dat mysql tren centos
<vubuntor643> gio muon tim xem thu muc cai dat goc o dau
<vubuntor643> dung lenh gi dc nhi?
<vubuntor643> dung find nhung ko hieu qua lam
<Stanley00> vubuntor643: dùng trình quản lý gói của nó mà tìm, centos dùng gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor643> minh dang dung ssh nhe
<vubuntor183> <Stanleyoo> nếu mình vướng nữa mình có thể liên lạc với bạn qua . . .
<Stanley00> vubuntor183: qua chố này ;)
<Stanley00> vubuntor643: vậy trình quản lý gói bằng dòng lệnh của nó á
<vubuntor183> okay, thank
<Stanley00> thường thì "which -a" sẽ cho bạn địa chỉ file thực thi
<vubuntor643> ok, lenh which tim ra file thuc thi
<vubuntor643> nhung y minh la muon tim file : sqlconfig
<Stanley00> có tên file rồi thì dùng locate thử xem
<Stanley00> và thường thì cái file thực thi đó là symlink tới chỗ thật sự của nó...
<vubuntor643> locate co ve on, minh dang tim theo ket qua locate liet ke ra
<vubuntor643> cam on moi ng nha
<vubuntor339> sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.7.tar.gz -C /opt
<vubuntor339> sai cho nao may ban nhi
<vubuntor521> ai giup em voi
<vubuntor521> co ai help em vu cai dat fan mem dong bang cho Ubuntu voi
<vubuntor521> alo
<vubuntor521> co soft naof dong bang toan` may Ubuntu ko anh chi oi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor521: dùng windows đi
 * Tux|Ubuntu đóng băng làm gì lolz
<vubuntor521> the nhung cai cookie voi cac thu co luu lai ko anh
<CoconutCrab> nó lưu trogn user
<vubuntor521> co soft nao de fake proxy toan` may cho ubuntu ko anh
<CoconutCrab> set trong gnome
<vubuntor521> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/07/deep-freeze-like-software-for-ubuntu.html
<bksupybot> Title: Deep Freeze-Like Software for Ubuntu / Debian ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<vubuntor521> em lam theo cai nay` nhung ko dc
<vubuntor521> lenh thu 2 no ko chay
<vubuntor521> co ai giup em voi
<vimojnguoi> moi nguoi oi cong cu quan ly phan mem trong kubuntu ten gi nhi
<Stanley00> packetkit hoặc cứ dùng apt-get và software center á
<vimojnguoi> ok
<vimojnguoi> thank :D
<vimojnguoi> thay no co cai buon software center thi phai
<vimojnguoi> ma ko biet ten goi la gi
<vimojnguoi> bo tay
<vimojnguoi> may goi quan ly phan mem cua kubuntu
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: chưa tìm ra à?
<vimojnguoi> toan o ben giao dien GNOME
<vimojnguoi> cua KDE chu
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: thá»­ apropos package xem
<vimojnguoi> tim ra roi ^^
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: mà nhớ hình như cái đó "chuối" lắm
<vimojnguoi> um em tim ra roi :D
<vimojnguoi> um do hon cai ubuntu soft ware center nhieu
<vimojnguoi> tai dung cho no' hop tong
<vimojnguoi> :D
<Stanley00> :)
<CoconutCrab> oh
<vimojnguoi> viet nam minh chuong gui GNOME nhi
<vimojnguoi> nhin trong cai list chang thay cai goi ngon ngu viet nao danh cho KDE ca
<vimojnguoi> thang KDE ko biet no co lien quan mat thiet voi Tao sau ko nhi
<vimojnguoi> trai tao sau ay' ! em doc thay tui no noi Tao sau phai dung cai goi gi lam safi cho no
<vimojnguoi> ubuntu cap nay no thay doi cai gnome theo may tinh bang
<vimojnguoi> nhung ma van chua tien dung
<vimojnguoi> cho nen em danh phai dung KDE mac du luc dau ko thich
<vubuntor706> tui co con Dell vostro 1000 ma ko biet lam the nao cai VGA ATI ca, ai biet chi gium cai
<vimojnguoi> co ket noi mang ko vay bac
<vimojnguoi> bat cai additionnal driver len
<vimojnguoi> tu dong no se ket noi va nhan driver hen dang co
<vimojnguoi> sau do co dong nhap driver tu nhan va an nut enable
<vimojnguoi> sau do thi di pha cafe va sau khi pha xong thi install driver xong :D
<vimojnguoi> ung dung do ten la "Additional Drivers"
<vimojnguoi> !Additional Drivers
<ubot2> vimojnguoi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vimojnguoi> :)) con bot nay vui tinh qua
<vubuntor706> thanhk nhieu
<vimojnguoi> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<vimojnguoi> :D
<vimojnguoi> bo tay that dung cai wine choi game war3 ma bi lag kinh
<vimojnguoi> trong khi ubutu no nhan toi 1k3 VGA share ram
<vimojnguoi> cpu no cung nhan dc cai GPU cua cpu minh tot
<vimojnguoi> vay ma .......
<vimojnguoi> po tay
<vimojnguoi> khong biet no nhan cai VGA share that hay la chi nhan tren thong so ==!
<vimojnguoi> chu neu ma nhan that thi wine ma chay dc tot tam qoc chi 7 thi chay van chang biet lag la gi
<vubuntor983> Anh nào cho e hỏi đăng nhập giao diện GUI bằng root trong terminal là lệnh gì ý nhỉ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor983: nhiều từ lạ quá, bạn nói rõ hơn được không? bạn đang định làm gì?
<vubuntor983> trước e nhớ có cái lệnh trong terminal : sudo gì gì đấy
<vubuntor983> nó đăng nhập root bằng GUI vào folder copy bình thường cho dễ đc ý =((
<Stanley00> vubuntor983: gksu nautilus
<vubuntor983> dung roif
<vubuntor983> ok men
<vubuntor983> nhin thay dung chua can thu :D
<vubuntor983> em thank nhieeuf :">
<vubuntor983> nautilus :>
<vimojnguoi> khong xong roi cai packegekit ko hoat dong roi
<vimojnguoi> khong xong roi cai packegekit ko hoat dong roi
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: nói rồi mà, dùng apt-get đi cho chuẩn :))
<vimojnguoi> um chuoi that lol
<vimojnguoi> cai cong cu dung de lua chon ngon ngu ten la gi nhi anh Stanley00
<vimojnguoi> dung de chuyen doi ngon ngu ay ma
<vimojnguoi> a tim thay roi :D
<vimojnguoi> ben nay dung thang apper cam thay giong thang synaptic
<vimojnguoi> nhung cung la app-get ...
<vimojnguoi> ak khong dep hon thang synaptic :D
<vimojnguoi> nhung do hon ubuntu software center
<vimojnguoi> thang vietteen chuoi that dang ky goi cuoc chon goi chang bao gio download tren 100kb/s
<vimojnguoi> vay ma dung goi cuoc dung nhieu tinh nhieu thi veo veo ==!
<vubuntor114> hello
<vubuntor114> trang web cua toi bi loi Server Error in '/' Application.gio toi phai lam the nao de tai web binh thuong?
<vubuntor114> rat mong nhan dc cau tra loi
<vubuntor114> thanks!
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-26
<bitrum> hello everyone
<bitrum> hello
<bitrum> co ai xai Arch o day ko a.
<vubuntor498> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<vubuntor413> alo có bác nào cho hỏi
<vubuntor413> do máy dùng card wifi intel 3945ABG kết nối rớt liên tục nên mình đã cài wicd
<vubuntor413> nhưng khi disconnect trong network manager thì wicd cũng rớt luôn
<vubuntor413> vậy làm sao bây giờ
<vubuntor530> help minh cai dong thoi mac va ubuntu tren Laptop voi
<vubuntor530> thong cam vi minh chat o ngoai khong co vietkey
<C4NoC> chain load đến mac
<vubuntor530> ?
<vubuntor530> minh cai theo thu tu W7-mac-ubuntu
<vubuntor530> boot len hien ca 3 hdh
<vubuntor530> nhung ko boot dc vao MAC
<C4NoC> nó báo sao?
<vubuntor530> cu kick vao la lai reset
<C4NoC> ừm, chắc cài đè lên boot loader của nó
<C4NoC> ai biết cài Mac thế nào
<vubuntor530> minh cai tren 3 o khac nhau
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<vubuntor530> cung k phai bi de boot loader
<C4NoC> quan trọng là boot loader của thằng của nợ Mac
<vubuntor530> vi cai w7 xong
<C4NoC> ai biết nó xài cái gì
<vubuntor530> cai Mac xong
<vubuntor530> rui phai cho dia vao moi load dc mac
<vubuntor530> neu minh dung Chameleon cua Mac
<vubuntor530> thi lai ko hien o EXT cua Linux???
<vubuntor530> minh doc nhieu bai thay Dung Chameleon cua mac
<vubuntor530> la boot duoc tat ca
<vubuntor530> nhung minh cai ra lai khong nhin thay Ubuntu
<vubuntor530> help
<C4NoC> thôi chịu
<vubuntor530> co ai co kinh nghiem cai Ubuntu dong thoi voi Mac ko
<vubuntor530> chi em voi
<vubuntor530> fuck
<vubuntor530> ko ai giup a
<vubuntor326> có ai ko help me
<vubuntor326> mình cái U lên thẻ nhớ , bây giờ muốn copi cấu hình với thiết đặt qua thẻ khác thì làm thế nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor326: cấu hình của cái gì >
<Stanley00> vubuntor326: copy cái home qua thẻ khác
<vubuntor326> copi home ko nhận drive
<vubuntor326> mình muốn copi tất cả các cài đặt cũ , cả cấu hình phần cứng nữa
<Stanley00> thế mục đích cảu bạn là gì?
<vubuntor326> tiết kiệm thời gian với công cài thôi
<vubuntor326> Wifi bây giờ ko nhận
<vubuntor326> mà cái thẻ cũ thì Ok
<Stanley00> vậy thì clone bằng đ á
<Stanley00> s/đ/dd
<vubuntor326> rõ ràng tý đi
<vubuntor326> mình hơi gà
<Stanley00> man dd là biết à, cái này không nói được trong 1,2 dòng đâu bạn à
<vubuntor326> dùng sudo nautinus rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> dd if=/dev/disk_cũ of=/dev/disk_mới
<vubuntor326> OK , chỉ mỗi thư mục dev là ok à
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<vubuntor326> mình vừa copi sạch 4Gb6 qua
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor326: chạy linh tinh mà không hiểu là chết đó nhá
<vubuntor326> thư mục rôt
<Tux|Ubuntu> /dev/disk_cũ là cái disk cũ của bạn tỉ dụ là /dev/sdc chẳng hạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> và cái kia là /dev/sdd chẳng hạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> thôi đi về
<Tux|Ubuntu> đói vãi
<vubuntor326> hiểu rôi
<vubuntor326> thank
<vubuntor958> cho mình hỏi sao cài vga nvidia bằng file .run trên ubuntu 11.10 vậy
<vubuntor958> mình đọc thì đến gdm stop thì làm không được
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor958: mở additional hardware lên rồi active
<Tux|Ubuntu> đừng cài bằng file run
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-27
<TimeStop> why ?!
<TimeStop> tại sao nhiều người trong list quá mà hok ai noi gì
<TimeStop> hok có gì để nghe cả
<TimeStop> chán quá!
<TimeStop> cho hỏi! spam trong đây có được hok ?
<Geek|google> U4MAllOfMe: who?
<Geek|google> }U4MAllOfMe
<vubuntor166> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor166> cho em hoi
<vubuntor166> lam the nao de cai autocad tren ubuntu
<C4NoC> wine
<vubuntor166> em xin cai link
<C4NoC> .g autocad wine
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=86
<bksupybot> Title: WineHQ - AutoCAD (at appdb.winehq.org)
<vubuntor166> update adobe flash
<vubuntor166> ???
<Geek|google> vubuntor166: bạn dùng các ct có sẵn trên u đi
<vubuntor052> help minh cai ubuntu vs w7 voi
<vubuntor052> minh de bôt loader cua ubuntu o o dia cai ubuntu nen no ko bôt dc ubuntu
<vubuntor166> the cai nao thay the duoc adobe flash cac bac bao em
<vubuntor166> em moi bat dau thu u nen chua biet cai gi hat
<Geek|google> vubuntor052: ?
<Geek|google> vubuntor166: bạn cài gói ubuntu-restric-extras nha
<Geek|google> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor166> em hoi luon
<vubuntor166> de go code tren u thi lam the nao
<Geek|google> vubuntor166: bạn học ngôn ngữ giề
<Geek|google> hỏi thía ai biết mà ans
<vubuntor166> tieng anh
<Geek|google> vubuntor166: bạn trình cao qué mình ko đỡ nôi
<vubuntor166> lay thay
<vubuntor166> thay tha cho em
<vubuntor166> thay may anh cu ccho may dong code
<vubuntor166> nen em hoi thoi
<Geek|google> à há
<Geek|google> vubuntor166: bạn đang dùng U bản nào
<vubuntor166> ban moi nhat
<vubuntor166> em vua ghi dia roi cai hom qua
<Geek|google> bạn nhấn phím cửa sổ, gõ terminal
<Geek|google> hiện lên 1 trình để bạn gõ lệnh
<Geek|google> gõ vô đó
<vubuntor166> :))
<vubuntor166> cua so o dau?
<vubuntor166> phim cua so ay
<vubuntor052> ai help minh vo
<vubuntor052> ....
<vubuntor935> help mình cài ubuntu cùng w7 với
<vubuntor935> m cài bootloader của ubuntu trên phân vùng cài ubuntu chứ không dể trên toàn ổ cug
<vubuntor935> nên khi cài xong không vào được ubuntu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor935: cài cùng windows 7 tức là cài như thế nào ?
<vimojnguoi> konijchiwa mina-chan
<vimojnguoi> :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> cđcmclgt
<vimojnguoi> ngon ngu la thuong ! tu noi va tu hieu =))
<vimojnguoi> hehe ! co mot nguoi uc che
<vubuntor935> m cai win 7 rÆ°Æ¡c
<vubuntor935> tren o C
<vubuntor935> roi cai ubuntu vao o D
<vimojnguoi> um
<vimojnguoi> ban cai bang wubi ak ?
<vubuntor935> nhunh boot loader cua ubuntu m chon o dsa cai ubuntu
<vubuntor935> ko
<vubuntor935> m cai khi bôt
<vimojnguoi> ak !
<vimojnguoi> tiep di ! co gi xem moi nguoi co giup dc gi ko
 * Tux|Ubuntu cười đểu vimojnguoi
<vubuntor935> h
<vubuntor935> do
<vubuntor935> nhung khi cai xong ubuntu
<vubuntor935> thi m ko hay menu boot cua ubuntu
<vubuntor935> ma no boot vao w7 luon
<vimojnguoi> ban doc grub 2 chua
<vubuntor935> la the nao?
<vimojnguoi> ban thay phan tai lieu huong dan cua dien dan chu'
<vubuntor935> m phai cai grun kieu gi
<vubuntor935> uh
<vubuntor935> co thay
<vimojnguoi> nhap phan tai lieu huong dan roi sau do seach voi wiki ve grub 2
<vimojnguoi> trong do co huong dan rat can ke ! ^^
<vubuntor935> the m muon cai ca Mac ra thhi co boot dc ca 3 khong?
<vubuntor935> minh cai chameleon thi no lai ko nhan o dia Ubuntu
<vimojnguoi> theo minh nghi chac binh thuong
<Tux|Ubuntu> chữ nghĩa kiểu gì đọc đau mắt vãi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor935: Ubuntu của bạn cài bằng Wubi
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì chameleon nhận thế quái nào được
<vimojnguoi> cach nhu the nay ban nen dung dia cd ubuntu ay
<vimojnguoi> boot vao live cd roi mount phan vung ubuntu lai
<vimojnguoi> roi sau do chroot vao he thong
<vimojnguoi> va chinh sua giong nhu bai viet ve grub 2 phan Bảng lựa chọn khởi động Grub 2 biến đi đâu rồi!?!?!
<vimojnguoi> khoi dong kep ay'
<vimojnguoi> nhu vay se binh thuong luc khoi dong se hien len menu
<vimojnguoi> con chroot the nao thi ban hoi mrtux ay ! minh bo tren 1 nam roi cho nen cung quen gan het
<vimojnguoi> ^^
<vimojnguoi> MRTUX la chu Tux|Ubuntu kho tinh nha ta day ! :D
<vubuntor935> minh dung file iso tai tu trang chu ve
<vubuntor935> de cai`
<vubuntor935> nhung co chay wubi tu w7 dau
<C4NoC> ai biết, cài trực tiếp đi
<C4NoC> wubi làm gì
<vubuntor935> h
<vubuntor935> thi m cai truc tiep tu usb ma
<vubuntor935> nhung ko hien w7
<vubuntor935> a ko phai
<vubuntor935> no khong hien menu boot
<vubuntor935> ma no vao w7 luon
<C4NoC> cài Grub vào đâu?
<C4NoC> MBR hay partition
<vimojnguoi> vay thi ban bootload vao live usb roi sau do mount phan vung da cai ubuntu ! va chroot vao he thong va sau do thi sua grub giong nhu trong huong dan cua grub 2
<vubuntor935> m cai len pảtion
<vimojnguoi> phuong huong dan : Bảng lựa chọn khởi động Grub 2 biến đi đâu rồi!?!?!
<vubuntor935> m phai tai ban live usb a
<vimojnguoi> 8.1
<vubuntor935> hay van dung ban iso kia?
<vimojnguoi> ko ban dung ban cai dat live usb ay'
<vimojnguoi> cai ma ban de dung cai dat tu usb ay
<vubuntor935> m dung unetbutin
<vimojnguoi> van dung file.iso kia
<vimojnguoi> um
<vubuntor935> uhm
<vimojnguoi> neu lam dc nhu vay thi dam bao ok het
<vubuntor935> huong dan m dc k
<vubuntor935> vao tip install ubuntu a
<vimojnguoi> ko
<vubuntor935> try ubuntu?
<vimojnguoi> phan chay thu ay
<vimojnguoi> live
<vimojnguoi> yes
<vimojnguoi> no do
<vimojnguoi> nho mo cai teminal
<vubuntor935> ok
<vimojnguoi> de croot vao he thong thi ban dung terminal
<vimojnguoi> roi sau do nhap lenh sao thi minh quen roi ! ^^
<vubuntor935> ac
<vimojnguoi> ban hoi nguoi khac se giup do ban phan chroot vao he thong ^^
<vubuntor935> m mo termina  roi
<vubuntor935> rui lam gi nua
<vimojnguoi> ac
<vimojnguoi> vay la ban boot load vao ubuntu roi ak hay la live usb
<vimojnguoi> ?
<vubuntor935> live cd ma
<vubuntor935> m chon try ubuntu
<vimojnguoi> ak
<vimojnguoi> doi minh mot lat
<vubuntor935> uhm
<vimojnguoi> de minh lay cai tai lieu cu ra doc moi dc ==!
<vubuntor935> ^^
<vimojnguoi> ban cai ubuntu len phan vung nao
<vubuntor935> 1 partion moi
<vimojnguoi> sda?? hay la sdb ????
<vubuntor935> sda
<vimojnguoi> ban mo cai cong cu phan vung cua ubuntu len roi xem no la phan vung thu may
<vubuntor935> m fdisk thi thay device boot la sdb1
<vimojnguoi> cong cu phan vung o cung cua ubuntu ay'
<vimojnguoi> xem cai ext4 no hieu la phan vung thu may
<vubuntor935> chi thay linux la sda10
<vubuntor935> linux swap la sda9
<vubuntor935> ổ C m cai W7
<vubuntor935> ổ D m định dang swap 2G và 30G ext4
<vimojnguoi> neu ban da chac la sda10 thi danh lenh nay vao
<vimojnguoi> sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt
<vubuntor935> mà khi cài m chọn bootloader để sda5
<vubuntor935> nhung bây h sda5 lại là FAT32
<vubuntor935> là 1 ổ khác của mình
<vimojnguoi> sudo chroot /mnt
<vubuntor935> thứ tự sda thay đổi a
<vimojnguoi> la sao ban co mot phan vung bootload rieng ak
<vubuntor935> ko
<vubuntor935> tức là lúc phân vùng để cài ubuntu
<vimojnguoi> co nghia la khi cai ban chon mot o dia khac ! va gan gia tri la /boot phai ko ?
<vimojnguoi> um
<vubuntor935> ko]m gắn /
<vubuntor935> khi chọn phân vùng ubuntu
<vubuntor935> có lựa chọn bôotloader thì m để vào sda5
<vimojnguoi> ak vay la ko co gan /boot phai ko
<vimojnguoi> neu vay thi lam giong nhu tren
<vubuntor935> chạy cả 2 lệnh hả bạn?
<vimojnguoi> sudo edit /etc/default/grub
<vimojnguoi> um
<vimojnguoi> roi sau do chay lenh nhu tren
<vubuntor935> u
<vubuntor935> chay edit bi erro...
<vimojnguoi> roi lam giong nhu phan huong dan cua ben grub 2 nhe ! phan "Bảng lựa chọn khởi động Grub 2 biến đi đâu rồi!?!?!"
<vimojnguoi> vay thi thay chu edit bang nano
<vimojnguoi> Làm cho dòng đó giống như thế này...
<vimojnguoi> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=3
<vimojnguoi> GRUB_TIMEOUT=XXX        <---bảo đảm rằng bạn đặt một giá trị nào đó vào đây.
<vimojnguoi> Lưu lại và thoạt, sau đó chạy...
<vubuntor935> m chat lenh nano roi
<vubuntor935> gio edit truoc tiep trong terminal sao?
<vimojnguoi> sudo update-grub
<vimojnguoi> um
<vimojnguoi> thay giong nao giong nhu vay do thi lam giong nhu HD
<vimojnguoi> danh sudo update-grub roi thi bam lenh reboot ^^
<vubuntor935> erro rui
<vimojnguoi> @,@
<vubuntor935> cannot find a device for / (í dev mounted)
<vimojnguoi> ban vao sda10 xem
<vimojnguoi> xem co cai nao ten la boot ko
<vimojnguoi> hay la nhan sai phan vung cai dat ubuntu roi
<vimojnguoi> {/mnt}
<vubuntor935> ko cd vao dc la sao
<vimojnguoi>  /mnt
<vimojnguoi> cd ?
<vubuntor935> cd /mnt roi
<vimojnguoi> vay danh lenh nay xem cd /mnt
<vubuntor935> vao roi
<vimojnguoi> roi bam ls
<vubuntor935> dang o thu muc /mnt
<vubuntor935> ls ko thay gi
<vimojnguoi> um roi ls
<vubuntor935> ko có gì ca/
<vimojnguoi> cho xem cai list no liet ke
<vubuntor935> ko có gì 44
<vimojnguoi> ko thay gi ak vay la ban nhan sai phan vung cai ubuntu vao roi
<vubuntor935> ổ đĩa m mới
<vubuntor935> nên dât ko có
<vimojnguoi> ban bam cai trinh duyet file cua ubuntu len di
<vimojnguoi> thay no liet ke o dia ko
<vubuntor935> có
<vubuntor935> có các ổ của minhf
<vimojnguoi> thay roi thi click chuot cho no mount lai
<vimojnguoi> thay phan vung nao la cua ubuntu thi copy dai mot file
<vimojnguoi> roi past len chat cho minh xem
<vubuntor935> phần file sýtem dấy a
<vimojnguoi> file nao cung dc
<vubuntor935> m đang chat trên máy khác mà
<vimojnguoi> mien la trong phan vung da cai ubuntu len
<vimojnguoi> roi past cai link len day
<vubuntor935> link nào cơ
<vubuntor935> m đang chat trên máy khác
<vubuntor935> m cài trên máy khác
<vimojnguoi> link cua file do
<vimojnguoi> ....
<vubuntor935> ah
<vubuntor935> hieu roi
<vimojnguoi> vay ban xem no ten gi
<vubuntor935> chi thay system/tenfile
<vubuntor935> ???
<vimojnguoi> ban vao cai may do di
<vimojnguoi> bat cai soft ware center len
<vubuntor935> location la :/
<vubuntor935> uh
<vimojnguoi> seach cai x chat
<vimojnguoi> roi sau do thi vao irc #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor935> cai x chat de chat vs ban a?
<vubuntor935> irc ko dau
<vubuntor935> irc o dau
<vimojnguoi> chat trong irc nay nay
<vimojnguoi> #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor935> ah
<vimojnguoi> con khong phuong an thu 2 thi ban mo cai soan office len
<vubuntor093> ok
<vubuntor093> minh day
<vimojnguoi> ok
<vimojnguoi> roi copy dai mot file nao do di
<vimojnguoi> past len day
<vimojnguoi> minh xem cai link cua phan vung da cai ubuntu cua ban no hieu la gi
<vubuntor093> sao chang thay hien gi
<vimojnguoi> file:///media/6fb99959-717e-4d78-8d3b-faad766dc1b9/vimojnguoi/Videos/Johnny_English_2003.srt giong nhu minh nay
<vimojnguoi> file:///media/6fb99959-717e-4d78-8d3b-faad766dc1b9/vimojnguoi
<vubuntor837> muon lam mot bai lap trinh shellscript nhung van chua biet gi thi phai lam sao ?
<vimojnguoi> day' nhu vay day'
<vimojnguoi> copy va past len box chat thoi
<vubuntor837> nhung day la mot bai rat don gian
<vubuntor837> khong kheo bi cuoi mat thoi...huhuh
<vubuntor093> m copy no
<vubuntor093> paste
<vubuntor093> rui enter nhung ko thay gi
<vimojnguoi> um roi nhu the nao
<vimojnguoi> @,@
<vubuntor093> nhu kieu ko hien dc link ay
<vubuntor093> @@
<vubuntor093> de m xem link
<vimojnguoi> vay lam theo minh nhu the nay
<vubuntor093> ?
<vimojnguoi> mo dai mot chuong trinh soan word len
<vimojnguoi> roi paste no vao do
<vimojnguoi> roi copy dua len day
<vubuntor093> file:///home/ubuntu/Desktop/examples.desktop
<vubuntor837> dang noi minh phai khong
<vubuntor093> do
<vubuntor837> bay gio khong biet co ai noi voi minh khong nua
<vubuntor093> co ve nhu bi mat phan vung cai ubuntu roi
<vimojnguoi> ko minh dang noi voi 093 :D
<vimojnguoi> um cung tuong tu nhu vay ban past cai file trong phan vung da cai` ubuntu
<vimojnguoi> con cai do thi chi la live cd thoi ^^
<vubuntor093> m ko thay phan vung cai ubuntu dau
<vimojnguoi> ak live usb chu ^^
<vubuntor093> uh
<vubuntor093> phan filesystem day ha
<vimojnguoi> ban mo trinh duyet file len chua
<vubuntor093> mo mycomputer
<vubuntor093> file:///initrd.img
<vimojnguoi> click vao may cai o dia di
<vimojnguoi> ko phai no dau
<vimojnguoi> um mo mycomputer click vao nhung o dia ma no da liet ke
<vubuntor093> uh
<vubuntor093> ko thay o? ubuntu
<vimojnguoi> roi chu'
<vubuntor093> chi thay filesystem
<vubuntor093> la cua live usb
<vimojnguoi> ban click vao cai phan vung nao do no co nhung thu muc nhu the nay
<vimojnguoi> boot
<vimojnguoi> bin
<vimojnguoi> dev
<vimojnguoi> etc
<vimojnguoi> home
<vimojnguoi> ac ko thay ak
<vubuntor093> co cac thu muc do
<vubuntor093> nhung trong do ko co file nao ca
<vimojnguoi> chep ! chep !
<vubuntor093> hixhix
<vimojnguoi> ban cai vao mot phan vung ro rang vay ma sao ko co nhi
<vimojnguoi> kieu nay thi minh bo tay
<vubuntor093> sao fdisk thi thay sda10
<vimojnguoi> hay la ban chi cai bang wubi thoi
<vubuntor093> nhung trong my computer thi lai ko thay o dia cai ubuntu?
<vimojnguoi> ma wubi thi cung ko phai ==!
<vubuntor093> minh cai bang live usb ma
<vimojnguoi> um
<vubuntor093> m chon Install Ubuntu luc boot bang ubuntu tao tu unetbutin
<vimojnguoi> minh cung cai toan usb ko day
<vubuntor093> m cai nhieu ri
<vubuntor093> m cai nhieu roi
<vimojnguoi> um
<vubuntor093> nhung moi lan m cai dat bootloader la chon o dia 500G
<vubuntor093> tuc la ca? o cung cua minh ay
<vimojnguoi> ma ky vay sao chi co file system
<vubuntor093> con lan nay m chi dat boootloader tren sda5
<vimojnguoi> um
<vimojnguoi> chu neu bt nhu vay thi phai co chu
<vimojnguoi> cai live usb ca o cung cua minh cung mout thay tat tan tat ma
<vubuntor093> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_cE66VWBA4to/TLK8p2M0U7I/AAAAAAAAHI4/849zg1fE3fA/s800/XP-Ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox_011.png
<vubuntor093> ban xem cai anh nay
<vubuntor093> phan boootloader install y
<vimojnguoi> cho minh coi cai hinh truoc khi ban chon
<vubuntor093> day la hinh minh hoa ma
<vubuntor093> ko phai anh may minh
<vimojnguoi> truoc khi tao phan vung ay
<vimojnguoi> um ban cung lam giong vay de minh xem nao
<vimojnguoi> post len minh xem anh ! co the ich loi hon la huong dan ban
<vubuntor093> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor093> m lam theo bai nay
<vubuntor093> phan van de m gap la m cai booloader tren phan vung cai ubuntu
<vubuntor093> trong khi binh thuong la chon Ca? o? cung
<vubuntor093> khong biet ohai vay ko
<vimojnguoi> con khong thi ban mo len roi liet ke lai giong het nhu may tinh no hieu cho minh
<vimojnguoi> ak nham nhu nhung gi may tinh hien thi chu
<vimojnguoi> ^^
<vubuntor093> cho m dang nhap may khac
<vimojnguoi> um
<vubuntor914> day
<vubuntor914> phai cai lai a
<vimojnguoi> ok
<vubuntor914> ban co biet cai lan Mac ko?
<vimojnguoi> liet ke cho minh xem
<vimojnguoi> ko can
<vubuntor914> bạn có biết cài cả Mac Ó ko
<vimojnguoi> ak ko ! minh chua dung mac os bao gio
<vimojnguoi> ^^
<vubuntor914> uh
<vubuntor914> m dang bôt lai xem dc o
<vimojnguoi> nho chon custom nhe ban
<vimojnguoi> khi ma chuan bi phan vung ay thi chon custom
<vimojnguoi> roi nhin xem cai phan vung ext4 no hieu la thu may
<vubuntor914> day
<vubuntor914> sda9 la swap
<vubuntor914> sda10 la etx4
<vubuntor914> đúng mà
<vimojnguoi> ac
<vimojnguoi> ky vay
<vubuntor914> hay phân vùng này m phaair active ko
<vimojnguoi> sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt
<vubuntor914> uhm
<vimojnguoi> ko biet ban co chon gi lien quan den bao mat ko
<vubuntor914> nay m lam roi
<vubuntor914> ko hề
<vubuntor914> m cài rất bt
<vimojnguoi> cd /mnt
<vimojnguoi> ls
<vimojnguoi> um
<vimojnguoi> lam giong minh di
<vubuntor914> m ra live cd lai ah
<vimojnguoi> bam quit
<vimojnguoi> roi no se hoi co tipe tuc thu hay la thoat
<vubuntor914> uh
<vubuntor914> ls roi
<vubuntor914> thấy thư mục rồi
<vubuntor914> h làm gì nữa nhỉ
<vimojnguoi> thay co boot co bin co ect roi phai ko
<vubuntor914> uh
<vubuntor914> có rồi
<vimojnguoi> sudo chroot /mnt
<vimojnguoi> um
<vimojnguoi> tot
<vubuntor914> chroot rui
<vimojnguoi> nano /etc/default/grub
<vimojnguoi> sau do lam giong the nay nay
<vimojnguoi> Bảng lựa chọn khởi động Grub 2 biến đi đâu rồi!?!?!
<vimojnguoi> Nếu bạn không thấy bảng lựa chọn thì có lẽ nó đã bị ẩn đi rồi. Để móc nó ra chỉ cần chỉnh /etc/default/grub bằng cách vô hiệu hoá dòng GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<vimojnguoi> $ sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<vimojnguoi> Làm cho dòng đó giống như thế này...
<vimojnguoi> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=3
<vimojnguoi> GRUB_TIMEOUT=XXX        <---bảo đảm rằng bạn đặt một giá trị nào đó vào đây.
<vimojnguoi> Lưu lại và thoạt, sau đó chạy...
<vimojnguoi> $ sudo update-grub
<vubuntor914> các dong kia thông số vẫn ok
<vimojnguoi> ==!
<vimojnguoi> dang noi thi quit #.#
<vubuntor087> ?
<vubuntor087> m bi out
<vimojnguoi> roi lam giong vay chua
<vubuntor087> timeout=5
<vimojnguoi> um
<vimojnguoi> ban kiem cai dong nao giong the nay nay
<vubuntor087> hidend timeout =5
<vubuntor087> uhm
<vimojnguoi> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<vimojnguoi> them dau # o dau cau do
<vubuntor087> uh
<vubuntor087> phải bỏ # hay giữ nguyên
<vimojnguoi> roi them dong GRUB_TIMEOUT=XXX
<vubuntor087> vì nó vẫn có #
<vimojnguoi> sau do thi save lai
<vubuntor087> grub_timeout=10
<vimojnguoi> ak
<vimojnguoi> giu nguyen
<vubuntor087> the gia tri 1 co phai thay XXX ko
<vubuntor087> hay phai de gia tri
<vubuntor087> giai thich cho m các giá trị này qua qua dc ko
<vimojnguoi> chep chep dong do phai lam sao may bac
<vimojnguoi> cai toi chua dung grub 2 bao gio khong biet sao
<vubuntor087> ???
<vimojnguoi> thu de 100 xem
<vimojnguoi> hehe ! ngai qua noi ra ma ko biet cai do ^^
<vimojnguoi> sau do thi save lai roi sudo update-grub
<vubuntor087> m go update-grub
<vubuntor087> nhung van bao loi cannot find a device for /
<vubuntor087> is /dev mounted?
<vimojnguoi> roi thi reboot lai di
<vubuntor087> vao W7 nhu thuong
<vubuntor087> @@
<vimojnguoi> doi minh cai
<vubuntor087> u
<vimojnguoi> reboot lai bam luc shift khi khoi dong xem nao
<vubuntor087> uh
<vubuntor087> van ko hien tuong
<vimojnguoi> bam shift ma van ko hien ra menu
<vimojnguoi> lien tuc ?
<vubuntor087> uhm
<vubuntor087> lien tuc
<vimojnguoi> vay 1 cai thu xem
<vimojnguoi> 1  hoac 3 5 7 9
<vubuntor087> cung k dc noy
<vimojnguoi> minh thua roi do !
<vubuntor087> hic
<vubuntor226> cho em hỏi có cách nào để backup ubuntu như ghost của windows không ?
<vimojnguoi> grub 1 thi gio la xong roi ! ma grub 2 lam vay ma chang xong
<vimojnguoi> ma ubuntu bi cai gi ma sudo update-grub ko dc ta
<vimojnguoi> chu nhu centoo thi cung bt khi chroot vao roi
<vimojnguoi> su dung cong cu back up cac tai lieu quan trong de o dau do hu thi extrack ra
<vimojnguoi> con ve he thong thi hu cai lai roi sau do thi dung apton cd cai lai nhung phan mem da tai ve
<vimojnguoi> thoi minh bo tay roi
<vimojnguoi> di tap duong sinh day
<vimojnguoi> y' nham tap the duc chu
<vimojnguoi> :))
<vimojnguoi> ru them may chuc em di tap the duc moi dc ! (tap the duc la tap the la nhieu nguoi ! con duc la tinh duc ! =>>> lam tinh tap the la tap the duc)
<vimojnguoi> hehe
<vubuntor890> Tôi đang chạy cửa sổ dòng lênh và cài cái gói compiz. Nó hiện ra cửa sổ bản quyền mà mà ko biết tắt nó đi thế nào để tiếp tục đc. Xin chỉ giùm với
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> bản quyền gì
<lmq2401> vubuntor890: Bản quyền của cái gì? Bạn mô tả cái cửa sổ đó thử xem!
<vubuntor890> Nó hiện lên 1 bảng thông tin bản quyền của microsoft ngay trên của sổ lệnh nên chẳn biết làm thế nào
<vubuntor890> Dùng tiện ích gì để có thể bắt link down nhạc và clip trên youtube khi sử dụng firefox trên ubuntu xin chỉ giùm
<vubuntor890> Dùng tiện ích gì để có thể bắt link down nhạc và clip trên youtube khi sử dụng firefox trên ubuntu xin chỉ giùm
<vubuntor890> Dùng tiện ích gì để có thể bắt link down nhạc và clip trên youtube khi sử dụng firefox trên ubuntu xin chỉ giùm
<nobawk> video dowload helper
<nobawk> .g video download helper firefox
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<bksupybot> Title: Video DownloadHelper :: Add-ons for Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<vubuntor890> cảm ơn
<NgocNgoan> các bác ơi
<NgocNgoan> giúp em fix cái trường hợp này
<NgocNgoan> em xài ibus-unikey trong khi soạn thảo VB
<NgocNgoan> bật nó lên gõ ngon lành, ko có vấn đề gì
<NgocNgoan> mỗi tội là muốn chuyển sang vùng làm việc khác dùng phím tắt Alt-Tab
<NgocNgoan> thì ibus ubuntu ko cho chuyển do đang bật ibus
<NgocNgoan> muốn chuyển đc thì dùng chuột click vào 1 vị trí nào đó mới xài đc Alt-Tab
<NgocNgoan> có bác nào khắc phục đc tình trạng này mà ko cần phải click chuột ko
<_Tux_> NgocNgoan: bác chỉ cần bật preferences
<_Tux_> rồi chọn share input among application là được
<_Tux_> cái này có phải lỗi đâu, bản ibus 1.3 có cái tùy chọn đó rồi mà
 * _Tux_ thấy thế cũng bật tiện, đang code phi ra ra chat lại phải bật, phi lại code lại phải tắt
<NgocNgoan> ok
<NgocNgoan> để tớ thư xem thế nào
 * _Tux_ lâu lắm mở mở irssi lên chat
<NgocNgoan> vẫn ko đc à
 * _Tux_ được
<NgocNgoan> tôi bật teamviewer cho _Tux_ fix lỗi hộ nhé
<_Tux_> lol, có gì đâu
<NgocNgoan> 131 992 809
<_Tux_> chọn xong thì restart ibus coi
 * _Tux_ hem có teamviewer
<NgocNgoan> :(
<NgocNgoan> chịu rùi
<NgocNgoan> sau khi gõ xong ấn Alt-tab sang vùng làm việc khác thì ko đc
<NgocNgoan> trừ khi clik chuột
<NgocNgoan> vào vị trí bất kì trên vùng văn bản
<vubuntor196> cac anh thong cam dang chay live cd nen k goc dc tieng viet
<vubuntor196> sau khi update ubuntu9.10 thi e khong vao duoc ubuntu
<vubuntor196> da co xem huong dan nhung lam moi cach deu khong duoc
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: cài lại :D
<vubuntor196> sh:grub>
<vubuntor196> [minimal BASH_LIKE line editing....
<vubuntor196> da bi 2 lan roi
<_Tux_> thì fix grub
<vubuntor196> da fix
<vubuntor196> cai lai grub
<vubuntor196> van k dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: vậy thì cài lại
<vubuntor196> chac k
<_Tux_> mà wubi hay là cài thằng vào HDD
<_Tux_> mà lại 9.10
<vubuntor196> chi con cach do thoi ha a
<vubuntor196> em cai bang dia cd
<vubuntor196> k cai bang wubi
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: cài bằng cách nào ? nếu wubi mà update thì tèo là đúng rồi
<vubuntor196> thay moi nguoi noi cai bang wubi thi bi.nhung e cai bang cd cung bi
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: cài thẳng vào ổ cứng thì khi upgrade vẫn có thể bị
<vubuntor196> the ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: nói chung là muốn ổn thì cài lại
<_Tux_> tốn công làm gì
<_Tux_> data thì chẳng có gì
<vubuntor196> nhung lo may update lai bi nua thi the nao
<vubuntor196> cai lai nua ah`
<vubuntor196> nhu the thi vo duyen qua
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: cài bản mới
<_Tux_> update khác
<_Tux_> mà upgrade khác
<vubuntor196> em thay the nay
<_Tux_> chưa kể lỗi kia là lỗi bootloader có vấn đề
<_Tux_> nó chỉ cần load được kernel và ramdisk là chạy được
<vubuntor196> khi upgrade no k xoa di nhung file cu ma chua lai lun
<vubuntor196> nen dung luong tang len
<_Tux_> (còn không hiểu lúc bạn upgrade thì đã complete chưa)
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: ...
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: xóa đi những file cũ là sao ?
<vubuntor196> em thay neu cai moi vi du nhu 11,10 thi no nhe hon la up tu 11.4 len
<vubuntor196> dung luong trong file system
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: vậy mình hỏi nhá, khi bạn dùng 11.10 bạn có phải cài thêm software không ?
<vubuntor196> chua
<vubuntor196> k fai la vi da cai hay chua
<_Tux_> Đó, khi bạn cài thêm thì nó cũng to như thế thôi
<_Tux_> 11.04 bạn đã dùng một cơ số phần mềm
<vubuntor196> ma luc ban 11.4 e cung chua cai phan mem nao het
<_Tux_> thì khi upgrade lên nó cũng còn những phần mềm đó
<vubuntor196> ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor196: thế thì cài mới 11.10 luôn đi cho rồi lại còn
<vubuntor196> da hieu
<vubuntor196> e co down iso ve boot vao usb nhung khi install no khong chay
<vubuntor196> ma shut down lun
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor196> chay ra mua cai dia cho chac an cugn bi nua.k biet la vi cai gi
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> đọc cái trên rồi nói chuyện tiếp
<vubuntor196> oh.thanks
<vubuntor196> phai doc
<haidt> 2 mấy bồ
 * _Tux_ nhìn thấy root
 * _Tux_ run rẩy
<haidt> sao run
 * _Tux_ u sơ
<haidt> hj
<haidt> bt mà
<haidt> hey
<haidt> mấy bồ chỉ mình cách cài
<haidt> zerodebugger duoc ko ạh
<_Tux_> .g how to install zero debugger ubuntu
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://junefabrics.com/android/faq.php
<bksupybot> Title: PdaNet for Android FAQ (at junefabrics.com)
<_Tux_> đó =)
<haidt> ủa
<haidt> _Tux_ đang bên vnsec nua ha
 * _Tux_ bò đi
<haidt> la sao
<_Tux_> haidt: mình là người thường thôi :D
<haidt> nguoi thuong là sao
<haidt> thấy 2 bên có 2 cai nick zong nhau
<haidt> chac cua ban luon hả
<_Tux_> haidt: nick nào
 * _Tux_ tát Tux|Ubuntu 
<_Tux_> Tux|Ubuntu: mày là thằng nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> _Tux_: ý kiến giề
 * _Tux_ thấy nó hổ báo quá
<favadi> ủa hai d/c Tux oánh nhau à :|
 * favadi xông vào đập cả đôi
<haidt> úi chà
<haidt> zi trùng tên thoi ha
 * Tux|Ubuntu bóp cổ favadi
 * _Tux_ bóp trym favadi 
 * favadi đề nghị hai Tux sang vnluser hỏi tội
<haidt> ai la tux ben vnsec dau
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-28
<vubuntor556> cho hỏi mình cài gói compiz rồi, vậy làm sao chỉnh hiệu ứng mờ cho cái cửa sổ Terminal đc vậy ? thanks các bạn trước !
<vubuntor783> ai cho em hỏi bản Ubuntu nào xài ổn định nhất vì em down bản mới nhất, giả lập vào vmware mà vào terminal không đánh lệnh ns được, lúc đánh lệnh sudo .... thì nó báo là không thể cài đặt được
<Tux|Ubuntu> giả lập trên wmare
<Tux|Ubuntu> chạy được một lúc rồi phán bản đó không ổn định
<vubuntor783> em xài thử nhiều rồi nhưng lúc cài sudo thì nó ra 1 dòng lệnh dài ( nói chung là không cài được) lệnh ns
<vubuntor582> cho em hỏi là e đang cài song song ubuntu với win7 ở 2 phân vùng khác nhau, muốn xóa ubuntu không gây lỗi cho win7 thì làm như thế nào ạ ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor582: mình không biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> chưa dùng windows bao giờ
<kiennd> có ai là admin có khả năng đổi pass trong forum ubuntu-vn.org không, giúp với tôi bị mất pass, dùng chức năng quên pass của forum thì nó không chịu gởi mail nên giờ không login vào forum được
<asw> chao moi nguoi
<tux|lion> Adium nhìn chat có vẻ ngu ngu
<n2i> w
<kiennd> mr Tux giúp đỡ đổi pass forum phát nhỉ?
<vubuntor388> Hello !
<n2i> vubuntor388: Hi!
<tux|lion> 2
<tux|lion> 3
<n2i> :3
<n2i> whois tux|lion ?
 * tux|lion tát n2i
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor388> có bác nào ko cho em hỏi tí :)
<vubuntor388> Em cài ubuntu 10.04.3 server và desktop, em cài openssh-server và openssh-client nhưng khi qua máy windows thì kết nối vào được ubunut
<n2i> vubuntor388: cứ hỏi, đừng hỏi để được hỏi!
<vubuntor388> nhưng khi copy file từ windows sang ubuntu thì không copy được
<vubuntor388> copy được nửa chừng thì bắt nhập password
<n2i> sao hem copy được? có báo gì ko? bên U cấu hình quyền hạn thế nào?
<vubuntor388> em kết nối vào bằng quyền root luôn
<n2i> :3 vậy /me né :(
<vubuntor388> thường thì sau khi em cài xong là có thể kết nối và copy được luôn
<vubuntor388> với ubuntu 8.04
<vubuntor388> còn bản 10.04.3 thì không copy được
<vubuntor388> có bác nào có kinh nghiệm về openssh ko giúp em xiu :)
<vubuntor428> ubuntu 11.10 sao không connect wifi được >.<...11.04 cũng tương tự
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> weekend
<C4NoC> ci ya
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor428> có ai giúp em hok...Wireless network cứ Connecting hoài àh...
<n2i> mạng mẽo chỗ ấy thế nào?
<vubuntor428> mạng ở trường,rất tốt...chỉ có truy cập mạng hơi bị chậm...dùng windows connect thì rất okie...dùng Ubuntu thì nó phát hiện ra,connecting thì cứ connect mãi mãi,lâu lâu disconnect trong lúc connecting...ngoài ra wifi khu vực xung quanh đó,windows tìm ra,Ubuntu ko tìm ra...đã dùng lệnh iwlist scan
<tux|lion> card wifi của hãng nào ?
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor428> card Atheros
 * n2i xài livecd còn phe phe' maf nhỉ :3
<vubuntor855> da !
<vubuntor855> alo a !
<vubuntor855> anh cho em hoi ubuntu 11.10 hon ubuntu 10.10 o nhug diem gi a !
<n2i> vubuntor855: ubuntu 10.10 có những điểm gì? :3
<vubuntor855> em moi dung ubuntu !
<vubuntor855> anh thay sinh vien hoc cong nghe thong tin hoc hoi d.c gi tu ubuntu a !
<vubuntor855> tuc la co the van dung vao hoc tap nhug gi a !
<n2i> vậy cậu muốn học gì?
<vubuntor855> em hoc lap trinh a !
<vubuntor855> voi ca nghik ngom ve phan mem nua a !
<n2i> vậy thì không có gì phải lo cả
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-29
<vubuntor568> loi could not get lock/var/lib/dpkg/lock -open la sao vay
<vubuntor710> download ban moi nhat o dau ?
<vubuntor009> cac bac cho em hoi nho
<vubuntor009> cach ket noi may in o ubuntu trong mang lan voi
<vubuntor009> thu lam may kieu ma chua laqm dc
<vubuntor921> Các anh cho e hỏi, em có dành 1 phân vùng để cài ubuntu, 1 phân vùng để cài windows và e tạo thêm 1 phân vùng nho nhỏ để cài ubuntu x86
<vubuntor921> Nhầm, android x86
<vubuntor921> Cái android là e cài cuối cùng.
<vubuntor921> Sau khi cài xong thì boot của nó chỉ thấy win và android thôi, e dùng usb để install lại grub, ko thấy nó báo lỗi.
<vubuntor921> Nhưng khi khởi động lại ko thấy j cả, chỉ 1 màu đen.
<vubuntor921> Các anh có biết đây là lỗi j k ạ?
<tux|lion> Grub của ubuntu ít nhất nó cũng tìm được ubuntu và windows
<tux|lion> và lỗi làm sao được khi nó ở các phân vùng khác nhau
<vubuntor921> Em cũng k rõ.
<vubuntor921> Nhưng chắc chắn là mấy cái kia mỗi cái đã 1 phân vùng
<tux|lion> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot`> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor921> Vâng
<vubuntor921> E sẽ thử.
<vubuntor921> :D
<vubuntor921> Cảm ơn các anh, grub đã trở lại bình thừong.
<vubuntor921> Nhưng mà trong grub của e ko còn thấy android nữa.
<vubuntor921> :-?
<vubuntor921> Có cách nào để nó nhận đc cả android k a nhỉ?
<tux|lion> Google thử xem android nó boot như thế nào
<tux|lion> rồi đưa thủ công vào grub thoai
<vubuntor921> Vâng.
<vubuntor921> Tks a.
<vubuntor921> :D
<vubuntor969> không thể cài được máy in trong mạng lan windows , sử dụng ubutu 11.10
<vubuntor141> Minh moi sd Ubuntu ma thay kho sai qua/
<vubuntor141> Cai dat 1 soft thoi ma lan mai ko ra
<vubuntor890> minh dang dung live CD. minh muon vao /media/New Volume trong terminal thi minh lam the nao? vi "New Volume" no co dau cach nen terminal khong hieu. "New Volume" o day la 1 phan vung
<nobawk> cd "/media/New Volume"
<nobawk> vubuntor890: như vậy đó
<vubuntor890> nobawk: thank bro nhiu nghe
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-30
<vubuntor974> co ai truc tuyen ko ah
<vubuntor974> làm thế nào để e đặt được câu hỏi đay ah
<vubuntor372> Em co vai thac mac..ai giup em ?
<vubuntor372> co ai ko a. ?
<MeiMei> :(
<vubuntor278> :)
<hieuykhoa> forward port trong linux the nao nhi
<hieuykhoa> các tinh fyeue ơi
<hieuykhoa> forward port trong linux thế nào
<C4NoC> iptables
<hieuykhoa> muốn forward port cho transmission ấy mà
<hieuykhoa> ví dụ
<hieuykhoa> tớ ssh vào nas với root ok rồi
<hieuykhoa> làm thế nào nữa
<hieuykhoa> alo
<C4NoC> thế thì làm trên router
<C4NoC> chứ liên quan gì nas :-/
<hieuykhoa> làm rồi
<hieuykhoa> nhưng nó báo là khôgn thấy port
<hieuykhoa> T_T
<hieuykhoa> tớ add cái ip của NAS vào virtual server trong router
<hieuykhoa> add dãy port cần thiết chứa port của transmission
<hieuykhoa> chọn phần
<hieuykhoa> protocol là all
<hieuykhoa> à nhầm
<hieuykhoa> both
<hieuykhoa> tick chọn enable cái đó nên
<hieuykhoa> nhưng test port nó báo 404
<hieuykhoa> :)
<MeiMei_> nguyet1309: chị vào #vnluser đi
<C4NoC> :|
<vimojnguoi> hi mọi ng
<vimojnguoi> hi mọi người
<vimojnguoi> sử dụng từ hồi hôm tới giờ mới phát hiện ra ! mấy cái 3g của thằng việt teo e173eu-1 thì không cần phải cài driver vẫn hoạt động tốt trên ubuntu nhà chúng t
<vimojnguoi> shit ! cái unikey ức chế thật bị mất chữ ở cuối câu hoài có cách nào khác phục khộng mọi người
<lmq2401> vimojnguoi: mất làm sao?
<lmq2401> nghĩa
<vimojnguoi> chữ cuối cùng nếu không đánh khoảng trắng thì là mất những âm đầu trừ vần đầu
<vimojnguoi> tiên
<vimojnguoi> đó nó vậy
<vimojnguoi> đấy
<vimojnguoi> ko phải mất mà là sót
<vimojnguoi> chữ
<vimojnguoi> :
<vimojnguoi> D
<lmq2401> " - Use <Control> to commit a word."
<lmq2401> trong phần hướng dẫn sử dụng nó chỉ vậy đó
<lmq2401> " - Use <Control> to commit a word."
<vimojnguoi> ak
<vimojnguoi> há
<lmq2401>  - Use Control to commit a word.
<vimojnguoi> a2k há.
<vimojnguoi> cuối câu thêm dấu thì ko bị,
* lmq2401 changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser viết nhảm
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<vimojnguoi> ko bị!
<vimojnguoi> hình như có vẻ đúng thật`
<lmq2401> nghĩa là đánh hết một chữ thì nhấn Ctrl
<vimojnguoi> có cách nào đánh một cách tự nhiên ko ta
<lmq2401> vimojnguoi: tự nhiên như thế nào?
<vimojnguoi> không cần phải bấm ctrl mà vẫn ra nguyên câu ko xót lại chữ
<vimojnguoi> hình như có vẻ là tại gạch chân thì phải
<vimojnguoi> hoặc là không cần bấm một phím bất kỳ sau khi đã đánh trọn câu
<vimojnguoi> ....
<vimojnguoi> !b
<ubot2> Factoid 'b' not found
<vimojnguoi> ot
<vimojnguoi> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<vimojnguoi> áàẹé
<vimojnguoi> á à ẻ ẹ é
<vubuntor159> minh dang xai ubuntu 11.10, da cai Ibus ( unikey ) nhunng ko go duoc tieng viet trong chrome. help minh voi
<vubuntor159> co ai ko vay :(
<vimojnguoi> hì té ra bản 10. này khác với những bản khác list grub cũng đổi key
<vimojnguoi> vậy mà bữa trước không phát hiện sớm hơn làm hại hướng dẫn ông anh kia chroot vào hệ thống rồi tùm lum lên hết !
<vimojnguoi> đúng là rõ chán
 * tux|lion cười đểu
<vimojnguoi> hêỳ cười đểu trúng gió lật ngang giờ
<vimojnguoi> *cười dâm tiện
<vubuntor063> Giup e voi....e lo~ ko fan vung o dia trong luc cai` ubuntu !!! Ko bit fai ko nhung system driver cua em con free den 290gb va e ko thay o C D dau nua~ !!! Co cach nao` de fan vung lai ma` ko fai cai lai HDH ko ?
<vubuntor040> cho mình hỏi câu lệnh tìm đường dẫn chương trình đã cài với
<vubuntor040> mình muốn cho nó vào startup mà ko biêt tìm thế nào
<vubuntor040> dau roi
<nobawk> which
<nobawk> which ls
<vubuntor040> thanks
<vubuntor087> hello
<vubuntor087> can you help me???
<vubuntor087> alo
<vubuntor548> chào mọi người
<vubuntor548> mọi người có thể giúp em 1 chút dc ko
<vubuntor616> kkk
<vubuntor616> cho e hỏi cách phân quyền trong linux ah
<nobawk> .g linux permission
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<bksupybot`> Title: Linux file permissions (at www.tuxfiles.org)
<vubuntor616> user sv tạo tập tin /root/test.txt. Phân quyền 777 cho tập tin này. user sv1 có xóa tập tin này được hay không? giải thích  ta có sv và sv 1 thuộc nhóm hocvien
<vubuntor616> ai có thể giải thích cho e được ko ah
<nobawk> tực đọc rồi tự tạo account mà thử đi
<vubuntor616>  user sv1 có xóa tập tin này được hay không? giải thích  ta có sv và sv 1 thuộc nhóm hocvien
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-22
<vubuntor983> co ai ko giup voi
<vubuntor983> mình mới mua laptop dc cài đặt sẵn ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor983> mà giờ cài đặt cái gì nó cũng đòi pass
<vubuntor983> ai biết cách lấy lại pass ko??
<Stanley00> lúc mang về nó có hỏi tạo account mới không bạn?
<vubuntor983> ko mo máy ra đã thấy acc admin rồi
<Stanley00> vui lòng dùng tiếng việt nha bạn
<Stanley00> vậy gọi hỏi chỗ mua là OK nhất, mà sao bạn lại đăng nhập được ?
<vubuntor983> mình cũng không biết
<vubuntor983> vào đăng nhập được nhưng để một lúc là nó đòi pass mới vào lại được
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor983> như kiểu log out ý
<vubuntor983> log in lại cần pass
<Stanley00> lúc đăng nhập bạn gõ pass gì? thì cài đặt gõ cái pass đó vào @@
<vubuntor983> ấn ship sao ko thấy bảng recove mode nhỉ?
<kid_> vubuntor983: bạn mua ở đâu?
<vubuntor983> pico
<kid_> thấy mấy bạn trần anh với phúc anh cài ubuntu cho con người ta xong éo đưa passwd
<kid_> login auto
<kid_> hài vãi
<vubuntor983> uh login auto hay sao y
<CoconutCrab> noice
<kid_> làm mình gõ thử
<kid_> 123456789
<kid_> qwertyintear
<kid_> không được:/
<vubuntor983> không có pass không làm gi được
<vubuntor983> cám ơn nhé để thử xem
<kid_> thử cái gì???
<vubuntor983> :D tưởng bạn bảo thử mấy cái pass kia
<kid_> vubuntor983:
<kid_> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=17156
<iSupyBot> Title: Tìm lại passwd đăng nhập ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor983> cám ơn nhé
<Stanley00> làm ăn gì mà kỳ quá nhỉ, nên cài lại chế độ OEM cho người ta chứ. ít nhất thì cũng để cái pass đâu đó trong home @@
<vubuntor685> các bác cho em hỏi với ạ
<vubuntor685> em có một con vps server cài ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor685> nay muốn cấu hình mail postfix
<vubuntor685> em có đọc help ở đây: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<iSupyBot> Title: Postfix - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor685> nhưng phần domain nhập vào nó lấy ví dụ là mail.example.com
<vubuntor685> xong bảo mình có  domain thì dùng domain của mình
<vubuntor685> em hơi confuse ở đoạn này là dùng mail.xxx.com hay là xxx.com ạ
<vubuntor685> ai chỉ em với ạ, e cảm ơn
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: theo mình biết là cái domain thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor685: vậy địa chỉ mail bạn định dùng là gì?
<Stanley00> à có _Tux_ rồi, sn giúp nhá :D
<_Tux_> mariaozawa@xxx.com?
 * Stanley00 mù vụ server này :(
<_Tux_> hay maria@mail.xxx.com?
<vubuntor685> mariaozawa@xxx.com? -> yes :D
<vubuntor685> vậy là bác cũng thích xem film ma giống em
<vubuntor685> =))
<_Tux_> không nghĩ là thánh nữ đóng cả phim ma
<vubuntor685> hic, e đang điên đầu với con server. cài cái mail server mà mãi ko xong
<vubuntor685> server không đủ mạnh để cài cả zimbra
<vubuntor685> film ma là film do thánh nữ đóng đấy, em cứ gọi tắt tên đầu của thánh nữ
<vubuntor685> :">
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: cty to hem
<_Tux_> không xài Google App
<_Tux_> còn tốt hơn
<vubuntor685> cũng phải mấy chục người ạ
<vubuntor685> tầm 30-40 người
<vubuntor685> mà dùng google thì giới hạn 10 người free
<vubuntor685> khi thêm người hay bớt người thì lại phải mua rồi thông báo đổi mail
<_Tux_> giống cty cũ của mình
<vubuntor685> không linh hoạt lắm ạ
<_Tux_> chưa hiểu vụ phải mua là thế nào
<_Tux_> thanh toán rồi thì nó có hạn mức mà ta
<_Tux_> thấy ông trưởng phòng
<_Tux_> thằng nào đến là thêm mail mới vô
<vubuntor685> google mail nó tính theo user mà bác
<_Tux_> có phải thanh toán gì đâu ta
<_Tux_> .g Google App mail price
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.google.com/enterprise/apps/business/pricing.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Pricing – Google Apps for Business (at www.google.com)
<vubuntor685> e cũng ko biết vụ này, thấy ông trên bảo thế
<vubuntor685> thôi thì cứ bảo đâu đánh đó vậy :D
<vubuntor685> cảm ơn bác nhé
<_Tux_> $50/user/year
<vubuntor685> có cái nghịch cũng hay :D
<_Tux_> đắt phết :))
<vubuntor685> đắt mà
<_Tux_> thật ra
<vubuntor685> mua con VPS tính ra có hơn 200$ tẹo
<_Tux_> nhưng chất lượng nó hơn nhiều
<vubuntor685> mà cấu hình đc thì ngon ^^
<_Tux_> chính ra không phải đắt lắm
<vubuntor685> èo, biết là thế
<vubuntor685> nhưng người Việt thường tiết kiệm
<vubuntor685> :D
<_Tux_> okie
<_Tux_> thấy còn một đống services đi kèm nữa
<vubuntor685> em đang làm theo cái tut này
<vubuntor685> http://www.exratione.com/2012/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1204-postfix-dovecot-mysql/
<iSupyBot> Title: A Mailserver on Ubuntu 12.04: Postfix, Dovecot, MySQL (at www.exratione.com)
<vubuntor685> vẫn còn loằng ngoằng lắm
<vubuntor685> hi vọng trong ngày hôm nay config xong
<vubuntor685> có j các bác chỉ giáo em với nha
<vubuntor685> hi
<C4NoC> vubuntor685: mail server?
<C4NoC> cài zimbra đi cho lẹ
<vubuntor069> Chào Anh Chị
<C4NoC> hi
<vubuntor069> Cho Hồng hỏi với, khi Hồng chạy sudo cpan Template::Latex  báo lỗi   Use of uninitialized value in lc at /usr/share/perl5/LaTeX/Driver.pm line 137, <DATA> line 1.
<vubuntor069> A/C giúp Hồng với
<vubuntor069> mở file driver.pm thì dòng 137 thế này "my $output = $options->{output};"
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> á»±a
<C4NoC> làm gì mà kinh thế
<vubuntor069> @C$NoC giờ làm sao
<C4NoC> thua luôn
<C4NoC> chả hiểu đang làm gì mà ra lỗi đấy
<vubuntor069> em đang step by step cái phần mềm này http://ledgersmb.org/news/ubuntu-installation-tutorial-ledgersmb-13-series
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Installation Tutorial: LedgerSMB-1.3-SERIES | LedgerSMB (at ledgersmb.org)
<vubuntor069> nhưng khi cài vào thì báo như vậy
<vubuntor069> có ai giúp em với
<C4NoC> oài
<C4NoC> lại ledgersmb
<vubuntor069> em bị cái này nó vật bữa giờ
<C4NoC> làm theo đúng từng bước chưa
<vubuntor069> theo guide của nó thì  step by step
<vubuntor069> nhưng đến đoạn này thì bị lỗi giống y như vạy
<C4NoC> lên google search coi lỗi gì
<C4NoC> đi fix cái đấy
<vubuntor069> tìm rồi
<vubuntor069> nhưng k có
<C4NoC>  thế tìm típ :3
<vubuntor069> Híc
<vubuntor059> Có ai ở đây không?
<Stanley00> no =))
<vubuntor059> Mình đang dùng ubuntu 12.04 giờ muốn nâng cấp lên 12.10 thì làm thế nào?
<Stanley00> .g upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-from-ubuntu-12-04/
<_Tux_> mở update Manager lên
<iSupyBot> Title: Upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) from Ubuntu 12.04 | Liberian Geek (at www.liberiangeek.net)
<_Tux_> và nâng cấp
<_Tux_> :D
<Stanley00> haiz...
<vubuntor059> Có 21 thành phần cần nâng cấp và 17.4 M
<vubuntor059> lên 12.10 chỉ tốn ít vậy thôi ah?
<_Tux_> không
<Stanley00> vubuntor059: có xem cái link kia không vậy?
<vubuntor059> không xem được
<_Tux_> .g youtube upgrade ubuntu 12.04 12.10
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbibkwj9TV0
<iSupyBot> Title: Testing: Upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal from 12.04 Precise Pangolin - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Stanley00> LOL
<vubuntor059> _Tux_ đã update lên chưa?
<vubuntor733> Hi mọi người
<vubuntor733> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor733> mình cài xampp trên ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<_Tux_> vubuntor733: cài rồi sao?
<vubuntor733> giờ mình chỉnh sửa file php.ini nằm ở /opt/lampp/etc
<vubuntor733> nhưng mình sửa rồi restart lại xampp
<vubuntor733> mà không có tác dụng gì hết
<vubuntor733> mình đổi tên file php.ini đi cũng ko có tác dụng gì hết
<_Tux_> vubuntor733: sao biết không có tác dụng :D
<vubuntor733> thì mình tắt cái báo lỗi của php đi
<vubuntor733> nhưng web mình vẫn báo lỗi
<_Tux_> vubuntor733: lỗi gì?
<vubuntor733> khi mình dùng trình duyệt  xem phpinfo() ở localhost thì thấy Configuration File (php.ini) Path  có đường dẫn là /opt/lampp/etc mà
<vubuntor733> web thực ra không bị lỗi, mà chỉ có warning thôi
<vubuntor733>  A PHP Error was encountered  Severity: Warning  Message: Creating default object from empty value  Filename: pcnhung/controller.php  Line Number: 142
<_Tux_> giống lỗi code hơn
<_Tux_> :-p
<vubuntor733> mình thắc mắc là mình đổi tên file php.ini , restart lại xampp, khởi động lại máy luôn mà sao phpinfo() nó vẫn chỉ về file php.ini ở /opt/lampp/etc nhỉ
<vubuntor733> mình sửa file php.ini này mà ko có tác dụng
<vubuntor733> uh, đó là lỗi code, nhưng tắt cái warning đi thì hiển thị bình thường !
<_Tux_> file config của nó ở đấy
<_Tux_> thì có gì là lạ đâu nhỉ?
<_Tux_> .g php Warning  Message: Creating default object from empty value
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4860216/php-creating-default-object-from-empty-value
<iSupyBot> Title: mvc - php Creating default object from empty value? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor733: cái kia có vẻ useful đấy
<vubuntor733> sửa code thì mình sửa được, nhưng vì code này trên hệ thống khác đã chạy rồi
<vubuntor733> giờ mình cài ubuntu mới và cài xampp copy cái web lên nó báo warning nên muốn tắt đi thôi
<_Tux_> .g php ini disable warning
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.zootemplate.com/blog/how-to-disable-notice-and-warning-in-phpini-file.html
<iSupyBot> Title: How to disable notice and warning in PHP.ini file (at www.zootemplate.com)
<_Tux_> xampp
<_Tux_> nó có file ini
<_Tux_> chỉnh là được
<_Tux_> còn không được là do chỉnh sai gì đó
<_Tux_> chứ không phải không tác dụng
<_Tux_> xét cho cùng
<_Tux_> do mấy bạn coder lởm
<_Tux_> chứ đâu do srrver ta
<vubuntor733> hihi, hiểu là code còn sai sót
<vubuntor733> nhưng đổi tên file php.ini là chả ảnh hưởng tới hệ thống
<vubuntor733> thấy cũng lạ
<_Tux_> kiểu gì cũng ảnh hưởng
<_Tux_> chỉnh sai nên nó không có hiệu quả gì với vấn đề của bạn thôi
<vubuntor733> để mình thử xóa đi xem sao !
<vubuntor733> à, máy cài ubuntu xong là cài xampp nên chắc ko xung đột gì
<vubuntor733> cài xampp xong mới cấu hình cái ssl
<vubuntor733> ko biết cái ssl này có ảnh hưởng gì tới nó ko nữa
<_Tux_> xampp là cục chạy portable mà ta
<vubuntor733> đã xóa cái file php.ini, restart xampp, kết quả cái web vẫn chạy được, mọi thứ vẫn hoạt động bình thường
<vubuntor733> hay bạn có thể dùng teamviewer vào xem giúp mình được ko ?
<vubuntor733> nghịch cái này từ sáng mà ko được thấy cũng lạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor733: mình không dùng team viewer
<vubuntor733> uh
<vubuntor733> vậy để mình cấu hình ssh có gì mình nhờ bạn xem giúp
<vubuntor063> dán đoạn mất rồi, lúc nãy mình hỏi Tux đã update chưa?
<vubuntor290> minh vua cai ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor290> nhung internet te qua cac bac a :(
<vubuntor290> kieu nay ko lam viec duoc roi
<vubuntor290> cac bac giup em voi
<C4NoC>  là sao
<C4NoC> mắc gì internet tệ liên quan ở đây
<vubuntor906> alô !
<vubuntor906> ^^!
<C4NoC_> wtf
<vubuntor479> alo
<n2i> blo
<vubuntor479> cho hoi cai nay dc k
<n2i> !ask | vubuntor479
<ubot2> vubuntor479: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor479> minh vua cai ubuntu 12.04.. cho hoi cai giao dien lửa cháy đc k ạ
<n2i> Cái đó gọi là compiz bạn à
<n2i> bạn thử tìm trên forum xem có thread nào bàn về compiz trên 12.04 không nhé
<n2i> vì mình ít xài mớ đó :#
<vubuntor479> vâng cảm ơn ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-23
<vubuntor672> Hiệu ứng chuột của compiz chỉnh ở đâu mấy anh
<vubuntor672> Phải có nhiều hiệu ứng đẹp đẹp để lôi kéo mấy bạn xài U mới đc
<n2i> yeah
<n2i> rồi vài bữa chán lại bỏ U ngay ấy mà
<n2i> compiz manager gì đó
<n2i> trong mớ ấy cả
<vubuntor672> ko. ko bỏ U. Chắc chắn z
<vubuntor672> Phải trong Amination addon ko?
<n2i> chịu á.
<n2i> qua rồi thời vọc compiz
<n2i> trong mớ đó cả
<n2i> thử đi
<vubuntor426> xin chào, ko biết phá gì, giờ ubuntu 11.04 của mình không mở dc thư mục nào, software center bấm vô cũng hem cài dc luôn :D
<vubuntor426> giờ mình khắc phục thế nào hen :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: ko mở đc thư mục nó có báo gì ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: gần đây bạn có làm gì ví dụ như chmod ... chẳng hạn ko?
<vubuntor426> ko báo gì hết
<vubuntor426> nó quay vòng vòng
<vubuntor426> sau đó tự đóng
<vubuntor426> :)
<vubuntor426> gần đây có cài xubuntu
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: vào terminal chạy xem nó có báo gì ko?
<vubuntor426> ko gỡ xubuntu ra
<vubuntor426> n0bawk: chạy lệnh gì?
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: nautilus?
<vubuntor426>  Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported aborting... Aborted
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: còn gì nữa ko?
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor426
<ubot2> vubuntor426: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor426> nó báo thế đấy, hết òi
<vubuntor426> conflict òi, giờ làm thế nào giải quyết vậy bạn :)
<vubuntor426> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299184/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: chắc do bạn cài vừa gtk2 vừa gtk3
<n0bawk> nên có lễ là bạn nên gỡ 1 trong 2 cái ra
<vubuntor426> ừm
<vubuntor426> vậy mình phải làm gì gỡ nó apt-get remove gtk3 à?
<vubuntor426> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299201/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor426> ko tồn tại package gtk3
<vubuntor426> vậy dùng lệnh gì vậy n0bawk?
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get purge libgtk3.0
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: nên nhớ là sau khi chạy lệnh này thì unity, gnome3 sẽ bay sạch sành sanh nhé
<vubuntor426> n0bawk: nó báo thế này này :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299203/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor426> hình như nó hem làm gì hết thấy toàn 0 0 0 :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: sudo apt-get purge libgtk3.0-0 2.99.2-1
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: thế này nó báo cái gì
<n0bawk> đừng yes hay no gì vội nhé
<vubuntor426> nó báo thế này http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299205/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> à rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: sudo apt-get purge libgtk-3-0
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: sau đó sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<vubuntor426> sao rùi bác sĩ, cứu dc hem :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: chạy lệnh kia ko đc hả?
<vubuntor426> ừm, đề mình thử
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: dùng luôn xubuntu hay là thế nào?
<vubuntor426> dùng ubuntu
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: dùng ubuntu hay dùng xubuntu?
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: nếu dùng ubuntu thì chạy lệnh kia nó sẽ gỡ luôn cái gnome-3, unity ra đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: nên h xác định lại di :))
<n0bawk> và đừng chạy cái gì vội :))
<vubuntor426> n0bawk: mới chạy lệnh đầu à, nó đang install :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: đang install?
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: nó đang uninstall đó
<n0bawk> cẩn thận bung bét :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: cho xin cái output
<vubuntor426> n0bawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299211/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: thôi cài lại gói đó đi
<n0bawk> nếu muốn dùng lại ubuntu
<n0bawk> còn dùng xubuntu thì dùng lệnh thứ 2
<n0bawk> nếu dùng ubuntu thì phải chạy lệnh này
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-0
<vubuntor426> yes
<vubuntor426> :)
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get purge libgtk-2.0-0
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: hỏng ko chịu trách nhiệm nha :))
<vubuntor426> ha ha, hỏng thì nhờ IT cài lại máy :D
<vubuntor426> hy vọng là ko phải cài lại, hj hj hj
<n0bawk> ờ ngon
<n0bawk> có premium service mà làm mình tốn nước bọt nãy h
<n0bawk> haiz
<vubuntor426> phá máy call IT mắc công bị la
<vubuntor426> :D
<vubuntor426> mình out đây, cám ơn nhé :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor426: cứ mạnh dạn làm đi
<n0bawk> mà IT gì mà dám la
<n0bawk> cho người ta quyền root xong la hả
<n0bawk> (cài máy là khỏi cho quyền root)
<n0bawk> chỉ cho quyền user thường cần gì thì call hố hố
<vubuntor900> có ai giúp đỡ mình tý
<Stanley00> vubuntor900: vâng?
<vubuntor900> hi2
<vubuntor900> chào anh
<vubuntor900> anh có thể hướng dẫn em cài theme như thế này đc không
<vubuntor900> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=13306&p=119318#p119318
<iSupyBot> Title: MaxOS theme for Gnome - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor900> em down và cài rồi nhưng không biết setting thế nào
<Stanley00> Ubuntu 12.10 à? hơi khó đây... bạn chờ mình tí
<vubuntor900> dạ
<Stanley00> hình như có cái tool gnome-tweak có thể set theme được đấy bạn, bạn search trong kho nha
<vubuntor900> vâng
<vubuntor900> để em xem thử
<Stanley00> vubuntor900:  hoặc thích hardcode thì có cái dconf-tool và cái path là org.gnome.desktop.interface :D
<_Tux_> support mấy bạn cài theme mệt ghê á
<_Tux_> chả nhẽ dùng Ubuntu chỉ có mỗi việc theming là thú vị
<vubuntor900> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor900> như thế này là sao anh
<vubuntor900> http://nr1.upanh.com/b5.s32.d1/241d2ca0ecc69ea4d01b0bfa7e47c4ba_50238821.screenshotfrom20121023120154.png
<Stanley00> do người pack cái gói deb đó pack dở thôi :(
<vubuntor900> thế có cài đc không anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor900: mình nghĩ là bạn không nên dùng cái gói đó cho 12.10 đâu, nó còn dùng gtk2 :-ss
<Stanley00> vubuntor900: thôi, _Tux_ nói có lý đó, bỏ mộng cài theme đi, cái default không đẹp à?
<vubuntor900> vâng, thôi vậy
<Stanley00> vubuntor900: nhìn thời gian upload cái gói đó là 12/2010 :(
<vubuntor900> thế em có thể dưa thanh taskbar xuống dưới như mac đc không anh
<Stanley00> unity là 1 thanh bên trên, 1 thanh bên trái, không xê dịch đi đâu được hết á. nếu không thích thì bạn có thể dùng cái khác
<vubuntor900> vâng
 * Stanley00 nghĩ muốn làm đẹp thì nên trở về với thời gnome2...
<vubuntor900> thôi. em không làm đẹp nữa
<vubuntor900> cám ơn anh
<vubuntor932> chao anh(chi)! Em moi xai ubuntu nen cung khong biet nhieu. NHung em co mot van de muon anh (chi) giup do cho em ah. May em la acer, trong luc e cai ubuntu thi man hinh bi mo (bi toi) va cai xong thi man hinh van bi mo (bi toi), nhung cung doi khi thi nhin duoc ro. Vay nguyen nhan gi ma ubuntu cua em bi vay ah? Em cam on anh (chi).
<Stanley00> vubuntor932: bạn gõ tiếng việt được không?
<vubuntor932> Vi em moi bat dau dung ubuntu nen em khong biet cach go tieng viet anh (chi).
<Stanley00> hmm, chán nhỉ, thế bạn mô tả rõ hơn một tí được không? lúc nào boot lên cũng bị? giống như là tắt hết đèn màn hình vậy à?
<vubuntor932> da! Luc em bat dau cai ubuntu thi man hinh giong nhu bi tat vay ah, nhung neu quan sat ki thi van nhin thay so so. Khi cai xong roi thi man hinh van bi ah
<Stanley00> chuyện này bình thường thôi, search diễn đàn cũng có mà
<vubuntor932> em search nhieu roi anh (chi) nhung em van khong tim ra duoc cach giai quyet ah
<Stanley00> vubuntor932: bạn sửa grub_cmd... trong /etc/default/grub thành *GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=linux acpi_backlight=vendor"* rồi chạy sudo update-grub là xong à
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu lỗi độ sáng màn hình site:ubuntu-vn.org
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=20381
<iSupyBot> Title: lỗi về độ sáng màn hình đối với acer aspire one d257 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> vubuntor932: bạn tìm với từ khóa nào thế?
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor932> em tim voi tu khoa "loi man hinh bi mo voi ubuntu " ah
<Stanley00> .g loi man hinh bi mo voi ubuntu
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f130/giup-minh-voi-hdd-bi-loi-2329945.html
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu lỗi màn hình bị mờ
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=14769
<iSupyBot> Title: Asus A42F: Màn hình không rõ nét - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> haiz... nói chung là cứ dùng tiếng việt, mô tả đúng là Ok, nhiều bạn cứ search tiếng việt không dấu + khả năng miêu tả kém nữa...
<vubuntor932> da
<vubuntor932> de em lam theo thu. Em cam on anh(chi) nhieu ah!!!
<vubuntor380> chào anh (chị)! lúc nãy em có hỏi về màn hình bị mờ ạ. Em đã làm theo anh (chị) hướng dẫn là sửa dòng GRUB_CMDLINE... nhưng vẫn không được ạ.
<Stanley00> vubuntor380: cho mình xem nội dung file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor380> vậy chờ em chút nhá, để em mở lại ubuntu rồi copy cho anh, chứ em restart lại máy thì nó lại bị mờ nữa rồi, giờ em đang ở trên win.
<vubuntor503> chào anh (chị)! Em đã cố gắng vào lại ubuntu nhưng màn hình mờ quá, em không thấy gì ạ
<Stanley00> nhấn nút tăng độ sáng màn hình lên @@
<vubuntor503> em cũng làm rồi ạ nhưng vẫn không được
<_Tux_> vubuntor503: ctrl+Alt+F1
<_Tux_> có bị như vậy không ?
<_Tux_> vào recovery mode ?
<vubuntor503> giờ em đang ở trong win, anh nói giùm em các cách giải quyết để chút nữa em làm được không ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor503: chạy liveCD có vấn đề gì không?
<vubuntor503> liveCD là gì vậy ạ, em mới xài Linux nên em không biết nhiều ạ
<_Tux_> liveCD/LiveUSB
<_Tux_> là chạy Ubuntu ngay trên CD/USB ấy mà
<_Tux_> khi cài bằng giao diện thì đó là đang chạy liveCD/USB
<vubuntor503> em chưa chạy thử ạ
<vubuntor503> nhưng mà có lúc thì nó bị mờ
<vubuntor503> còn có lúc thì nó sáng bình thường ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor503: thử đi
<_Tux_> vào recovery mode trước
<_Tux_> rồi thêm cái này vào /etc/rc.local
<_Tux_> echo 3175 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<_Tux_> cái số 3175
<_Tux_> thì tùy vào devices mà thêm vô
<vubuntor503> làm sao để thêm vào /etc/rc.local vậy ạ
<vubuntor503> em chưa biết nhiều lắm ạ
<_Tux_> sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<_Tux_> vubuntor503: chép cái kia ra giấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor503: Acer dòng máy nào?
<vubuntor335> chào bác Tux ạ
<vubuntor335> hôm qua em có hỏi vụ cài mail server
<vubuntor335> http://www.exratione.com/2012/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1204-postfix-dovecot-mysql/
<iSupyBot> Title: A Mailserver on Ubuntu 12.04: Postfix, Dovecot, MySQL (at www.exratione.com)
<vubuntor335> làm theo cái hướng dẫn trên ạ
<vubuntor503> acer aspire 4736 ạ
<vubuntor335> bây h nó phát sinh một số vấn đề
<vubuntor335> mà em chưa giải quyết đc
<_Tux_> .g acer asprire backlight ubuntu ask
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153120/acer-aspire-backlight-problem
<iSupyBot> Title: unity - Acer Aspire Backlight Problem - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor335> đây là log mail.err
<vubuntor335> http://pastebin.com/eh7MT0A8
<iSupyBot> Title: [Bash] Oct 22 06:13:56 tranhuy dovecot: master: Error: service(imap-login): listen(*, 9 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vubuntor335> bác nào biết chỉ giáo em với ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor503: đọc cái link mình vừa đưa ấy
<_Tux_> các cách để khắc phục đều có ở đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor335: trông có vẻ
<_Tux_> nó đấm nhau vì cái port
<vubuntor335> :-/
<vubuntor335> là sao ạ
<vubuntor335> em có mở cái port 993 cho ssh
<vubuntor335> mấy hôm nay đọc lúc nào cũng thấy ssl, ssh, rồi lại tsl
<vubuntor335> nhiều lúc em phát hoa cả mắt mà chẳng biết là mình đang làm gì
<vubuntor335> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor335: cái port imap ấy
<_Tux_> dovecot
<_Tux_> nó hem listen ở đấy được
<_Tux_> hình như postfix nó dùng cái đó
<vubuntor335> vậy đổi listen sang port khác ạ?
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> 993 của imaps
<C4NoC> đem xách xài ssh còn la gì nữa
<C4NoC> muốn đổi port lạ thì ném lên trên 1024 ấy
<C4NoC> khỏi lo đụng
<vubuntor335> ah ah
<vubuntor335> em đang dùng ssh connect đến con vps đó
<vubuntor335> dùng port 993
<vubuntor335> thảo nào
<vubuntor335> thằng imaps nó mặc định dùng 993 chắc
<vubuntor335> :(
<vubuntor335> :|
<vubuntor335> để e đổi port xem sao
<vubuntor335> thanks bác cá nóc
<vubuntor144> ai chi cho e cai phan mem flash va vlc tren fedora 17 duoc k?
<_Tux_> .g how to install flash fedora 17
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.if-not-true-then-false.com/2010/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-fedora-centos-red-hat-rhel/
<iSupyBot> Title: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 on Fedora 17/16, CentOS/RHEL 6.3/5.8 (at www.if-not-true-then-false.com)
<vubuntor346> mình có tải bản modelsim stater cho linux nó có dạng 12.0sp1_232_modelsim_ase_linux.tar.gz Mình giải nén ra, trong đó ko có file install nào cả, bây h  có ai giúp mình giải quyết đươc  ko?
<NgoHuy|Math> có file configure không bạn
<vubuntor346> ko có bạn ơi
<vubuntor346> nó có 1 file tên setup
<vubuntor346> nhưng mình cũng ko kick được nó
<NgoHuy|Math> ./setup
<NgoHuy|Math> gõ trên termina xem bạn
<vubuntor346> trong terminal, mình dùng lên cd đến forder giải nén
<NgoHuy|Math> :)
<vubuntor346> ./setup
<vubuntor346> ko được bạn
<NgoHuy|Math> chmod +x nó xem
<vubuntor346> permisssion denied
<NgoHuy|Math> :)
<vubuntor346> lênh chmod +x là sao bạn
<NgoHuy|Math> xhmod +x file setup đó
<NgoHuy|Math> ;)
<NgoHuy|Math> chmod
<vubuntor346> mình xem cái properties của file đó
<vubuntor346> nó ghi là read and write
<vubuntor346> vậy là cho phép phải ko bạn?
<vubuntor179> bạn NgoHuy ơi
<vubuntor179> mình thử chmod +x rồi
<vubuntor179> vẫn ko được bạn ak
<__YAC__> read, write phải thêm execute nữa
<vubuntor179> là sao bạn? bạn giải thích rõ cho minhf với
<vubuntor179> :(
<vubuntor179> mình xem properties của file setup nó ghi là read and write
<__YAC__> nhìn xuống dưới, ở đó có cái ... execute ...
<__YAC__> tick vào đó
<NgoHuy|Math> stick vào ô allow execute đi bạn
<NgoHuy|Math> :)
<__YAC__> NgoHuy|Math: s/stick/tick :-?
<NgoHuy|Math> tick
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
<NgoHuy|Math> em xin lỗi
<__YAC__> :P
<vubuntor179> nó ko cho tịk vào bạn ơi
<vubuntor179> tick vào nó tự động bỏ tick
<vubuntor179> @@
<vubuntor179> em đang làm lab về verilog nên rất cần modelsim
<vubuntor179> :((
<__YAC__> bạn để cái file đó ở đâu/
<NgoHuy|Math> chõ owner để tên gì vậy abnj
<NgoHuy|Math> root hay tên ai
<NgoHuy|Math> :)
<vubuntor179> bạn nói mình ko hiểu j cả
<vubuntor179> @@
<vubuntor179> cái file đó mình để trong thư mục
<vubuntor179> chính xác là mình down cái file vè có dạng tar.gz
<vubuntor179> sao đó mình giải nén ra
<vubuntor179> nhưng vẫn ko tìm ra file để run
<vubuntor179> @@
<vubuntor179> có ai giúp em ko?
<vubuntor179> hay để cài teamviewr vào bạn nào giúp mình với :((
<vubuntor179> có bạn nào giúp mình ko
<vubuntor179> :((
<vubuntor179> mọi người đi đâu hết rồi
<vubuntor179> :((
<vubuntor179> ai giúp mình cài modelsim với :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: nó cũng là Ubuntu thôi
<_Tux_> mà nhầm
<_Tux_> hem phải cái distro đấy =]]
<_Tux_> cái này như phần mềm simulator gì đó thì phải
<vubuntor179> có bạn nào giúp mình cái @@! mình đang lab, ko có modelsim
<vubuntor179> uhm, modelsim là phần mếm simualtor bạn
 * _Tux_ chưa cài bao giờ
<vubuntor179> vậy h làm sao đây? ko ai giúp mình với @@, ko lẽ quay lại win
<_Tux_> good idea
<vubuntor179> ko lẽ bó tay hả mấy bạn @@
<vubuntor179> mới cài khi sáng
<vubuntor179> h ko lẽ cài lại win8
<vubuntor179> T.T
<vubuntor179> thôi, có bạn nào giúp mình phát đi
<vubuntor179> :((
<vubuntor179> ở đà nẵng, mình rủ di coffe hậu tạ
<vubuntor179> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: tài trợ vé máy bay vô đó
<vubuntor179> có ai giúp mình kooooooooooo, lên tiếng đi nàoooooooooooooooo
<_Tux_> mình mời cafe luôn
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor179> @@
<_Tux_> .g how to install modelsim
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://model.com/content/modelsim-pe-student-edition-hdl-simulation
<iSupyBot> Title: ModelSim PE Student Edition | Verilog and VHDL Design Support | ModelSim - Advanced Simulation and Debugging (at model.com)
<_Tux_> .g how to install modelsim ubuntu
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12310/modelsim-for-ubuntu
<iSupyBot> Title: software installation - Modelsim for ubuntu - Unix and Linux (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<vubuntor179> mình có cái file hướng dẫn cài đặt luôn nhưng nó khác với bộ cài
<vubuntor179> @@
<vubuntor179> cái trang đó
<vubuntor179> nó đonhs cửa rồi bạn ak
<vubuntor179> bộ cài mình down trên altera.com
<vubuntor179> trang chur của nó rồi
<vubuntor179> mà ko biêts cài
<vubuntor179> mình cài teamviewer bạn nào giúp mình đi :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: đọc README của nó á
<vubuntor179> ko bạn nào lên sky
<vubuntor179> skype hướng dẫn mình cungx đc
<vubuntor179> :((
<_Tux_> không dùng cả teamviewer lẫn skype
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor179> mình đọc readme rồi
<_Tux_> toàn hàng close src
<vubuntor179> readme sida quá
<vubuntor179> readme nói nhảm
<vubuntor179> ko có j cả
<vubuntor179> zzz
<NgoHuy|Math> vây coi file nào đọc được ak
<NgoHuy|Math> =]]
<_Tux_> .g how to install quartus alterna
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.altera.com/products/software/quartus-ii/subscription-edition/qts-se-index.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Quartus II Subscription Edition Software (at www.altera.com)
<_Tux_> .g how to install quartus alterna linux
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.altera.com/download/drivers/dri-index.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Cable and Adapter Drivers Information (at www.altera.com)
<vubuntor179> @@
<vubuntor179> mấy bạn đưa cái j thế
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: link google =]]
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: cái đó là quartus II chứ nhỉ?
<vubuntor179> altera nó có nhiều soft
<vubuntor179> bây h đang cài modelsim
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: mình nghĩ là phần mềm
<_Tux_> bao giờ cũng đi kèm docs
<vubuntor179> đang download quartus II
<_Tux_> không thì nó cũng là 1 file execute để cài đặt
<vubuntor179> xong cái model sim thì mới down
<vubuntor179> xong cái model sim thì mới cài quartus
 * _Tux_ nhớ cái quartus II to lắm
<vubuntor179> cái quartus 3.7 gb
<vubuntor179> @@
<vubuntor179> cái modelsim mình down bản sp1 300 mấy mb đó
<vubuntor179> quên mất tiêu
<vubuntor179> túm lại là ko cài đc
<vubuntor179> @@
<vubuntor179> mất cả buổi rồi
<vubuntor179> hu h u
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: túm lại là mình nghĩ bạn đang bị rối hehe
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: giải nén cái file tar.gz
<_Tux_> trong thư mục đó có những file nào?
<vubuntor179> lạ quá
<vubuntor179> khi xem bằng archive manager
<vubuntor179> mình thấy có file .setup_args
<vubuntor179> nhưng giải nén ra lại ko tháy nữa
<vubuntor179> có khi nào ~~~
<NgoHuy|Math> file đó là file ẩn àm bạn
<NgoHuy|Math> :)
<__YAC__> file có dấu . ở đầu là file ẩn
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: bật terminal lên
<_Tux_> cd vô
<_Tux_> ls -ai
<_Tux_> cứ mỗi lần ubuntu ra phiên bản mới
<_Tux_> là bao nhiêu warez cùng p0rn
<_Tux_> của các bạn dùng Ubuntu ra đi
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> s/dùng/mới dùng/
<vubuntor179> ?
<vubuntor179> warez là cái j vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: cái bác đang download ấy
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor179> :(
<vubuntor179> 73657 .                 73660 ip_lic.txt       73659 readme.txt 73489 ..                73815 license.txt      73803 setup 73661 altera_installer  73804 linux_installer  73658 .setup_args 73813 dsp_lic.txt       73814 nios2_lic.txt
<vubuntor179> chừng đó file đó bạn hiền
<vubuntor179> hu hu
<_Tux_> thấy cái setup
<_Tux_> với 2 cái installer kìa :x
<_Tux_> đọc readme coi
<_Tux_> chmod +x cái setup
<_Tux_> ./setup
<_Tux_> hoặc sudo ./setup
<vubuntor179> 2 cái installer đó là forder
<vubuntor179> thử hết ròi
<vubuntor179> sudo: ./setup: command not found
<vubuntor179> lạ nhỉ
<vubuntor179> bash: ./setup: Permission denied
<vubuntor179> :(
<_Tux_> setup là folder hay file?
<_Tux_> cd đến đúng thư mục chưa đấy ?
<_Tux_> và nữa là câm để cái kia bên phân vùng NTFS nhá
<_Tux_> :)
<__YAC__> sao lại sudo: :-/ (có dấu :)
<vubuntor179> setup là file banj oi
<vubuntor179> mình cd đến thuư mục rồi
<vubuntor179> cd rồi kéo cái thư mục vào terminal
<vubuntor179> là nó dẫn tới mà
<vubuntor179> :D
<__YAC__> chạy lệnh "file setup" (ko có dấu nháy) xem báo sao
<vubuntor179> NTFS bạn ơi
<__YAC__> NTFS thì sao chạy được :|
<vubuntor179> asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<vubuntor179> tai saooooooooooooooo zayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<vubuntor179> way so` ma
<__YAC__> NTFS cùi
<vubuntor179> nãy h
<vubuntor179> akkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vubuntor179> để bỏ qua thử
<__YAC__> extract cái tar.xx kia vào partition của Ubuntu nhớ, đừng copy cái đống đã extract rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: bớt kiểu sssssssss hay zzzzzzzz đi rất phản cảm
<_Tux_> okie
<vubuntor179> :D
<vubuntor179> :X
<vubuntor179> xin lỗi
<vubuntor179> mình hơi bị xúc động
<vubuntor179> ak mấy bạn ơi
<vubuntor179> vậy h mình muốn chuyển hết 2 ổ còn lại từ ntfs sang ext4 đc ko nhỉ
<vubuntor179> mà ko bị mất dữ  liêu
<NgoHuy|Math> không bạn ah +_+
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: xác định 100% là mất
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor179> @@
<vubuntor179> bash: ./setup: Permission denied
<vubuntor179> vẫn ko được là sao nhỉ
<vubuntor179> mình bỏ trong foder home
<vubuntor179> @@
<__YAC__> chmod u+x ./setup
<vubuntor179> Welcome to Altera Software Installer Copyright (c) Altera Corporation 2012  Starting GUI. If nothing shows up, or you don't have an X display, run:    ./setup --help  for commandline usage. NOTE: All output has been redirected to /tmp/altera_setup.log.xB6AE4s9mL  ./setup: 1: exec: altera_installer_cmd: Permission denied
<vubuntor179> h đc nhiều chữ hơn rồi
<vubuntor179> @@
<__YAC__> lol
<__YAC__> sudo chÆ°a?
<vubuntor179> Welcome to Altera Software Installer Copyright (c) Altera Corporation 2012  Starting GUI. If nothing shows up, or you don't have an X display, run:    ./setup --help  for commandline usage. NOTE: All output has been redirected to /tmp/altera_setup.log.xB6AE4s9mL  ./setup: 1: exec: altera_installer_cmd: Permission denied
<vubuntor179> này thì sudo
<vubuntor179> @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: quăng log lên đây coi
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: mà chạy trong GUI đúng hem
<vubuntor179> @Tux là sao? mới nhập môn ko hiểu cao siêu quá @@
<_Tux_> paste file này lên /tmp/altera_setup.log.xB6AE4s9mL
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor179> mình thấy file đó rồi
<vubuntor179> h gửi lên đây hả
<vubuntor179> bạn Tux đâu rồi
<vubuntor179> @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: link đâu>
<vubuntor179> mình xem
<vubuntor179> trong đó có cái j đâu Tux ơi
<vubuntor179> sao đây Tux ơi
<_Tux_> hem có gì?
<_Tux_> vui vậy :))
<vubuntor179> mình open nó tự động mở bàng gedit
<vubuntor179> trong đó trống trơn
<vubuntor179> @@
<vubuntor179> vậy là mình sai chỗ nào
<vubuntor179> Tux Æ¡i T.T
<vubuntor179> Tux còn đó ko? hu hu
<_Tux_> vubuntor179: buồn ngủ lắm rồi
 * _Tux_ đến giờ bé ngoan lên giường
<vubuntor179> tui cũng vậy
<vubuntor179> hu hu
<vubuntor179> nhưng ko cài được
<vubuntor179> lấy j làm lab
<vubuntor179> ăn cám luôn
<vubuntor179> :((
<vubuntor179> h sao đây tux
<vubuntor179> Tux!
<vubuntor179> @@
<vubuntor179> đi ngủ rồi hả
<vubuntor179> thôi bb, mai mình lại lên hỏi
<vubuntor179> :((
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-24
<vubuntor315> cac ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor315> ban nao biet cach su dung mkvtoolnix o ubuntu 12.04 LTS ko?
<vubuntor315> minh vua cai dat xong,ma ko biet cach dung, vi no ko co giao dien truc quan
<Stanley00> vubuntor315: bạn gõ tiếng việt được không?
<vubuntor315> mình vừa mở bộ gõ
<vubuntor315> bạn nào biết cách sử dụng mkvtoolnix ở ubuntu 12.04 LTS ko?
<Stanley00> vubuntor315: lần sau vui lòng gõ tiếng việt ngay từ đầu nha bạn
<vubuntor315> mình vừa cài đặt xong, mà ko biết cách sử dụng vì nó ko có giao diện trực quan
<Stanley00> vubuntor315: tool này là gì thế? hình như nó không có trong kho của Ubuntu
<vubuntor315> đó là tool dùng cho file có đuôi .mkv chạy bằng media classic trong windows
<Stanley00> vubuntor315: vậy là bạn chỉ muốn xem mkv trên ubuntu?
<vubuntor315> http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/downloads.html#ubuntu
<iSupyBot> Title: mkvtoolnix -- Matroska tools for Linux/Unix and Windows (at www.bunkus.org)
<vubuntor315> http://linuxconfig.org/installation-of-mkvtoolnix-matroska-tools-on-ubuntu-linux
<iSupyBot> Title: Installation of MKVToolNix Matroska tools on Ubuntu Linux (at linuxconfig.org)
<vubuntor315> ko phải bạn àh
<vubuntor315> đó là tool dùng để ghép file phụ đề vào file mkv thành hard subtitle
<Stanley00> vubuntor315: hmm, mình nghĩ nếu bạn đã cài được nó cho ubuntu thì trang này chắc bạn cũng xem được nhir
<Stanley00> http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/doc/mkvmerge-gui.html
<iSupyBot> Title: A guide to mkvmerge GUI (at www.bunkus.org)
<vubuntor315> mình search google ko thấy.... hì
<Stanley00> mà cho mình hỏi nè, phụ đề nó làm có gì đặc biệt không?
<Stanley00> vubuntor315: cái này thì cần gì google, linux thì cứ vào thẳng trang chủ, kiếm document mà xem thôi
<vubuntor315> cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor315> phụ đề àh
<vubuntor315> có 2 loại phụ đề cho film mà
<vubuntor315> 1 là đính vào bên trong file .mkv
<vubuntor315> hay là file .srt ở bên ngoài
<Stanley00> ý mình là có hiệu ứng gì không, hay cũng là plaintext như srt ấy
 * _Tux_ scroll scroll
<_Tux_> vubuntor315: mkvtoolnix
<_Tux_> có giao diện mà
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor315> hiệu ứng à...mình nghĩ nó như html ấy
<vubuntor315> nhưng mình gõ tên mkvtoolnix thì ko thấy mà
<vubuntor315> gõ trong terminal ko có
<vubuntor315> tìm trong windows của ubuntu cũng ko thấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor315: nhấn phím Windows
<_Tux_> gõ mkv
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor315> cái guide kia, hướng dẫn cách sử dụng thì mình ko cần, mình đang tìm cách gọi chương trình ra ấy
<vubuntor315> ko có Tux àh
<vubuntor315> mình gõ mkv trong windows, nó chỉ ra kết quả các film có đuôi .mkv thôi
 * Stanley00 đi xem lại câu hỏi đầu tiên của vubuntor315 @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor315: cài hết chưa
<_Tux_> vubuntor315: có 2 gói
<_Tux_> mkvtoolnix và mkvtoolnix-gui
<vubuntor315> mình cài theo hướng dẫn
<vubuntor315> hình như chưa cài gói -gui thì phải @@
<vubuntor315> mình cài theo web này http://linuxconfig.org/installation-of-mkvtoolnix-matroska-tools-on-ubuntu-linux
<iSupyBot> Title: Installation of MKVToolNix Matroska tools on Ubuntu Linux (at linuxconfig.org)
<vubuntor315> cám ơn bạn Tux nhé
<vubuntor315> mình cứ tưởng cài mkvtoolnix là xong
<vubuntor315> :D
<vubuntor315> mình đang định tìm hiểu cách chuyển file .mkv sang .vob để ghi vào đĩa DVD
<vubuntor315> bạn nào biết rồi thì chỉ mình với nhé
<vubuntor315> ^^
<Stanley00> .g convert mkv to vob
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.afterdawn.com/guides/archive/convert_mkv_to_vob_for_ps3.cfm
<iSupyBot> Title: Convert MKV to VOB for PS3 (Easiest Method) - AfterDawn: Guides (at www.afterdawn.com)
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu convert mkv to vob
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=878
<iSupyBot> Title: www.makemkv.com View topic - How to convert vob video files? (at www.makemkv.com)
<vubuntor315> thanks ban :D
<Stanley00> >:))
<vubuntor315> .g font for ubuntu
<iPhenny> vubuntor315: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Font Family (at font.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor315> có ai biết cách cài handbrake ko ta?
<Stanley00> vubuntor315: mỗi phần mềm đều phải hỏi thế à bạn? @@
<vubuntor315> @@
<Stanley00> cài phần mềm từ source được rồi mà,,,
<vubuntor857> Tux owi
<vubuntor857> TÅ©x Æ¡i
<vubuntor857> làm sao để truy cập foder root?
<vubuntor857> làm sao để truy cập foder root trong ubuntu 12.04 vLTS vậy mấy bạn?
<MitsukiAR> vubuntor857: bạn mở Terminal gõ sudo nautilus rồi nhập pass vào xem
 * Stanley00 nghĩ nên dùng gksu thay vì sudo khi dùng với GUI
<MitsukiAR> :P um, hihi
<vubuntor642> mình ko thể cài đặt modelsim trên ubuntu 12.04 LTS. T.T. cài bằng gói tar.gz tải từ trang chủ altera bị lỗi permisssion denied
<vubuntor642> có bạn nào giúp mình với , vì đang có mấy cái lab rất quan trọng
<vubuntor841> cho minh hoi cach cai nvidia  geforce 610m tren asus cai xong thi cha co thanh panel va launcher?
<vubuntor841> Sau do minh remove no di thi binh thuong minh cai Bumblebee-Optimus thi cha hien thi ten card nvidia
<vubuntor841> Cho minh hoi lam sao cho ubuntu phai nhan card nvidia 610m tren ubuntu?
<vubuntor642> Tux ơi là tux
<vubuntor642> Tux có đó ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor642: chuyện gì vậy?
<vubuntor049> heello
<vubuntor049> co ai ko , cho toi hoi ty
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor169> chào các bác
<vubuntor169> có ai ở nhà ko?
<vubuntor169> có ai không cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor931> ello
<vubuntor931> hello
<vubuntor931> hello All
<vubuntor931> pls help me
<vubuntor931> Install net work cart
<vubuntor931> Install network cart
<vubuntor931> Install netword cart
<_Tux_> Bờ lít xài Tiếng Việt
<vubuntor931> ok
<vubuntor931> mình cài Red hat 6
<vubuntor931> Enterprise
<vubuntor931> gio can cài dat cat mang
<vubuntor931> nhung k biet cai the nao
<_Tux_> có RHEL6 dùng
<_Tux_> mà hỏi câu này thì cũng buồn nhỉ
<C4z>  ờ
<vubuntor058> Heloo
<vubuntor058> Chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor058> Cho minh hoi ming quen mat pass gio lay lai the nao
<_Tux_> vô recovery mode
<vubuntor058> alo
<vubuntor058> cho em hỏi tại sao khi e chạy ubuntu từ đĩa CD vào phần chia ổ để cài đặt thì ổ D và ổ E của e bị gộp thành 1 ?
<vubuntor327> máy của mình cài sẵn linux mình muốn cài lại windows nhưng nó không có ổ đọc đĩa thì phải làm sao?
<vubuntor327> giúp mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor327: thì thôi cố dùng linux
<_Tux_> vubuntor327: sáng sớm
<_Tux_> giờ này ngủ hết rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-25
<vubuntor442> các bạn cho mình xin trang hướng dẫn tạo grub usb boot nữa. Nghĩa là tạo 1 chiếc usb để boot bằng Grub ý :)
<vubuntor442> mình tạo trên windows
<vubuntor824> có ai ở đây không ạ.cho em hỏi một tí dc không ạ
<vubuntor824> :(
<kid_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor824> vâng ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: dùng grub2 chứ gì
<_Tux_> .g Ubuntu grub2 iso boot USB
<vubuntor442> ukm
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<iSupyBot> Title: Boot Multiple ISO from USB via Grub2 using Linux | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<_Tux_> chuẩn men
<vubuntor824> em đang  tìm tài liệu về quản trị hệ thống trong ubuntu
<_Tux_> .g Ubuntu administrator guide
<iPhenny> _Tux_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration
<vubuntor836> mình bị lỗi khi cài modelsim (dạng tar.gz) lỗi permission denied. ai có thể giúp mình đc ko? YT.
<vubuntor836> Tux Æ¡i
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: done
<iSupyBot> Title: SystemAdministration - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: ợ
<_Tux_> vẫn chưa xong cơ à
<vubuntor442> _Tux_: Mình làm tạo từ windows cơ :(
<vubuntor836> mình vẫn chưa cài dduocj modelsim
<vubuntor836> :((
<_Tux_> là seo?
<vubuntor442> _Tux_: cái hướng dẫn kia là tạo từ ubuntu
<vubuntor442> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: kiểu gì chả phải có Ubuntu/LiveUSB Ubuntu
<_Tux_> thì mới có grub2 mà cài chứ?
<vubuntor836> Tux ko nhớ hả? tối hôm bữa mình có nói về cái zụ cài modelsim á
<vubuntor836> Welcome to Altera Software Installer Copyright (c) Altera Corporation 2012  Starting GUI. If nothing shows up, or you don't have an X display, run:    ./setup --help  for commandline usage. NOTE: All output has been redirected to /tmp/altera_setup.log.HNFT1vN2vu  hongphuc6789@hongphuc6789-Inspiron-1525:~/Desktop/12.0sp1_232_modelsim_ase_linux$ ./setup: 1: exec: altera_installer_cmd: Permission denied
<vubuntor836> đó, mình cài nó ra cái lõi này
<vubuntor442> _Tux_: thế có cách nào down 1 file nào đó rùi về fetch ra usb như khi tạo usb để cài ubuntu ko bạn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: chmod +x cái altera_installer_cmd
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: ^
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: unetbootin
<_Tux_> nhưng nó dùng syslinux
<_Tux_> chứ có phải grub đâu
<vubuntor442> _Tux_: vậy cái nào cũng đc. Mình muốn tạo 1 cái usb để list các OS ra rồi boot ý
<vubuntor836> @Tux, chmod +x setup hả?
<vubuntor836> @@
<NgoHuy|tuki> :|
<NgoHuy|tuki> làm sao được
<NgoHuy|tuki> trừ khi bạn xả nén cái mớ sqfs gì đó ra chỉnh sửa
<vubuntor442> _Tux_: giống như cái của grub khi khởi động ý
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: không dùng grub2 thì dùng syslinux/grub4dos
<NgoHuy|tuki> file syslinux mặc định nó sẽ tự khôi phục sau khi reboot với unetbootin
<NgoHuy|tuki> :|
<_Tux_> có nhiều cách lắm
<_Tux_> cứ theo mấy cái term đó mà nghiên cứu
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: sorry, nhầm sang vubuntor442
<vubuntor836> Ngo Huy http://blog.khoapro.com/2011/12/usb-boot-tao-hirent-boot-usb-nhieu-he_5424.html#axzz2AH2XyRMn
<vubuntor836> cái này đc ko?
<iSupyBot> Title: [USB Boot] Tạo Hirent Boot USB nhiều hệ điều hành khác nhau + 2012 ~ Blog Khoa Nguyễn - KhoaPro.com (at blog.khoapro.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: tìm trong cái thư mục linux_install
<_Tux_> hay sao á
<_Tux_> tìm loanh quanh
<_Tux_> thấy file nào chưa có execute thì cho vô
<NgoHuy|tuki> Vubuntu826
<NgoHuy|tuki> mình đã thử nên mới dám kết luận thế
<NgoHuy|tuki> ah
<vubuntor836> file text cung check vào hả
<NgoHuy|tuki> ý bạn là boot thôi ah
<NgoHuy|tuki> mình hiểu nhầm tạo từ grub của usb boot Linux
<NgoHuy|tuki> :)
<NgoHuy|tuki> nếu vậy bạn tạo grub4dos hiệu quả hơn
<vubuntor442> cái kia hướng dẫn trên linux
<_Tux_> .g mrtuxhdb multiboot
<iPhenny> _Tux_: https://github.com/mrtuxhdb
<iSupyBot> Title: mrtuxhdb (Dương Tiến Thuận) · GitHub (at github.com)
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> có cái multiboot đó
<vubuntor442> có cái nào hướng dẫn tạo trên windows ko bạn?
<_Tux_> mình dùng grub2 và grub4dos
<NgoHuy|tuki> anh _Tux_ Dương Hóa
<NgoHuy|tuki> =]]
<NgoHuy|tuki> thần điêu
<vubuntor836> ./setup: 1: exec: altera_installer_cmd: Permission denied
 * _Tux_ lao vào cắp tr*m NgoHuy|tuki đi
<vubuntor836> cái lỗi này ghét quá
<vubuntor836> ./setup: 1: exec: altera_installer_cmd: Permission denied
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: tìm cái file altera_installer_cmd
<vubuntor836> cos thấy đâu
<vubuntor836> @@
<_Tux_> chmod +x cho nó
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: thông cảm cho tinh thần của bạn
<_Tux_> đã 3 ngày
<_Tux_> bật teamviewer lên coi
<vubuntor442> Các bạn có link hướng dẫn trên windows tướng ứng với cái này ko vậy? http://blog.khoapro.com/2011/12/usb-boot-tao-hirent-boot-usb-nhieu-he_5424.html#axzz2AH2XyRMn
<NgoHuy|tuki> vubuntu836
<iSupyBot> Title: [USB Boot] Tạo Hirent Boot USB nhiều hệ điều hành khác nhau + 2012 ~ Blog Khoa Nguyễn - KhoaPro.com (at blog.khoapro.com)
<_Tux_> msg mình cái id và pass
<NgoHuy|tuki> đọc trong setup đó
 * _Tux_ bật máy ảo Windows
<NgoHuy|tuki> nó sẽ có dòng chỉ dến cái instal_cmd gì đó
<NgoHuy|tuki> tìm trong đó
<vubuntor836> để cài teamviewr đã Tũx ợ ợ ợ
<vubuntor836> ./setup: 1: exec: altera_installer_cmd: Permission denied
<vubuntor836> há há
<vubuntor836> có đâu ra mà tìm
<vubuntor836> chmod: cannot access `altera_installer_cmd': No such file or directory
<vubuntor148> chào anh chị. em cần trợ giúp về cài ubuntu 11.10
<NgoHuy|tuki> ngay dòng 1 của code ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: lol
<NgoHuy|tuki> vubuntu148
<NgoHuy|tuki> mời bạn
<_Tux_> nó ở trong mấy thư mục kia á
<vubuntor148> khi em cài thì không được chỉ hiện màn hình đen
<vubuntor836> để search thử
<_Tux_> vubuntor148: VGA?
<vubuntor836> cài ko dduocj là ăn cám
<_Tux_> hardware?
<vubuntor148> và hiện mấy dòng như staring * hay stop *
<vubuntor148> mong anh chị giúp đỡ
<_Tux_> vubuntor148: thông tin về hardware
<_Tux_> đặc biệt là VGA (card màn hình)
<_Tux_> vubuntor148: khuyên xài bản mới nhất :-p
<_Tux_> hoặc LTS :D
<vubuntor148> em cài trên máy ảo. vmware worktion 6
<_Tux_> dễ hiểu
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor836> á á ấ á Tux đẹp zai
<vubuntor148> bản desktop 11.10 i386
<_Tux_> vubuntor148: update lên VMware mới hơn
<vubuntor836> thấy cái file sida đó rồi
<vubuntor148> là sao ạ
<_Tux_> VM6 là thời naponeon mặc quần thủng đít
<_Tux_> chÆ°a support 11.10
<vubuntor148> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor148: không đẹp zai nhá
 * _Tux_ khoai to thôi
<vubuntor836> há há
<vubuntor836> cài được rồi
<NgoHuy|tuki> =]]
<vubuntor836> !@#$%^&
<NgoHuy|tuki> thấy chưa
<vubuntor836> à
<vubuntor442> Mình ko tìm đc các bạn ơi :((
<vubuntor148> cái gì vậy
<NgoHuy|tuki> :]]
<vubuntor836> mà h nó bào cái vào thư mục nào
<vubuntor836> mình cài vào thư mục nào đây nhỉ
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: ai biết
<_Tux_> chạy được là được rồi
<vubuntor836> Tux ơi, ko dduocj cài vào ổ ntfs thôi phải ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: ờ
<vubuntor836> còn lại cài ra chỗ nào cũng ddc đúng ko
<_Tux_> không
<_Tux_> tốt nhất là cài bên Ubuntu đi
<vubuntor836> bạn Tux cho mượn cái ổ cứng di dộng cop hết dữ liệu ra đổi sang ext4 nào  :))
<_Tux_> nó ói lại hem biết từ đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: okie
<_Tux_> để mình chuyển phát vô
<vubuntor836> ok con dê
<vubuntor836> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: chuyển vô tài khoản ACB của mình 2.5tr nhá
<vubuntor836> @@, chém chuối các loại @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: muốn multiboot USB
<vubuntor442> _Tux_: ok
<_Tux_> thì có tools của bạn pendrivelinux đó
<_Tux_> tuy nhiên thì hên xui
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor442> Nhung minh thuc hien tao tren windows
<_Tux_> tự tạo thì phải hiểu cơ chế boot của nó
<vubuntor442> ko co terminal
<vubuntor442> cua linux :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: thế mới khó
<_Tux_> linux rất nhiều đồ chơi
<_Tux_> windows thì mình hem biết hihi
<vubuntor442> :(
<vubuntor442> _Tux_: vay co cach nao cai terminal cua linux len windows roi cai cai do co dc ko ban?
<NgoHuy|tuki> cywing thì phải
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: cài được tools
<_Tux_> nhưng device nó khác
<_Tux_> tên cũng khác
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor836> Tux Æ¡i
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: có tiền rồi à
<vubuntor836> sao mình cài vào cái nào nó cung chịu hết car
 * _Tux_ đi check
<vubuntor836> @@
<vubuntor836> select installation diẻction
<vubuntor836> select chỗ nào nó cũng kêu ko có quyênh
<vubuntor442> _Tux_: vay co cach nao don gian nhat de tao 1 cai multiboot boot dc ubuntu tren windows ko ban?
<vubuntor836> ben ubuntun nó phân quyên ghê quá
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: sudo lúc chạy setup không đấy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: mình nói rồi đó thôi
<_Tux_> tìm mấy cái tools của các bạn pendrivelinux ấy
<vubuntor442> _Tux_: trông phức tạp quá sợ mình làm ko nổi :(
<vubuntor836> @Tux: đâu có. mình dùng ./setup thôi
<vubuntor836> @vubuntor442 cái j cũng phải thử mới biết đc thôi. sợ khó sao làm :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: cái tool đó
<_Tux_> chọn file iso
<_Tux_> rồi nó tự làm cho
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> .g pendrivelinux multiboot windows tools
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<vubuntor836> http://www.google.com.vn/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1#hl=vi&sclient=psy-ab&q=usb+boot+nhieu+he+dieu+hanh+tren+win+&oq=usb+boot+nhieu+he+dieu+hanh+tren+win+&gs_l=hp.3...897.27539.0.27674.85.47.27.9.10.6.207.5798.17j27j3.47.0...0.0...1c.1.Vq5gbEfkXok&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=41c22e2dee937eb2&bpcl=35466521&ion=1&biw=1280&bih=678
<iSupyBot> Title: YUMI - Multiboot USB Creator (Windows) | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<iSupyBot> Title: Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<vubuntor836> Tux, trả lời dùm cái coi T.T
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: thì dùng thêm sudo ./setup
<_Tux_> mà đêm hôm nọ
<_Tux_> cũng bảo là dùng sudo ./setup mà ta
<vubuntor836> có
<vubuntor836> mà hướng dẫ của thằng altera
<vubuntor836> nó ghi chỉ dùng ./setup thôi
<vubuntor836> :D
<vubuntor836> sudo để truy cạp quyền root hả
<vubuntor836> mình thấy trong đó
<vubuntor836> nó ghi permission là của thằng root
<vubuntor836> chắc vì vậy nên ko cho cài vào
<vubuntor836> lên sudo cũng ko đc
<vubuntor836> làm sao để mình có thể thay đổi fcais roott thành mình đc ko Tux ơi
<vubuntor836> đi đây rồi
<vubuntor836> đi đâu rồi Tux
<vubuntor836> hú hú
<NgoHuy|tuki> add mình vào group root
<NgoHuy|tuki> nhwung không khuyến khích
<NgoHuy|tuki> :)
<vubuntor836> sao vậy
<vubuntor836> sao ko khuyến khíc
<NgoHuy|tuki> làm thế khác nào Uynh
<vubuntor103> hi everybody ....
<vubuntor836> problem?
<NgoHuy|tuki> muốn làm gì thì làm
<NgoHuy|tuki> có thằng bá dơ nào nó chơi bậy
<vubuntor836> ẹc
<vubuntor103> I get this error
<NgoHuy|tuki> rm -rf / sao bạn
<NgoHuy|tuki> :)
<vubuntor836> cái này khỏi lo
<vubuntor103> the package x-unikey:i
<vubuntor836> có mình mình xài chớ mấy
<NgoHuy|tuki> bạn lỡ tay rm, ha modify một tập tin ai sửa lại cho bạn
<NgoHuy|tuki> :D
<vubuntor103> the package x-unikey:i386 needs to be reinstalled but I can't find an archive for it
<vubuntor836> chứ h làm sao mình caif vào đây
<vubuntor103> also can't not open synaptic package or ubuntu software center
<vubuntor103> anyone knows how to solve it?
<vubuntor836> @103 just re-stall your ubuntu operator
<vubuntor836> :))
<vubuntor836> @NgoHuy Æ¡i
<vubuntor103> well, I don't want, but your answer's suck
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: just Google
<vubuntor103> ya, I know what is google
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu-vn xóa hoàn toàn x-unikey
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/G%C3%B5_ti%E1%BA%BFng_Vi%E1%BB%87t
<iSupyBot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor103> and I find this site has online support
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu-vn.org remove unikey zj3t3mju
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=18274
<iSupyBot> Title: [ibus-unikey] Ứng dụng không tương thích với shell extension - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: cái lệnh thì mình hem không nhớ rõ lắm
<_Tux_> trong 4rum có đấy
<_Tux_> chỉ là do cái file deb của bác PKL
<_Tux_> nó có mấy cái post script lởm thôi mà
<vubuntor103> ... x-unikey:i386 is installed but package archive can't be found so I can't remove it
<vubuntor103> also Synaptic and Update center can't be opened too
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: dpkg -L x-unikey
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: can you speak Vietnamese?
<vubuntor103> terminal shows it too when using command apt-get -remove -force-remove-instreq
<vubuntor103> a little, not good :), I speaks Eng
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: why you install x-unikey ?
<vubuntor103> ya, I'm learning Vietnamese on my linux machine
<vubuntor103> well, I don't know if it causes errors like that?
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: okie, to typing vietnamese
<vubuntor103> after running your command
<_Tux_> I recommend you use ibus and ibus-unikey
<_Tux_> Here the command to remove x-unikey
<_Tux_> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=119171
<iSupyBot> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: Cách remove X-unikey và giúp gõ Tiếng Việt bằng Ibus ? (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor103> ah yes, I did it too
<vubuntor103> but the same
<vubuntor103> it shows same error
<vubuntor103> do I need to restart machine?
<vubuntor103> administrator@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo -i root@ubuntu:~# touch /usr/bin/update-gtk-immodules root@ubuntu:~# chmod +x /usr/bin/update-gtk-immodules root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install -f Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package x-unikey:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. root@ubuntu:~# rm -r /usr/bin/update-gtk-immodules root@ubuntu
<_Tux_> no
<vubuntor836> @103 which version are you installing?
<vubuntor103> aha ubuntu 12.10
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: okie
<_Tux_> now you try install x-unikey deb file
<_Tux_> using command
<vubuntor836> so why do you use ibus-unikey
<_Tux_> sudo dpkg -i x-unikey*.deb
<vubuntor836> it ís attached in ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor836> right?
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: It's stable than x-unikey
<_Tux_> more freedom typing
<vubuntor836> you just install vienamese leanguage, so you can you ibus-unikey
<vubuntor103> I can't too, can't type telex
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: you must bit setup to do that :D
<Stanley00> @@
<_Tux_> !tut-ibus
<ubot2> Factoid 'tut-ibus' not found
<_Tux_> !tut
<ubot2> Factoid 'tut' not found
<_Tux_> Stanley00: cái tut ibus unikey bằng hình ảnh
<_Tux_> khóa là gì ta
<Stanley00> ứ nhớ
<_Tux_> !tut-unikey
<ubot2> Factoid 'tut-unikey' not found
<Stanley00> hình như trong cái link ibus bình thường có chỉ á
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor836> trên wiki nó có hướng dẫn mà Tux
<vubuntor836> @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: lâu lâu chả đọc wiki
<vubuntor103> I get error status 127
<_Tux_> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor103> when trying to install x-unikey using your command
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: you have a deb file ?
<Stanley00> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<vubuntor836> 12.10 nó tích hợp sẵn ibus-unikey mà
<vubuntor836> cài đặt làm j cho mất công vậy tròi
<vubuntor836> @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: dùng TV mới thế thôi :D
<vubuntor836> 12.04 là đã có roài mà
<vubuntor836> @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: i think this command that work
<_Tux_> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq x-unikey
<_Tux_> if x-unikey is installed
<vubuntor103> it says that it can't find archive
<vubuntor103> to it can't remove
<Stanley00> _Tux_: vubuntor103 là người nước ngoài à?
<vubuntor103> don't know
<_Tux_> Stanley00: maybe :D
<vubuntor836> :))
<vubuntor836> ca này khó
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor103> yes?
<vubuntor836> cộng đồng ubuntu wolrd nó có
<vubuntor836> sao ko vào mà xem
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: okie. where you download x-unikey?
<vubuntor836> tự nhiên chui vào trang tiếng việt hỏi
<vubuntor103> aha, on this site too
<vubuntor103> x-unikey_1.0.4-5_i386.deb
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: now you try to reinstall this package
<_Tux_> after that try remove it using above command
<vubuntor212> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=13824
<iSupyBot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt và sử dụng ibus-unikey bằng hình ảnh - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor212> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=13824
<vubuntor212> cài đặt ibus unikey bằng hình ảnh nè
<vubuntor212> @103 http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=13824
<iSupyBot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt và sử dụng ibus-unikey bằng hình ảnh - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor212: phải remove được x-unikey đã
<vubuntor212> let me see
<vubuntor212> :)), search google
<vubuntor212>  to know more detail
<vubuntor212> @103
<vubuntor212> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq x-unikey
<vubuntor212> try it
<vubuntor212> hope it á»­ok
<vubuntor103> yup, I tried that command bit it shows it can't find archive
<vubuntor103> error statuc 127
<vubuntor212> do you install x-unikey by deb file
<vubuntor103> sure man
<vubuntor103> using deb file
<vubuntor103> downloaded on this site
<vubuntor212> try to link a foder which contain x-unikey file
<vubuntor212> then try this code sudo dpkg --install <x-unikey.deb> sudo dpkg --remove <x-unikey.deb>
<vubuntor212> sudo dpkg --install <x-unikey.deb>
<vubuntor212> sudo dpkg --remove <x-unikey.deb>
<vubuntor212> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: that ^ is solution
<_Tux_> same /me solution
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor212> Tux Æ¡i
<vubuntor212> mình dungf lệnh sudo nautilus /root
<vubuntor212> tạo đc forder opt/altera/modelsim
<vubuntor212> sau đó mình sudo ./setup
<vubuntor212> cài vào đó
<vubuntor212> ko đc
<vubuntor212> làm sao để mình có quyên root để cài vào đó đây
<_Tux_> vubuntor212: sudo ./setup
<_Tux_> nó tự có quyền root mà
<_Tux_> cài vô đâu trả được
<vubuntor103> can't install guys
<vubuntor103> error exit status 127
<vubuntor103> update-gtk-imodules not found
<_Tux_> vubuntor103: try another command
<_Tux_> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=119171
<iSupyBot> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: Cách remove X-unikey và giúp gõ Tiếng Việt bằng Ibus ? (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor103> E: The package x-unikey:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<vubuntor103> that for the above command
<vubuntor212> Tux the same link what I am seeing
<vubuntor212> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor212: lol
<vubuntor103> OK, let's reboot my engine to see if I can open synaptic package manager
<_Tux_> rõ ràng là reinstall cái package kia rồi mà
<vubuntor103> then I will be back
<vubuntor103> brb
<_Tux_> thì cái lệnh kia phải chạy
<_Tux_> vubuntor212: sợ bác này chưa install package kia á
<vubuntor212> chịu :|
<vubuntor212> đâu phải máy mình đâu
<vubuntor212> vọc riết rồi mới biết được
<vubuntor212> @@
<vubuntor212> lỗi đâu chỉ rieng mình em
<vubuntor212> :))
<vubuntor212> qua đây, rút ra bài học, KO BAO GIỜ cài X-unikey
<vubuntor212> he he
 * _Tux_ không cài x-unikey từ thời 8.10 đến giờ
<vubuntor246> back, same error
<vubuntor212> Tux ơi, cái chromium lâu lâu nó dis là sao nhỉ
<vubuntor246> can't open update center and  synaptic pakage manager too
<vubuntor246> package x-unikey:i386 ....
<_Tux_> vubuntor212: dùng google chrome :-p
<vubuntor212> ủa google chrome nó khác chromium hả
<vubuntor212> mà mình cài cái tool get link nào cho firefox là tóto nhất vậy Tux
<vubuntor212> Tux, tool nào đây? T.T
<vubuntor212> cho cái tên đi
<_Tux_> getlink là sao?
<vubuntor246> hi there?
<vubuntor212> trình download ấy
<vubuntor212> khi down cái j, soft đó tự động bắt link và cải thiện tốc độ down
<vubuntor212> giống IDm ấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor212: downthemall trên firefox à?
<vubuntor690> đúng rồi
<vubuntor690> nó bắt link down trên firefox
<vubuntor690> định dùng jdownload
<_Tux_> flashgot + DTA
<vubuntor690> ok
<vubuntor690> để tìm thử
<_Tux_> jdownloader dùng download ở mấy hosting file thôi
<vubuntor428> Hello
<vubuntor428> Co ai ko
<vubuntor428> Co ai ko
<vubuntor428> Anyone here?
<vubuntor428> Minh cai ubuntu 12.04 bang usb
<vubuntor428> sau do vao ubuntu thi chi ra dc man hinh den
<vubuntor428> username:
<vubuntor428> password:
<vubuntor428> nhap xong thi vao dc user
<vubuntor428> terminal ay
<vubuntor428> vao man hinh desktop = cach nao vay
<vubuntor428> ai biet chi minh voi
<vubuntor067> màn hình đen hả ? xem lại cái graphic thử
<vubuntor067> chắc chưa cài graphic
<vubuntor428> ko biet nua
<vubuntor428> minh moi cai xong
<vubuntor428> ubuntu
<vubuntor428> chua lam j
<vubuntor428> luc khoi dong may
<vubuntor428> ra 2 dong
<vubuntor428> ubuntu....................
<vubuntor428> voi 1 dong recovery thi phai
<vubuntor428> ko nho ro
<vubuntor428> chon dong dau tien
<vubuntor428> xong la vao
<vubuntor428> man hinh den
<vubuntor428> nhap username
<vubuntor428> password
<vubuntor428> roi dc cai user@...
<vubuntor428> ko nho ro
<vubuntor428> het roi
<vubuntor428> ko le dung` terminal hoai nhu vay
<vubuntor428> ah
<vubuntor428> bo sung them
<vubuntor428> may minh ko co card roi`
<vubuntor428> chi co moi cai intel graphic hd 3000 thoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor428: distro/hardware model/VGA
<_Tux_> và cài thẳng vào HDD/Wubi hay máy ảo?
<vubuntor428> Ai biet huong dan gium nao
<vubuntor428> tren win 8]
<vubuntor428> minh` dung pm
<vubuntor428> cat ra khoang 25gb
<vubuntor428> roi cai ubuntu len do
<vubuntor428> tinh cai song song 2 cai
<vubuntor067> intel graphic hd3000 nó tự nhận mà
<vubuntor067> mà cài bên win8 hả
<vubuntor428> ko
<vubuntor067> sao ko cài riêng luôn
<vubuntor428> win 8 de chia lai o dia
<vubuntor067> cắt ổ ra mà cài cho nó
<_Tux_> vubuntor428: phiền bạn đưa ra những thông in mình đã nói ở trên
<_Tux_> không thì khó trợ giúp lắm
<vubuntor428> ?
<vubuntor428> ?
<vubuntor067> distro/hardware model/VGA
<vubuntor067> cài thẳng vào HDD/Wubi hay máy ảo?
<vubuntor428> minh` ko hieu ban ak
<vubuntor428> distro
<vubuntor428> hardware model
<vubuntor428> vga la j nhi
<vubuntor428> ubuntu cai tu usb
<vubuntor067> nhưng khi cài
<vubuntor428> truc tiep len hdd lun ma
<vubuntor067> bạn cài bên win 8 hả
<vubuntor428> ko
<vubuntor428> khoi dong may
<vubuntor428> boot = usb
<vubuntor067> à
<vubuntor067> Tux ơi giúp kìa :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor067: máy bạn hiệu gì?
<_Tux_> xài card màn hình nào
<_Tux_> cài bằng USB đúng hem
<vubuntor428> laptop Acer Aspire 4830
<vubuntor428> ram 4gb
<vubuntor428> card man hinh intel hd graphic 3000
<vubuntor428> ko co card roi
<vubuntor428> cai = usb
<vubuntor428> minh` cai` ubuntu 12.04 lt
<_Tux_> vubuntor428: okie
<vubuntor428> down tu trang chu
<_Tux_> vậy có lý do gì khiến nó không boot được đâu
<vubuntor067> hi hi mình cũng cài 12.04 LTS nè
<vubuntor067> mà màn hình đen, nó cos cho bạn update j ko nhi?
<vubuntor428> luc vao thi` ko co j ca
<vubuntor428> man hinh den si
<vubuntor428> tren goc
<vubuntor428> ben trai
<vubuntor428> phia tren
<vubuntor428> ra moi yeu cau nhap username
<vubuntor428> nhap xong thi yeu cau nhap pass
<vubuntor428> xong roi thi`` xuong dong user@user thi` phai
<vubuntor067> nhập pass xong nó có ra mạn hình desktop ko?
<vubuntor428> ko nho ro
<vubuntor428> nhung chi co vay
<vubuntor428> minh` nhap vao
<vubuntor428> sudo shutdown -h now
<vubuntor428> tat may
<vubuntor428> vao lai win 8
<vubuntor428> va` h dang chat
<vubuntor428> @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor428: chưa hiểu lắm
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor067> cái này bạn xem lại cái vga của bạn đi
<vubuntor067> đọc thêm tài liêu để biết thêm chi tiết :D
<vubuntor428> minh di an trua cai
<vubuntor462> cho minh hoi ty
<vubuntor368> cac ban cho minh hoi ty
<kid_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor368> cau hinh may minh the nay co chay duoc ubutu ko
<vubuntor368> pen E5300
<vubuntor368> ram 2gb
<vubuntor368> car on 256
<vubuntor368> hdd 160gb
<kid_> được
<kid_> chạy ngon lành nhé
<vubuntor368> minh nghe noi la cac ban co gui dia mien phi co the gui dia cho minh duoc ko
<kid_> trước thì bên canonical có phát đĩa miễn phí
<kid_> không biết đợt off cuối tuần này có đĩa không
<kid_> nhưng thường là có
<kid_> vubuntor368: bạn ở đâu
<vubuntor368> minh o thuy khue
<kid_> ờ
<kid_> vậy cuối tuần này offline
<kid_> đi cho vui
<vubuntor368> uk de minh xem da
<vubuntor368> nhung minh bi tan tat nen ngai di den cho dong nguoi
<vubuntor067> offline ở đâu thến hỉ
<vubuntor067> có đĩa ko
<vubuntor067> he he
<vubuntor368>  cai ubutu can may gb o c
<_Tux_> vubuntor689: có đĩa
<_Tux_> nhưng tự burn thôi
<vubuntor689> cai ubutu mat may gb o c
<_Tux_> windows nó ăn hàng chục GB chả nói gì
<_Tux_> ubuntu có mấy GB đã keo kiệt
<vubuntor465> Hello
<vubuntor465> co ai ko
<vubuntor465> cho minh hoi ti nao
<_Tux_> không có ai
<vubuntor465> Chao Tux
<vubuntor465> Minh co hoi luc 11h
<vubuntor465> h chi tiet hon
<vubuntor465> lúc khởi động ubuntu thì màn hình đen sì
<vubuntor465> chỉ có dòng Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ubuntu tty1
<vubuntor465> ubuntu login
<vubuntor465> ubuntu login:
<vubuntor465> nhap vao username
<vubuntor465> password:
<vubuntor465> nhap vao pass xong
<vubuntor465> thì kết quả là
<vubuntor465> Last login ....................
<vubuntor465> welcome to Ubuntu ...............................
<vubuntor465> Documentation http
<vubuntor465> help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor465> user@ubuntu:~$
<vubuntor465> het roi
<vubuntor465> mình thử nhấn Ctrl+Alt+F7 thi` màn hình đen thui nhưng ko co chữ j
<vubuntor465> ko đánh được chữ lun
<vubuntor465> dung startx thi no báo là sai lệnh
<vubuntor465> ai biết chỉ với
<kid_> dùng vga gì
<vubuntor465> Card màn hình intel hd graphic 3000
<vubuntor465> ko co card rời
<kid_> _Tux_:
<kid_> Type startx at the command prompt. This will, most likely, fail, but it will also print out a reason for the failure. Copy the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log to an USB stick or a Windows  partition (your USB stick should work as usual), using command like cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /media/XXX, where XXX is the name of your USB stick. Upload it to http://paste.ubuntu.com.
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com.)
<kid_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186350/on-boot-black-screen-says-ubuntu-12-04-1-lts-ubuntu-name-tty1-and-asks-for
<iSupyBot> Title: On boot, black screen says "Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS [ubuntu name] tty1" and asks for login - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<kid_> card on mà cũng vầy à:)
<vubuntor465> mình cũng search mấy cái trên trang askubuntu
<vubuntor465> nhưng ko giống cái trên
<vubuntor465> http://askubuntu.com/questions/161113/ubuntu-boots-to-terminal-on-start-up
<iSupyBot> Title: 10.04 - Ubuntu boots to terminal on start up - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor465> có vẻ giống cái này hơn
<vubuntor465> nó tương tự như vậy
<vubuntor465> chỉ là ko có 2 dòng cuối
<vubuntor465> báo 0 pack update....
<_Tux_> nghĩ bạn vubuntor465 tải nhầm bản server về cài
<vubuntor465> maybe
<vubuntor465> bản server hình như ra câu lệnh để tiết kiệm cpu cho server đúng ko nhỉ
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: túm lại là bạn hem biết dùng server linux
<_Tux_> nên đừng cài
<_Tux_> :D
<kid_> lol
<_Tux_> kid_: thấy không =))
<_Tux_> hơi bị nhiều bạn tưởng
<_Tux_> server là phải xịn hơn bản Desktop đấy
 * _Tux_ đi cài Windows Server 2012
<_Tux_> nghe nói đẹp lắm
<kid_> cài gì mà cũng không biết
<kid_> chẹp
 * _Tux_ có product keys của Windows Server 2012 Standard
<vubuntor465> minh nho la minh down dung ban tai trang chu ma
<vubuntor465> sao lai nhay sang server dc nhi
<vubuntor972> alo
<vubuntor972> các anh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor972> em dùng fedora 17
<vubuntor972> giao diện KDE hay XFCE gì đó
<vubuntor972> hiện tại máy em chỉ đăng nhập được vào tài khoản root
<vubuntor972> còn tài khoản user bình thường thì không đăng nhập được
<vubuntor972> mỗi lần đăng nhập đều bị đẩy ra ngoài
<vubuntor972> các anh có cách nào fix lỗi này không ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: Fedora hả
<vubuntor972> vâng
<vubuntor972> bản 17
<_Tux_> nghe nói là mấy bạn dùng fedora đều siêu linux
 * _Tux_ bò vào xó, ubuntu user
<vubuntor972> hic
<vubuntor972> tại em mới đi làm
<vubuntor972> cty ở đây khuyên nên xài nó
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: ủa, cty khuyên xài linux hả
<_Tux_> hiểm có đó nha
<vubuntor972> :D
<vubuntor972> bác có cách nào xin giúp em fix cái lỗi này không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor972: remove mấy cái về gnome
<_Tux_> đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor972: mà lấy cái ~/.Xerrors đã
<_Tux_> quăng lên đây coi
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor972> máy ko dùng gnome anh à
<vubuntor972> mà dùng kde hay xfce gì đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor972: cứ xem cái Xerrors kia đã
<_Tux_> mà KDE hay xfce còn không phân biệt được là sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor972: làm system admin?
<vubuntor972> trong thư mục home của user không có file Xerrors
<vubuntor972> có 1 loạt file X... nhưng không có Xerrors
<_Tux_> file ẩn
<_Tux_> ls ~/.X*
<_Tux_> nhớ là ở cái account mà không login được ấy
<vubuntor972> em làm thế rồi mà
<vubuntor972> ko có file nào tên là Xerrors
<vubuntor972> chỉ có mấy file tên .X ....-errors
<kid_> thì cứ gedit ~/.Xerrors xem thế nào:)
<vubuntor972> hic, đã không có file đó rồi thì xem thế nào được ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-26
<vubuntor327> Hello
<vubuntor327> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor327> Cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor327> mình dùng usb 3g mobifone
<vubuntor327> loại 14.4Mbs
<vubuntor327> nhưng cắm vào Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<vubuntor327> ko nhận
<vubuntor327> đã chỉnh mobile broad...
<vubuntor327> nhưng chỉnh xong thì khung network vẫn ko hiện lên tên mobifone mình vừa chỉnh
<vubuntor288> có bạn nào cài mấy cái soft lập trình của altera ko? sao khó cài quá!ai giúp với!T.T
<kid__> altera là cái gì
<kid__> .g altera
<iPhenny> kid__: http://www.altera.com/
<iSupyBot> Title: FPGA CPLD and ASIC from Altera (at www.altera.com)
<vubuntor288> http://www.mediafire.com/?3belxmo2pr9rret,381f1r9h6t1t2sz
<iSupyBot> Title: Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire (at www.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor288> mình có cài òi
<vubuntor288> nhưng cài mãi vẫn ko đc
<vubuntor288> T.T
<vubuntor288> cái link mediafire là hướng dẫn cài dặt bản 7.2
<vubuntor288> nhưng mình ap dụng với bản 12 laij ko dc
<vubuntor288> T.T
<Stanley00> vubuntor288: banj gặp lỗi gì thế?
<Stanley00> vubuntor288: ở đây chỉ hỗ trợ khắc phục lỗi, không hướng dẫn từ A-Z được :D
<vubuntor288> lỗi của mình là ko thể cài đc
<vubuntor288> T.T
<vubuntor492> sao vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor288: vậy hướng khắc phục là cài lại... @@
<vubuntor288> cài mấy bữa rồi mà ko cài đc
<vubuntor288> có cài đc đâu là cài lại
<vubuntor288> T>T
<vubuntor288> hướng dẫn trong altera khó hiểu quá
<Stanley00> nếu nhớ không lầm thì altera cài trên window khỏe hơn nhiều mà àm
<vubuntor492> zz
<vubuntor288> 9 xác
<vubuntor288> mà mình gỡ win8 luôn rồi
<vubuntor288> T.T
<Stanley00> cài trên linux cũng toàn next... next thôi mờ... @@
<kid__> thấy cái docs nó ghi clear vậy mà
<vubuntor288> h còn mỗ ubuntu
<kid__> lỗi không thể cài được là lỗi không thể support được
<vubuntor288> mình down gói cài offline
<vubuntor288> mình down modelsim + quartus II
<vubuntor288> file tar.gz
<vubuntor288> chưa có bạn nào cài hết ak
<vubuntor492> hdh j vay
<kid__> vubuntor288: vấn đề là bạn cài đến đoạn nào thì nó bão lỗi và lỗi là gì
<vubuntor288> có bạn nào biết bạn nào cài rồi ko cho mình cái địa chỉ để mình liên lạc hỏi với
<vubuntor288> vấn đề ở đây ko phải là lỗi
<vubuntor288> mà là mình ko biết bắt đầu từ đâu cho đúng
<kid__> bắt đầu từ cái guide kia:)
<vubuntor288> T.T! vậy mới khó
<vubuntor288> cái guild kia là bản 7.2
<vubuntor288> mình down bản 12
<kid__> liên quan gì
<vubuntor288> guilde nó hơi sida
<vubuntor288> khi íntall
<vubuntor288> nó hiện ra
<vubuntor288> bây h có thể cài đặt altera bằng altera_installer_cmd
<vubuntor288> rồi
<vubuntor288> cái này chắc mình chỉ hỏi đc bạn nào caif rồi thôi
<vubuntor288> T.T
<vubuntor288> bạn nào biết ai cài rồi ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor288> :D
<kid__> okay
<kid__> vậy đọc cái readme hay cái installation trong file tar.gz đi
<vubuntor492> nay2
<vubuntor492> nay2
<vubuntor492> này kid
<vubuntor492> sao mình ko dùng usb 3g trên ubuntu 12.04 dc nhỉ
<vubuntor492> chỉnh mobile broad rồi
<kid__> thấy giang hồ đồn plug and play:)
<vubuntor492> mà ko hiện lên tên kết nối
<kid__> con của bạn là gì
<vubuntor492> thì kết nối = ?
<kid__> vubuntor492:con của bạn là con?
<vubuntor492> con?
<kid__> hiệu gì
<vubuntor492> con là gì vậy/
<vubuntor492> Acer Aspire 4830
<vubuntor492> usb 3g
<vubuntor492> mobifone
<vubuntor492> 14.4Mbs
<vubuntor492> trong usb cắm bên win
<vubuntor492> thì chỉ có 1 file setup duy nhất
<vubuntor492> ko có linux j ca
<kid__> usb 3g mã là gì ý
<NgoHuy> cawsm vafo
<NgoHuy> vafo edit connetion
<NgoHuy> tìm cái mobie broadband
<NgoHuy> add rồi làm theo hướng dẫn của nó
<NgoHuy> sẽ ra
<NgoHuy> :)
<kid__>  vubuntor327> đã chỉnh mobile broad...
<kid__> 26.09:04:58 < vubuntor327> nhưng chỉnh xong thì khung network vẫn ko hiện lên
<kid__>                            tên mobifone mình vừa chỉnh
<vubuntor547> Test
<vubuntor547> ah
<vubuntor547> vừa bị disconnect xong
<vubuntor547> sr nhé
<NgoHuy> bạn vào được chưa
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> 4G ấy
<NgoHuy> 3G
<vubuntor547> usb của mình là i-connect x310
<vubuntor547> ?
<vubuntor547> ?
<vubuntor547> 4G 3G j day
<vubuntor547> nhưng chỉnh xong
<vubuntor547> mobile broad...
<vubuntor012> zz
<vubuntor012> i'm come back
<vubuntor012> nói đến đâu rồi nhỉ
<vubuntor012> usb của mình i-connect x310
<vubuntor012> hãng tcl
<vubuntor012> 14.4Mbs
<vubuntor012> đã chỉnh trong edit network
<vubuntor012> cấu hình Mobifone
<vubuntor012> xong rồi
<vubuntor012> nhấn vào biểu tượng kết nối
<vubuntor012> thì ko thấy kết nối mobifone đâu cả
<vubuntor012> rút ra rồi cắm lại
<vubuntor012> vẫn ko nhận
<vubuntor012> nói chung là ko dùng dc
<vubuntor886> @kid ơi, có liên hệ ai cài được soft của altera chưa?
<vubuntor886> :D
<kid__> vubuntor886: mình bảo bạn rồi
<kid__> trong file tar.gz đó có readme hay cái gì tương tự
<kid__> đọc cái đó
<vubuntor886> nãy mình bị disconnect
<vubuntor886> T.T
<vubuntor886> mình đọc rồi
<kid__> 12. thì cũng có file đó
<vubuntor886> mà cái flie đó nhảm lắm
<vubuntor886> nó ghi toàn mấy cái soft với mấy cái link down
<vubuntor886> chứ ko có hướng dẫn
<kid__> http://www.pcworld.com.vn/articles/cong-nghe/ung-dung/2010/12/1222783/ket-noi-usb-modem-3g-tren-linux/
<iSupyBot> Title: Kết nối USB modem 3G trên Linux - PC World VN (at www.pcworld.com.vn)
<kid__> theo cái này thì chỉnh ra là có chứ nhỉ:D
<kid__> vubuntor886: bạn định cài cái gì
<kid__> http://www.alteraforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35266
<vubuntor886> mình cài modelsim + quartuss II
<vubuntor012> 123
<vubuntor012> mình out test usb trước đây
<vubuntor012> bye
<vubuntor012> tí gặp lại
<Stanley00> vubuntor886: lúc trước mình cài rồi, rất ư là bình thường, bản 10.1 thì phải
<kid__> vubuntor012: tốt nhất là không nên gặp lại:3
<vubuntor012> eo2
<vubuntor012> eo`
<vubuntor012> gap lai noi chuyen chu
<vubuntor886> bạn cài ntn?
<vubuntor886> bạn cài bằng bản down offline hay cài altera íntaller
<Stanley00> click... click... và click... mình đã nói rồi mà...
<Stanley00> installer
<vubuntor886> T.T
<vubuntor886> mình down bản cài
<vubuntor886> T.T
<vubuntor886> kiểu này chắc down online cho nó tự cài đặt quá
<Stanley00> mà mình nhớ tràn chủ nó có 1 bản thôi mà ta...
<vubuntor886> ko phải
<vubuntor886> nó có 3 cách cài
<Stanley00> mà nói chung là nếu bạn không mô tả lại được những gì bạn là, cũng như bị lỗi ở đâu thì ở đây không hỗ trợ được đâu
<vubuntor886> để mình xem lại đã, T.T.chứ đã có lỗi đâu mà mô tả T.T
<vubuntor393> zz
<vubuntor393> kid oi
<vubuntor393> ko được
<vubuntor393> 2 dòng trên cùng
<vubuntor393> disable hết
<vubuntor393> $sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<vubuntor393> dùng lệnh này
<vubuntor393> kết quả là
<vubuntor393> usb-modeswitch no installation candidate
<n0bawk> ai có nhu cầu cài modelsim và quartus à :3
<_Tux_> n0bawk: có một bác nào ở ĐN
<_Tux_> chả hiểu làm sao cài mãi không được
 * _Tux_ nghĩ nó cũng không phức tạp
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> he he
<n0bawk> mình cài chạy phe phé
<n0bawk> chắc ko biết cấi hình mấy cái li xăng :3
<n0bawk> _Tux_: nếu lão kia có vào thì bảo anh anh chỉ cho
<vubuntor393> cần giúp đỡ về usb 3g đây
<vubuntor886> đây
<vubuntor886> em muốn cài modelsim + quartus
<vubuntor886> @nobawk anh yêu, chỉ em với
<vubuntor886> :X:X:X:X:
<vubuntor886> em down bản cài ofline
<vubuntor886> chứ ko down íntaller
<_Tux_> n0bawk: đấy
<_Tux_> mặt lòi ra ngay
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor886> đừng bảo em cài installer nha
<_Tux_> vubuntor886: gsts n0bawk kìa
<vubuntor886> em down bản ofline rồi
<vubuntor886> 3gb7 + 800mb
<vubuntor886> T,T
<vubuntor886> mới đó đi đâu rppof
<vubuntor886> :|
<vubuntor886> anh n0bawk yêu dấu, em bấn loạn với cái thằng altera này lắm rồi
<vubuntor886> http://www.ict.kth.se/courses/IS1200/2012/swsetup/linux.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Datorteknik - Altera Software Setup for Ubuntu GNU/Linux 10.04 LTS (at www.ict.kth.se)
<vubuntor886> đang thẻ với cái này đây
<vubuntor886> :D
<vubuntor886> ko biết đc ko anh?
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: bản cài offline là sao?
<n0bawk> có cài online à?
<vubuntor886> bản cài đặt trên altera
<vubuntor886> modelsim 700mb
<vubuntor886> quartus II 3gb7
<vubuntor886> em kéo xong rồi
<vubuntor886> http://www.ict.kth.se/courses/IS1200/2012/swsetup/linux.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Datorteknik - Altera Software Setup for Ubuntu GNU/Linux 10.04 LTS (at www.ict.kth.se)
<vubuntor886> đang thử với cái này
<vubuntor886> ko biết cài đc ko
<vubuntor393> ai rành về usb 3g trên ubuntu 12.04
<n0bawk> thứ nhất cái quartus kia cũ rích rồi
<n0bawk> lên trang của nó mà down
<vubuntor393> chỉ mình cái nào
<n0bawk> bản 11 hoặc bản 12
<vubuntor886> đâu có
<vubuntor886> em down bản 12
<vubuntor886> túm lại là bản mới nhất
<vubuntor393> ah
<vubuntor393> cho mình hỏi trước
<n0bawk> ờ cái kia hướng dẫn cho cái cũ rích rồi -> chả xài làm gì
<vubuntor393> mình nghe nói các hdh linux về cơ bản giống nhau
<n0bawk> thứ 2 là nếu ko dùng thiết bị hoặc chưa dùng thì chẳng cần quan tâm đến mấy cái súb như nó trình bày
<n0bawk> tóm lại là setup rất đơn giản chả có gì mà phải xoắn
<vubuntor393> vậy câu lệnh nó có giống nhau ko vay?
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: ko cài đc usb modeswitch hả?
<n0bawk> dùng usb modeswitch làm gì?
<vubuntor393> @@
<vubuntor393> usb 3g
<vubuntor393> i-connect x310
<vubuntor886> đầu tiên, em muốn cài đc cái đã, còn phần set thiết bị tính sau
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: như thế kia thì check lại cái repository, ubuntu version
<n0bawk> thường gói này đc cài sẵn rồi mà?
<vubuntor886> em làm lab trên trường có connect vơis kit DE1 và 2
<vubuntor393> repository là j thế?
<vubuntor393> thấy hướng dẫn trên http://www.pcworld.com.vn/articles/cong-nghe/ung-dung/2010/12/1222783/ket-noi-usb-modem-3g-tren-linux/
<iSupyBot> Title: Kết nối USB modem 3G trên Linux - PC World VN (at www.pcworld.com.vn)
<vubuntor393> có lệnh $sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<vubuntor393> kết quả là usb-modeswitch no installation candidate
<vubuntor886> em tìm được hướng dẫn cài rồi mà lỗi font chứ anh ơi T.T
<vubuntor886> http://www.ict.kth.se/courses/IS1500/2012/swsetup/quartus12linuxinstall.txt
<vubuntor393> 123\
<vubuntor393> 13
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: thôi tự làm đi cần gì hướng dẫn
<n0bawk> biết chạy chương trình là xong thôi chứ gì đâu mà phri hướng dẫn hướng queo
<n0bawk> down iso về, mount iso vào, vào terminal cd đến thư mục muont, chạy chương trình setup -> done
<n0bawk> có vậy thôi :))
<vubuntor886> há há
<vubuntor886> được rồi
<n0bawk> còn license lại là 1 câu chuyện khác
<vubuntor886> tại vì
<n0bawk> làm ko làm cứ đi kêu la với google làm gì cho nó mệt
<vubuntor886> em có đọc hướng dãn bản 7.2
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: bạn đang dùng ubuntu bản nào vậy?
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: đọc làm gì cho mệt óc :))
<vubuntor886> nó kêu sửa file tùm lum tùm la j j đó nữa
<vubuntor393> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<vubuntor886> bấn loạn là bấn loạn chỗ đó đó
<vubuntor886> T.T
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: thôi rút kinh nghiệm lần sau đừng đọc của mấy thằng linh tinh làm gì, thích đọc thì đọc doc của altera đi
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor886> @@
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: vào terminal chạy
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: sudo apt-get update
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor393
<ubot2> vubuntor393: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: đọc linh ta linh tinh xong rồi vào đây kêu la đúng là bó tay :))
<n0bawk> thôi lặn tiếp
<vubuntor886> @nobawk cài xong nó free nên ko cần đề cập đến license làm j phải ko
<vubuntor393> này
<vubuntor886> :X
<vubuntor393> ko có mạng
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: mơ hả
<vubuntor393> thì gửi = gì?
<vubuntor886> n0bawk
<vubuntor886> ở đó đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: copy paste qua paste lại
<vubuntor886> đợi em cài ok xong thì lặn
<vubuntor886> ;D;D:D:
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: là student +ko cần dùng tính năng gì cao cấp thì vào trang của nó request cái web license
<vubuntor886> h lặn dễ chết đưới lắm
<n0bawk> bị hạn chết 1 số feature
<vubuntor886> lúc trước
<vubuntor886> em cài bên win
<n0bawk> thôi kệ bạn, tự đọc doc của nó rồi tự cài đi :))
<vubuntor886> mấy cái bản này
<vubuntor886> đâu có đòi hỏi license j đâu
<vubuntor886> @@
<n0bawk> bên linux thì khác?
<n0bawk> đã nói rồi
<vubuntor886> ok
<n0bawk> ko mua thì dùng hàng dởm
<n0bawk> mua vào phát nó sẽ khác ngay :))
<vubuntor886> nếu ko get license thì dùng bị hạn chế chức năng
<vubuntor886> hay ko dùng được
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: máy ko có mạng thì bạn ko dùng lệnh apt-get install đc
<vubuntor886> mà em chỉ dám kêu thôi
<vubuntor886> ddaau có la đau
<vubuntor886> :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: vì nó phải ra ngoài internet để down gói về
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: nên bạn kiếm chỗ nào có mạng cắm dây vào update rồi cài
<n0bawk> mà có khi cám vào nó nhận luôn :P
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: ko nhớ, đại loại là nó có cho free license, vào reg cái free license là chạy phe phé thôi
<n0bawk> có điều nó giới hạn feature
<n0bawk> những tính năng cao cấp ko xài đc
<n0bawk> có vậy thôi :P
<vubuntor886> ok con dê
<n0bawk> thôi lặn cái đã
<vubuntor886> để thử
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: DUT hả?
<vubuntor886> bb anh iêu
<vubuntor886> :X
<vubuntor886> 9 xác
<n0bawk> là sv and/or cán bộ vậy
<vubuntor886> sv anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor886> anh tên j
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: sinh viên khoa đtvt hả
<vubuntor886> n0bawk anh tên j?
<vubuntor886> dạ ko
<vubuntor886> chương trình tiên tiến
<vubuntor886> :D
<n0bawk> ct tiên tiến là ko thuộc khoa nào hả :))
<vubuntor886> anh là cán bộ cấp cao hả
<vubuntor886> :D
<vubuntor886> hiện h nó đc sáp nhật vào dtvt rồi đó anh
<vubuntor886> mà nói chung
<vubuntor886> bơ vơ lắm
<n0bawk> ko, nông dân chính cống >:3
<vubuntor886> ko có khoa nào bám víu cả
<vubuntor886> T.T
<vubuntor886> tự kỉ
<vubuntor886> anh năm mấy rồi
<vubuntor886> :D
<n0bawk> năm 8 rồi :))
<vubuntor886> èo
<vubuntor886> cán bộ cấp cao rồi
<vubuntor886> :P
<vubuntor886> anh ở lại trường hả
<n0bawk> ờ ờ, nông dân cao cấp
<vubuntor886> he he
<n0bawk> nông dân biết cài modelsim là cao cấp rồi hí hí
<vubuntor886> cho em tên, số điện thoại, dịa chỉ đi
<vubuntor886> :D
<vubuntor886> cóa j ko biết chạy qua hỏi cho dễ
<vubuntor886> hi hi
 * n0bawk sợ chạy mất dép, có CA vào điều tra nông dân :(
<vubuntor886> T.T
<vubuntor886> CA ko dám bắt người đâu
<vubuntor886> :P
<vubuntor886> bạn dân mà
<vubuntor886> :d
<NgoHuy> n0bawk
<NgoHuy> anh vào tầm ngắm rồi
<NgoHuy> =]]
<n0bawk> NgoHuy: ờ ờ, sợ nhắm thôi anh lặn ko CA đến tận nhà gô cổ
<vubuntor886> @@
<vubuntor886> thôi cho em cái yahoo cũng dc
<vubuntor886> :D
<vubuntor886> anh ơi cái zụ ghet license mình vào altera xin hả anh
<vubuntor393> 123
<vubuntor886> Quartus II Web Edition software, ModelSim-Altera Starter Edition software, and Altera IP megafunctions do not require license files.
<vubuntor886> he he
<vubuntor886> ko càn licesen
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: ờ, dùng bừa đi ko cần thì tôi
<vubuntor886> bản này ko càn anh ơi
<vubuntor886> nhÆ°ng anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor886> em cài modelsim bị j ấy
<vubuntor886> ko cài đc
<vubuntor886> quartuss em cài đc rồi
<vubuntor886> ./setup: 35: ./setup: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<vubuntor886> lỗi này là sao đây anh
<_Tux_> dash và bash?
<vubuntor886> đã dùng sudo bash rồi
<vubuntor886> còn dash là cái j
<vubuntor886> mình ko hiểu
<vubuntor886> @@
<vubuntor886> đã fix đc
<vubuntor886> :D
<vubuntor886> bash ./setup là đc
<vubuntor886> nhưng cũng ko hiểu cái bash đó lắm
<n0bawk> vubuntor886: cat setup
<n0bawk> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor886> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor886> em dùng bash ./setup
<vubuntor886> sau đó nó hiện lên
<vubuntor886> nhưng khi chạy cài đặt nó tự đồng tắt
<vubuntor886> sao đây anh
<n0bawk> ls -l
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor886
<ubot2> vubuntor886: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor886> em ko hiểu ý anh
<vubuntor886> ls -l nó ra tất cẩ cá file trong đó
<vubuntor886> rồi sao nữa anh
<vubuntor498> Em xin hỏi cách cài puppy linux vào ổ cứng ạ?
<TuxTuKi> .g how to install puppy linux from HDD
<iPhenny> TuxTuKi: http://puppylinux.org/wikka/installationfullhdd
<iSupyBot> Title: PuppyLinux: How to Create a Full Installation on an Internal Hard Disk Drive (H.D.D.) (at puppylinux.org)
<vubuntor498> Em đã dùng Puppy 2 installer for Windows XP để vào được rùi, mà không biết cài? Dùng boot USB k được.
<vubuntor498> Có cách nào không phải dùng Create a LiveDVD or LiveUSB (http://puppylinux.org/wikka/installationfullhdd)?
<iSupyBot> Title: PuppyLinux: How to Create a Full Installation on an Internal Hard Disk Drive (H.D.D.) (at puppylinux.org)
<Stanley00> bạn đã từng cài linux chưa?
<vubuntor498> thank các anh.
<vubuntor498> Em đã từng cài rồi ạh, nhưng dùng CD
<vubuntor498> giờ ổ CD đã chập chờn lắm, k cài được.
<Stanley00> thế còn USB? dùng USB tiện mà
<vubuntor498> Cũng có USB, đã cài Universal USB nhưng k boot được. Em dùng Puppy 2 installer for Windows XP thì vào được rùi. mà chưa cài full vào ổ cững được.
<Stanley00> thế nó có lỗi gì không? /me nghi unetbootin xài tốt chứ nhỉ
<Stanley00> *báo lỗi*
<vubuntor498> lỗi ngay đầu tiên khi boot vào USB, hình như not sytem gì đó
<vubuntor498> Khi vào Puppy Universal Installer, em chọn phân vùng cần cài rồi, em format 3Gb theo ext3.
<vubuntor498> Báo cần thêm CD, hic.
<Stanley00> vubuntor498: cái puppy đó giờ đang nằm ở đâu thế?
<vubuntor498> Dạ file iso, nằm ở ổ C: (cài win)
<Stanley00> bây giờ thế này, mình thấy cài từ USB bằng unetbootin là đơn giản nhất, bạn  làm lại như thế, nếu boot bị lỗi, bạn ghi lại *chính xác, dầy đủ* cái lỗi lên đây mình có thể giúp tiê[s
<vubuntor498> Dạ em cảm ơn rất nhiều, xin gặp lại các anh sau.
<Stanley00> good luck
<vubuntor287> làm sao để xem đuôi tệp tin trong ubuntu nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor287: để làm gì?
<Stanley00> ubuntu có ẩn đuôi bao giờ đâu...
<vubuntor287> ak
<vubuntor287> :D
<NgoHuy> chắc bạn ấy chưa bao giờ thấy file không đuôi bên uynh
<NgoHuy> =]]
<vubuntor287> tại đang mò mẫm cái anjuta
<vubuntor287> mà mãi ko run nó được :D
<vubuntor287> chạy thử 1 file C++
<vubuntor287> mà ko thấy j cả
<vubuntor287> @@
<Stanley00> vubuntor287: vậy thì câu hỏi của bạn phải khác... ;)
<vubuntor287> thì mình đang suy nghĩ hay là do file C++ của mình là đuôi j đây đó mà :D
<vubuntor287> nên mới hỏi vậy
<vubuntor287> tình hình là cap quang đang bị đứt nên down chậm quá
<vubuntor287> @@
<vubuntor287> down modelsim là có 25kb/s
<vubuntor287> T.T
<Stanley00> vubuntor287: suy nghĩ sai thì khó kiếm câu trả lời lắm đấy.
<vubuntor287> :D
<vubuntor287> bạn có tài liệu nào về anjuta ko?cho mình xin :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor287: nên bỏ thói quen xin tài liệu đi bạn à. chương trình nào chả có help, doc kèm theo =))
<nguyentuong_> có ai ở đây không ạ
<nguyentuong_> ?
<vubuntor287> đẻ xem thử
<nguyentuong_> :)
<vubuntor287> á
<vubuntor287> có help
<nguyentuong_> cho mình làm quen nhé
<nguyentuong_> :D
<pitlamgi> bạn nào dành về Ubuntu cho mình làm quen với
<pitlamgi> ^^
<pitlamgi> muốn chỉ giáo và thứ
<pitlamgi> :)
<Stanley00> pitlamgi: thế chỗ này để làm gì nào... thích Ubuntu thì cứ vào đây mà chém gió thoải mái =))
<pitlamgi> hì
<pitlamgi> mình không chém gió đâu
<pitlamgi> mình muốn học hỏi thật
<pitlamgi> :)
<pitlamgi> hôm nay mới làm quen được cái Xchat
<pitlamgi> thấy Ubuntu(linux) thú vị quá
<pitlamgi> :)
<pitlamgi> nhưng mà nhiều cái gà gà
<pitlamgi> :)
<Stanley00> và...?
<pitlamgi> bạn là ban quản trị ở 4rum Ubuntu Việt à
<pitlamgi> ?
 * Stanley00 là user thường thôi
<pitlamgi> uhm
<pitlamgi> :)
<Stanley00> pitlamgi: bạn nên include tên mình để mình được notify nha
<pitlamgi> Tại mình thấy BQT bảo là lúc nào cũng có người onl
<pitlamgi> nên mình tưởng bạn là thành viên của BQT
<pitlamgi> :)
<pitlamgi> uhm
<pitlamgi> :D
<pitlamgi> mình mới sử dụng nhiều từ chuyên nghành còn chưa biết
<pitlamgi> :D
<Stanley00> uhm, có "người online" chứ có phải là "có BQT online" đâu
<pitlamgi> uhm
<pitlamgi> ^^
<pitlamgi> may quá nên có người onl
<pitlamgi> bạn sử dụng Linux lâu chưa bạn
<pitlamgi> ?
<pitlamgi> :)
<CoconutCrab> okay.png
<pitlamgi> Mình giới thiệu nhé
<pitlamgi> :)
<Stanley00> pitlamgi: nãy giờ mình thấy là bạn "chém gió" nhiều rồi á =))
<pitlamgi> Mình là : Nguyễn Tưởng, ở HOàng Mai, Mình đang học CĐ năm 2
<pitlamgi> có bạn nào ở HN
<pitlamgi> thỉnh thoảng chà tranh nhé
<pitlamgi> :))
<CoconutCrab> okay.jpeg
<pitlamgi> à
<pitlamgi> có bạn nào biết ping mạng trong ubuntu
<pitlamgi> dùng dòng lệnh nào k bạn
<pitlamgi> ?
<pitlamgi> mình ping giống WIn nhưng k được
<pitlamgi> :D
<Stanley00> pitlamgi: điều đầu tiên : không dùng chữ *không được* khi report lỗi...
<vubuntor287> ping google.com
<vubuntor287> để kiểm tra
<Stanley00> vubuntor287: +1
<vubuntor287> ủa mà sao đổi tên được nhỉ?
<pitlamgi> mình ấn : ping google.com.vn -t
<Stanley00> vubuntor287: /nick XXX
<hongphuc6789> :_))
<hongphuc6789> ko thấy Tux đây, thiếu vắng anh ấy thật buồn
<hongphuc6789> :))
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: có gì vui với MrTux à?
<forever17crab> :-/
<hongphuc6789> mấy bữa hỏi cách cách mấy cái soft cái altera đó mờ
<hongphuc6789> :D
 * Stanley00 đi học c++
<hongphuc6789> stanley ơi, làm sao để run 1 file C++ nhỉ?
<hongphuc6789> @@
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: có thể là compile rồi run?
<hongphuc6789> compile rồi
<hongphuc6789> mình dùng anjuta
<NgoHuy|tu> ./compile_file
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: thế thông báo lỗi gì?
<hongphuc6789> ko phải lỗi
<hongphuc6789> mình F9 compile ok
<hongphuc6789> sau đó mình F3
<hongphuc6789> nó hiện ra cái bảng thông báo
<hongphuc6789> bải nhập chưowng trình để run
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: bạn tạo project như thế nào thế?
<NgoHuy|tu> toàn dùng console
<NgoHuy|tu> :D
<hongphuc6789> mình ko tạo
<hongphuc6789> open 1 file luôn, rồi compile
 * Stanley00 nhớ không lầm thì anjuta chỉ làm việc với project thôi mà
<Stanley00> 1 file thì terminal với g++ là chuẩn =))
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: cái này là không đọc HDSD trước khi dùng nè
<hongphuc6789> g++ QuadraticEquations.cpp -o QuadraticEquations
<hongphuc6789> đại khái là thế hả
<hongphuc6789> chắc tao cái project thưtr
<hongphuc6789> tại thấy tạo project phức tạp quá nên đâm ra nhác
<hongphuc6789> :D
<forever17crab> okay
<Stanley00> hic.. có cái từ khóa const thôi mà khó nuốt quá @@
<hongphuc6789> ôi code trên ubuntu phức tạp thế :D
<forever17crab> okay.png
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: phức tạp thế nào?
<hongphuc6789> mà sao khi tạo project, dòng chữ compile lại bị mờ nhỉ, mình ko thể compile đc mà phải run luôn là sao
<hongphuc6789> vậy làm sao đẻ check lỗi
<forever17crab> đọc khi compile
<hongphuc6789> là sao???
<forever17crab> G++ ... thế kia thôi
<hongphuc6789> mà có cái soft nào đơn giản hơn anjuta ko nhi?
<hongphuc6789> mình ko chuyên lập trình lắm
<hongphuc6789> nên chỉ cần như dev C++ bên win á
<hongphuc6789> @@
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: hình như bạn tạo project không chuẩn thì phải, /me vẫn build project bình thường
<forever17crab> gedit + g++
 * Stanley00 vote hongphuc6789 đi đọc lại help
<NgoHuy|tu> codeblock
<NgoHuy|tu> :)
<hongphuc6789> codeblock hả
<NgoHuy|tu> ừ :)
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: đơn giản thì gedit + g++
<hongphuc6789> hỏi tí, codeblock đại khái nó add file vào và cũng compile + run như dev C++ hả
<Stanley00> hầu như IDE nào cũng phải tạo project
<hongphuc6789> @@
<hongphuc6789> mình chỉ cần chạy 1 file 1 bài tập mà phải tạo projec hả?
<hongphuc6789> @@
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: gedit+g++... nói lần thứ 3 rồi đấy nhá
<hongphuc6789> :d
<forever17crab> :d
<hongphuc6789> ko nhắc nữa
<hongphuc6789> ppa:plexydesk/plexydesk-dailybuild
<hongphuc6789> cái này cài sao vậy?
<hongphuc6789> ko hiểu j cả
<hongphuc6789> :D
<forever17crab> code dùng g++ với gedit thôi
<forever17crab> code cái gì to khủng mà cần ide
<hongphuc6789> chwacs vậy
<hongphuc6789> getdit mà muc
<hongphuc6789> ppa:plexydesk/plexydesk-dailybuild
<hongphuc6789> cái này mình cài sao đây?
 * forever17crab hem bít
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: bạn thấy nó ở đâu?
<hongphuc6789> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/plexydesk-transforms-your-desktop-background-with-useful-widgets/
<iSupyBot> Title: PlexyDesk Transforms Your Desktop Background With Useful Widgets (at www.addictivetips.com)
<hongphuc6789> đang tính cài nó
<hongphuc6789> :D
 * Stanley00 bắt đầu ignore hongphuc6789 
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: thế câu này để trưng bày à? "To install PlexyDesk in Ubuntu 11.04, enter the following PPA in Software Sources and head over to the Ubuntu Software Center to install it"
 * Stanley00 thấy chán rồi...
<hongphuc6789> T.T
<hongphuc6789> xin lỗi nhưng tui đọc ko hiểu
<hongphuc6789> nên mới hỏi
<Stanley00> hongphuc6789: không biết cái nào?
<hongphuc6789> To install PlexyDesk in Ubuntu 11.04, enter the following PPA in Software Sources and head over to the Ubuntu Software Center to install it"
<hongphuc6789> theo tui hiểu là copy cái câu đó vào
<Stanley00> *không hiểu* chính xác *từ* nào
<hongphuc6789> ubuntu software center
<forever17crab> .g ubuntu install ppa
<iPhenny> forever17crab: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-software-ubuntu-ppa
<iSupyBot> Title: How to install a Software in Ubuntu from a PPA | Linuxers (at linuxers.org)
<forever17crab> .g ubuntu software center
<iPhenny> forever17crab: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/find-more-apps
<iSupyBot> Title: Find more apps in Ubuntu Software Centre | Features | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<forever17crab> ồ, google nó ra hết ngay kia
<forever17crab> ( ._.)
<Stanley00> đang ở HCM, hongphuc6789 phóng một phát ra tới HN luôn... @@
<_papasmurf_> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/PPA
<iSupyBot> Title: PPA – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_papasmurf_> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trung_t%C3%A2m_ph%E1%BA%A7n_m%E1%BB%81m
<iSupyBot> Title: Trung tâm phần mềm – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_papasmurf_> à
<_papasmurf_> mà 2 bài viết này lạc hậu rồi
<_papasmurf_> s-:
<hongphuc6789> http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-software-ubuntu-ppa
<iSupyBot> Title: How to install a Software in Ubuntu from a PPA | Linuxers (at linuxers.org)
<hongphuc6789> đang làm theo cái này
<hongphuc6789> @@
<hongphuc6789> à, có ai biết cái soft nào convert media ngon ngon ko?
<hongphuc6789> clear
<NgoHuy|tu> ffmpeg
<vubuntor991> Hỏi 1 câu ngu ngu nào các bạn
<vubuntor991> cấu hình dịch vụ web, dns, ... trên ubuntu
<vubuntor991> câu lệnh có khác gì so với câu lệnh trên centos ko vậy?
<vubuntor991> hay là
<forever17crab> khác
<vubuntor991> câu lệnh trên các hệ linux khác nhau ntn?
<forever17crab> khác theo phần mềm sử dụng
<vubuntor991> mình có cài ubuntu 12 & centos 5 trên vmware
<vubuntor991> yêu cầu là cấu hình các dịch vụ mạng cơ bản cho 1 công ty
<forever17crab> okay, thế cứ theo hướng dẫn của các phần mềm đó mà làm thôi
<vubuntor991> uh
<vubuntor991> vậy mình mới nói
<vubuntor991> Hỏi 1 câu ngu ngu
<vubuntor991> hỏi tiếp nào
<vubuntor991> ai biết trả lời giùm nhé
<vubuntor991> cấu hình định tuyến
<vubuntor991> router
<vubuntor991> động
<vubuntor991> mình học hình như là 3 loại
<vubuntor991> rip, ospf, ...
<vubuntor991> ko nhớ cái cuối
<forever17crab> okay
 * forever17crab không biết mấy cái đó
<vubuntor991> mới học sáng nay xong
<NgoHuy|tu> quên nó đi bạn
<vubuntor991> zz
<vubuntor991> zz
<vubuntor991> tks
<vubuntor991> đang tính hỏi cái náo quan trọng
<NgoHuy|tu> khi anfo chưa đụng cái modem, router mà chỉnh thì quên nó đi :)
<vubuntor991> đê nhớ
<vubuntor991> hỏi tiếp nào
<vubuntor991> mình đang học môn HDH Linux
<vubuntor931> zz
<vubuntor931> zz
<vubuntor931> disconnect
<vubuntor931> mạng cùi bắp quá đi thôi
<vubuntor931> ko ổn định tí nào cả
<vubuntor931> nào các bạn
<vubuntor931> hỏi thêm tí nào
<vubuntor931> mình học môn HDH Linux
<vubuntor931> đồ án là
<vubuntor931> giới thiệu thư viện hỗ trơ lập trình libpcap, libpnet
<vubuntor931> yêu cầu chặn gói tin từ victim đến server
<vubuntor931> rồi thêm nội dung vào gói tin đó
<vubuntor931> xong lại gửi đến server
<vubuntor931> off cái đã
<vubuntor931> mệt quá
<vubuntor931> mai làm tiếp
<hongphuc6789> NgoHuy has left the game
<_papasmurf_> :-\
<hongphuc6789> n0bawk has joined the game
<n0bawk> ftw?
<hongphuc6789> anh nobawk Æ¡i
<hongphuc6789> em đang treo máy đẻ download bằng downthemall
<hongphuc6789> bây h em dùng lệnh để hẹn giờ tắt mày
<hongphuc6789> bây h treo máy thế này, máy tự tắt màn hình
<hongphuc6789> downthemall có bị đứng ko?
<hongphuc6789> có ai đó giải thích dùm cái
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-27
<__YAC__> hello iSupybot
<vubuntor935> cac bac giup e voi ! e doi DNS tren IPV6 xong muon save lai nhung khong save duoc vi nut save bi an xuong
<vubuntor935> nut khong noi len
<vubuntor935> nen khong save lai duoc
<vubuntor935> lam the nao de nut save noi len
<vubuntor935> xin cac bac giup e voi
<vubuntor935> co bac nao khong giup e voi
<vubuntor935> o khong ai muon giup em ah
<kid__> có thì có nhưng mà đang xem:)
<vubuntor935> nút save nó bị chìm xuống e không làm sao để nó lại hiện lên đươc
<__YAC__> bạn dùng IP nào ở chỗ DNS?
<vubuntor935> vì thế nên không click được nút save
<vubuntor935> ipv4 thi dc nhung ipv6
<vubuntor935> thì save bị chìm
<__YAC__> bạn dùng IP nào cho cái DNS của ipv6
<__YAC__> (bạn type cái gì vào ô DNS)
<vubuntor935> e dung cua google
<vubuntor935> 8.8.8.8 , 8.8.4.4
<__YAC__> cái ip đó là v4
<__YAC__> nó ko cho là đúng rồi
<__YAC__> :))
<__YAC__> DNS IPv6 này
<__YAC__> 2001:4860:4860::8888 2001:4860:4860::8844
<kid__> =)
<_Tux_> khổ
<_Tux_> đến ipv4 với ipv6
<_Tux_> mà nhầm
<_Tux_> thì cấu hình sao
<vubuntor935> save dc roi nhung van khong vao dc facebook
<vubuntor935> bac oi
<vubuntor935> e thay DNS de vao facebook
<vubuntor935> e da doi file hót
<vubuntor935> roi thay DNS
<vubuntor935> dung v6
<vubuntor935> mỉedo
<vubuntor935> nhung van ko ddc
<vubuntor935> bac giup e voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor935: thôi
<_Tux_> FB tốn thời gian lắm
<_Tux_> bớt tí nào
<_Tux_> hay tí đấy
<vubuntor935> gan 1 thang nay e ko the nao vao dc
<vubuntor935> bac giup e voi
<vubuntor935> khong co facebook
<vubuntor935> e chet con hon
<_Tux_> vubuntor935: đi chết đi
<vubuntor935> bac lai noi e the
<vubuntor935> thoi ma cac bac giup e voi
<_Tux_> thì vừa bảo
<vubuntor935> co cai DNS
<vubuntor935> khac
<_Tux_> không có fb thà chết còn hơn còn gì
<_Tux_> nghiện cmnr
<vubuntor935> de vao facebook
<vubuntor935> khong bac
<_Tux_> đổi DNS sang Google
<_Tux_> cài miredo
<_Tux_> rồi vô v6.facebook.com
<vubuntor935> e cai miredo dung v6.facebook.com
<vubuntor935> roi nhung van khong dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor935: vô v6.google.com được hem?
<_Tux_> https://ipv6.google.com/
<vubuntor935> v6.google.com khong dc bac oi
<vubuntor935> truoc e dung v6.facebook.com vao facebook ngon lam
<vubuntor935> nhung bong 1 sang thuc day
<vubuntor935> khong vao dc nua
<_Tux_> vubuntor935: thử vô trang v6 google kia được không đã
<vubuntor935> dc bac ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor935: vậy chả có lý do gì hem vô được facebook hết
<vubuntor935> ipv6.google.com thi dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor935: xóa hết hosts đi
<vubuntor935> khong dung file host nua ha bac
<vubuntor935> ?
<vubuntor935> bac oi
<__YAC__> _Tux_ bảo xóa thì cứ xóa đi
<vubuntor935> vang bay gio e xoa
<vubuntor935> e xoa xong roi
<vubuntor935> e xoa file hót roi bac oi
<__YAC__> xem vào đc ko?
<vubuntor629> zz
<vubuntor629> zz
<vubuntor629> chao buoi sang
<vubuntor891> e xoa file host roi ma van khong dc
<vubuntor891> alo
<vubuntor891> bac nao vua bao e xoa file host ay nhi
<vubuntor891> cha hieu sao xoa xong mang e cu chap chon
<vubuntor891> cu mat mang lien tuc 1 ti lai disconect
<vubuntor891> o cac bac dau het roi ah
<vubuntor891> o chan nhi
<vubuntor629> zz
<vubuntor629> sao phai xoa file host
<vubuntor673> chao buoi sang
<vubuntor673> ai do cho minh hoi
<vubuntor673> minh dang ki nick tren lauch roi
<vubuntor673> dang nhap chuyen tiep roi
<vubuntor673> ma sao ko qua day dc nhi
<_Tux_> IRC khác
<_Tux_> launchpad khác
<vubuntor673> vay de dang ki acc tai website ubuntu-vn.org thi phai lam the nao
<vubuntor673> minh doc huong dan
<vubuntor673> qua ben do dang ki ma
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: chưa hiểu ý bạn?
<vubuntor673> y minh la
<vubuntor673> de dang ky nick tai trang nay`
<vubuntor673> thi` lam` ntn?
<_Tux_> trang này là trang nào?
<vubuntor673> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: vô mục diễn đàn
<_Tux_> đăng kí nick
<_Tux_> hết
<vubuntor673> tks
<kid__> :3
 * _Tux_ sướng âm ỉ
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor891> ./name hongphuc
<vubuntor891> mình gặp lỗi khi cài modelsim trên ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<vubuntor891> nó là gói tar.gz
<vubuntor891> khi giải nén ra và cài thì nó hiện ra như thế này
<vubuntor891> Starting GUI. If nothing shows up, or you don't have an X display, run:    ./setup --help  for commandline usage.
<vubuntor891> sao đó mình dùng chmod +x setup
<vubuntor891> và chạy lệnh sudo ./setup
<vubuntor891> thì nó hiện ra wiindown cài đặt
<vubuntor891> nhưng đến khi ghi được đường dẫn là ./opt/altera12
<vubuntor891> rồi install thì nó chạy đến 100% rồi đơ
<vubuntor891> cài mãi cũng vâyk
<vubuntor683> chào mọi người
<vubuntor683> cho em hỏi tí
<vubuntor683> em cài centos 5 trên vmware
<vubuntor683> đã ping dc từ entos qua google
<vubuntor683> h em muốn xem ip
<vubuntor683> câu lệnh ifconfig
<vubuntor683> mà ko dc
<vubuntor683> bash: ifconfig: command not found
<vubuntor683> 123
<vubuntor683> test
<vubuntor683> ok
<vubuntor683> ai biet tra loi dum nao
<vubuntor683> 123
<vubuntor683> ai biet ko
<vubuntor683> user@localhost ~]$
<vubuntor683> vay user cua em la root luon dung ko
<vubuntor683> phia cuoi co ki tu $
<vubuntor683> trong file huong dan thay la #
<vubuntor683> khac nhau vay nhi
<vubuntor683> ai biet chi giao dum
<NgoHuy|tu> là user thường
<NgoHuy|tu> ip link show
<NgoHuy|tu> ifconfig chưa cài
<vubuntor683> trong bai cau hinh ip
<vubuntor683> de xem dia chi ip
<vubuntor683> dung lenh ifconfig
<vubuntor683> bash: ip: command not found
<vubuntor683> ko dc ngohuytu oi
<vubuntor327> mình bị lỗi khi cài modelsim trong ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<vubuntor327> cí ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor327> Starting GUI. If nothing shows up, or you don't have an X display, run:    ./setup --help  for commandline usage. NOTE: All output has been redirected to /tmp/altera_setup.log.LmhA3Gc84S
<vubuntor683> cai modelsim la j the
<vubuntor327> modelsim là soft simulator của alteral
<vubuntor327> z
<vubuntor327> ai giúp cái nào
<NgoHuy|tu> vubuntu327 dùng gedit xem log đó nó viết gì đi bạn
<NgoHuy|tu> coi có chỗ nào error gì không
<vubuntor327> cái log 0 byte
<NgoHuy|tu> vubuntu683
<vubuntor327> ko xem được bằng gedit
<NgoHuy|tu> bạn cài Centos bản anfo minimal hay full ?
<NgoHuy|tu> 0 byte là không ghi gì cả
<NgoHuy|tu> :D
<vubuntor683> centos 5.5 thi phai
<vubuntor683> gedit
<vubuntor683> enter
<vubuntor683> ra 1 file
<vubuntor683> ko co chu nao a
<vubuntor327> ko thể mở được
<NgoHuy|tu> 683 không bảo bạn gedit
<NgoHuy|tu> 327 vậy nó đâu có lỗi igf ta
<NgoHuy|tu> chắc chờ finish, bạn kiên nhẫn xem
<vubuntor327> @@
<NgoHuy|tu> 683
<NgoHuy|tu> nếu là bài tập của trường thì tự GG đi
<NgoHuy|tu> centos 5.5 hết hỗ trợ rồi
<vubuntor327> bài tập j
<NgoHuy|tu> cài từ rpm thôi
<vubuntor327> đang cài modelsim mà
<vubuntor327> :|
<NgoHuy|tu> mình đang nói vubuntu683
<NgoHuy|tu> +_+
<NgoHuy|tu> khổ lắm
<vubuntor327> ẹc
<NgoHuy|tu> có prefix số ở trên mà
<NgoHuy|tu> :-s
<vubuntor683> ngohuytu
<vubuntor327> thôi bạn hướng dẫn cho 683 đi
<vubuntor327> khi nào xong nói mình
<vubuntor327> T.T
<NgoHuy|tu> T.T
<vubuntor683> ngohuytu
<vubuntor683> minh dung lenh /bin ko dc lun
<NgoHuy|tu> vubuntu327
<NgoHuy|tu> ./setup --help
<NgoHuy|tu> lệnh này ra gì vậy bạn
<NgoHuy|tu> :)
<NgoHuy|tu> :|
<NgoHuy|tu> lệnh /bin
<NgoHuy|tu> làm gì có
<NgoHuy|tu> vubuntu327
<NgoHuy|tu> +_+
<vubuntor683> nay
<vubuntor683> tu user
<vubuntor683> chuyen sang quyen admin
<vubuntor683> dung lenh sudo -i dung ko
<vubuntor683> ngohuytu
<vubuntor327> sudo báh
<vubuntor327> 683 dùng sudo bash
<vubuntor327> ngohuy xong chÆ°a?
<vubuntor327> giải quyết cái lỗi với mình cái
<NgoHuy|tu> xong rồi
<NgoHuy|tu> +_+
<vubuntor327> Starting GUI. If nothing shows up, or you don't have an X display, run:    ./setup --help  for commandline usage. NOTE: All output has been redirected to /tmp/altera_setup.log.LmhA3Gc84S
<vubuntor327> mình đã thử dùng chmod +x setup
<vubuntor327> sau đó chạy lại lệnh sudo
<vubuntor327> thì nó hiển ra bảng installer
<vubuntor327> nhưng khi đến mục dẫn direction foreder
<vubuntor327> mình chọn là opt/altera
<vubuntor327> rồi nex
<vubuntor327> nó cài đạt
<vubuntor327> chạy cái rẹt đến 100% rồi đơ tại đó
<vubuntor327> mấy lần rồi
<vubuntor327> nhưng vẫn vậy
<vubuntor327> :|
<NgoHuy|tu> ./setup --help nó ra gì bạn
<NgoHuy|tu> :)
<vubuntor327> nó ra bảng trợ giúp bạn à
<vubuntor327> Options:   --version             show program's version number and exit   -h, --help            show this help message and exit   -i INSTALL, --install=INSTALL                         Specify which Altera Complete Design Suite products to                         install. Multiple instances of this argument are                         allowed. Use --all to install all products. Legal                         values include:  '
<NgoHuy|tu> bạn thử sudo ./setup -i --all xem sao
<vubuntor327> sao lại all product
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> cái gói mình tải chỉ có mình modelsim thôi mà
<vubuntor683> alo
<vubuntor683> alo
<vubuntor327> sudo ./setup --gui
<vubuntor683> co ai ko
<vubuntor683> nay 327
<vubuntor683> minh dung lenh sudo bash
<vubuntor683> roi nhap pass
<vubuntor683> ket qua la
<vubuntor683> user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<vubuntor327> đánh lênh cd
<vubuntor327> rồi sau đó nhập lại thử coi
<vubuntor327> @@
<NgoHuy|tu> chưa cài sudo
<NgoHuy|tu> chưa add user name vào sudoers file
<NgoHuy|tu> bạn su qua root để cài
<NgoHuy|tu> centos dở hơi đó mà
<vubuntor683> su = cach nao
<NgoHuy|tu> 327
<NgoHuy|tu> bạn thử xem sao
<NgoHuy|tu> :)
<vubuntor683> minh muon vao quyen root
<NgoHuy|tu> nếu đúng cài all nó sẽ down thêm cancel chưa muộn
<vubuntor683> thi lam the nao
<NgoHuy|tu> su
<vubuntor683> sudo bash ko dc
<vubuntor327> sudo su
<vubuntor327> :))
<vubuntor683> ok
<vubuntor683> su dc
<NgoHuy|tu> :]]
<NgoHuy|tu> su thôi bác ơi
<vubuntor683> uh
<vubuntor683> su
<vubuntor683> la dc roi
<vubuntor683> tks
<vubuntor327> ã
<vubuntor327> nó ra /setup -i --all Error: --target=TARGET_DIR is required
<vubuntor327> lỗi sai syntax rồi
<vubuntor327> zzz
<vubuntor327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308748/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor327> huy tuấn
<vubuntor327> vào đó xem
<vubuntor327> lệnh
<vubuntor327> @@
<NgoHuy|tu> --target=/opt/name_muốn đặt
<NgoHuy|tu> :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: haiz
<NgoHuy|tu> như trên là /opt/alter gì đó
<n0bawk> bảo hôm qua paste mấy cái output ra thì ko post
<n0bawk> h kêu ka gì :))
<NgoHuy|tu> :]]
<NgoHuy|tu> nhìn phức tạp =]]
<n0bawk> có khi nó cài sẵn rồi cũng nên :))
<n0bawk> cái này gui mà
<vubuntor327> có cái j đâu mà paste
<n0bawk> chạy nó hiện cái gui :))
<vubuntor327> sudo ./setup -i --install=modelsim_ase
<vubuntor327> ko đc
<n0bawk> khò khò
<vubuntor327> hôm qua
<n0bawk> ls -l
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor327
<ubot2> vubuntor327: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor327> em cài đc quartus rồi
<n0bawk> moá nói ko làm thì thôi éo có giúp đỡ gì hết
<n0bawk> tự đi mà xử
<vubuntor327> anh nói j đâu
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> vào terminal chạy ls -l
<vubuntor327> em chyaj rồi
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor327
<ubot2> vubuntor327: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308754/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor327> ẹc
<vubuntor327> hôm qua
<vubuntor327> anh ghi kiểu đó
<vubuntor327> em ko hiểu
<vubuntor327> :D
<vubuntor327> h mới hiểu
<vubuntor327> ý đôf của anh
<vubuntor327> :D
<vubuntor327> túm lại là ri nè
<NgoHuy|tu> đọc readme chưa huynh
<NgoHuy|tu> :-s
<vubuntor327> dạ đọc rồi
<vubuntor327> readme ko có j cả á
<vubuntor327> nó giới thiệu vèe mấy cái soft của latera
<NgoHuy|tu> ờ
<n0bawk> cái này down ở đâu ra?
<NgoHuy|tu> nghe phục tạp nhể
<vubuntor327> trang chủ
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> anh nobawk đẹp trai ơi
<vubuntor327> :X
<vubuntor327> em đang ở trường nè
<vubuntor327> hi hi
<vubuntor327> anh ở đâu zậy
<NgoHuy|tu> :|
<NgoHuy|tu> vào xó dòm dòm xsn n0bawk
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: ./setup nó báo gì?
<n0bawk> mình có học ở DUT đâu mà ở dâu hô hô
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: có đi tình nguyện cái ICDV 2012 ko thế
<vubuntor327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308761/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor327> ICDV là cái chương trình j thế anh?
<vubuntor327> nói rõ ra họa may em còn biết
<vubuntor327> :D
<n0bawk> ok thế là ếu biết rồi :))
<vubuntor327> mà em chạy rồi
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> sudo ./setup
<vubuntor327> nó vẫn ra cái giao diện cài đặt
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: ko có GUI hả?
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: rồí sao?
<vubuntor327> sau khi em dẫn link đến ./opt/altera12
<vubuntor327> rồi next
<vubuntor327> nó chạy cái véo đến 100& trong 1s
<vubuntor327> rồi tắt cái rẹt
<vubuntor327> ko thấy j nữ
<vubuntor327> ngoài ra
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: cài xong rồi?
<vubuntor327> khi em thá»­ lai
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> ko báo lỗi gì thì là xong rồi?
<NgoHuy|tu> sao nãy bảo nó đứng ở 100%
<NgoHuy|tu> :|
<NgoHuy|tu> troll ah
<vubuntor327> nó đứng là khi chạy lại với lênh chmod +x
<NgoHuy|tu> O.o
<vubuntor327> troll đâu
<vubuntor327> ko xong tới anh ơi
<vubuntor327> em vào foder opt/altera12
<vubuntor327> vào foder modelim_ase ko thấy file fieecs j cả
<n0bawk> hò hò
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: trong terminal nó ko báo gì?
<_Tux_> n0bawk: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgerbyjjifhhcop/Screenshot_2012-10-27-10-54-17.png
<iSupyBot> Title: Dropbox - Screenshot_2012-10-27-10-54-17.png - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: /tmp/altera_setup.log.gPrH23Kw5j
<_Tux_> có bị thế này bao giờ chưa anh
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: paste nội dung cái file này lên
<vubuntor327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308771/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor327> cái file đó ko có j trong đó hết cả
<vubuntor327> em mở bằng gedit cũng ko có đc
<vubuntor327> nó kêu ko hỗ trợ dịnh dạng nà
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> paste nội dung cái file setup lên
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: down bản starter edition hay bản nào?
<vubuntor327> stater
<vubuntor327> free á
<vubuntor327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308774/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor327> bản ko cần lincesen
<vubuntor327> linsence
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: ./setup -i modelsim_ase
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: nó báo gì?
<vubuntor327> hem đc
<vubuntor327> Error: --target=TARGET_DIR is required.
<vubuntor327> em đã thử với lệnh này luôn rồi /setup -i --install=modelsim_ase
<vubuntor327> nhưng nó báo tương tự
<vubuntor327> T.T
<vubuntor327> T.T
<n0bawk> sudo ./setup -i modelsim_ase --target=/opt/altera12
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: sao rồi :))
<n0bawk> khả năng là cái setup script này phải sửa lại tí :))
<vubuntor327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308782/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor327> em ko dám bấm yes
<vubuntor327> vì ko chắc lắm
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> em nghĩ
<vubuntor327> do em acif quartus trước
<vubuntor327> nên nó có cái altera_installer rồi
<vubuntor327> h sao đây anh?
<n0bawk> y bừa đi
<n0bawk> sợ ếu gì
<n0bawk> cùng lắm thì cài lại từ đầu :))
<NgoHuy|tu> :]]
<NgoHuy|tu> có thể cái ./setup nó cài hết maasyc ái kia
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> à mà cái kia thì có thể là ko phải modelsim ase rồi :))
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor327> anh nói em ko hiểu
<vubuntor327> bản em down
<n0bawk> nhưng thường bọn này nó bắt cài riêng :))
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: down những file nào?
<vubuntor327> là modelsim mà
<vubuntor327> down trên altera
<vubuntor327> file tar.gz
<n0bawk> đọc tên file đi
<n0bawk> ko phải kể nể
<vubuntor327> kể j đâu
<vubuntor327> 1 file chứ mấy
<vubuntor327> rồi giải nèns ra
<vubuntor327> bỏ vào ./tmp
<vubuntor327> vậy đó
<vubuntor327> sao down nhầm đc anh
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> hôm qua h cáp quang đứt trên biển
<vubuntor327> down cực khổ
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> h eem yes nha
<vubuntor327> có j anh chịu trách nhiênh nhé
<vubuntor327> ;))
<vubuntor327> TypeError: uninstall() takes exactly 5 arguments (4 given)
<n0bawk> quartus dùng version nào?
<vubuntor327> 12
<n0bawk> 12. mấy?
<vubuntor327> bấm no nó ra cái này Error: Cannot install on top of an existing install, terminating process. Error: Cannot install on top of an existing install, terminating process.
<n0bawk> thôi đưa ssh account dây mình chui vào cài họ cho nhanh :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: thế chạy thử lệnh nfy
<vubuntor327> Quartus II Web Edition v12.0 Service Pack 2
<n0bawk> sudo ./setup -i modelsim_ase --target=/tmp/test-mase
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: ờ service pack 2 lại down modelsim cho 12.0
<n0bawk> nó lại chả réo
<vubuntor327> cái đó là quartus
<vubuntor327> ModelSim-Altera Starter Edition 10.0d for Quartus II v12.0
<vubuntor327> đó
<vubuntor327> bản đó
<vubuntor327> chính nó đó anh
<vubuntor327> mưa to quá sao về đây
<vubuntor327> T.T
<n0bawk> https://www.altera.com/download/service-packs/sps-modelsim-starter.jsp#ase12.0-sp2
<iSupyBot> Title: Service Packs (at www.altera.com)
<n0bawk> phải down đúng cái file cho service pack
<n0bawk> thường thì là file .sh hay .run giống như csi quartus á
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> https://www.altera.com/download/software/modelsim-starter/12.0
<iSupyBot> Title: ModelSim-Altera Starter Software (at www.altera.com)
<vubuntor327> em down ở đây nè
<vubuntor327> bản đầy đủ
<vubuntor327> 700mb á
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> cái này cho 12.0
<n0bawk> hò hò
<vubuntor327> 752
<vubuntor327> 752mb
<vubuntor327> T,T
<vubuntor327> túm lạu là sao đây nah
<vubuntor327> down lại hả
<vubuntor327> vật vã quá
<n0bawk> haợc phải down cái file cho service pack2 413MB
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> tóm lại là chạy cái lệnh kia
<vubuntor327> ModelSim-Altera Starter Edition v10.0d Requires Quartus II v12.0 Service Pack 2
<vubuntor327> cái này hả
<n0bawk> xem nó có cài đc ko
<vubuntor327> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor327> cái bản của em down
<vubuntor327> là nó tích hợp cáo sp1vaf sp2
<vubuntor327> :D
<n0bawk>  v10.0d Service Pack 2 for Quartus II v12.0
<n0bawk> mệt với mấy ông sinh viên này quá :))
<vubuntor327> T.T
<vubuntor327> sudo ./setup -i modelsim_ase --target=/tmp/test-mase
<vubuntor327> em chạy lênh này
<vubuntor327> nó chạy đc tí rồi finish
<vubuntor327> h sao anh
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> em mói cài ubutnu dc 4 ngày chú mấy anh
<vubuntor327> thông cảm em tí
<vubuntor327> T.T
<vubuntor327> đang dở cái lab mà hucr nhật nộp rồi nên phải lo mà cài vào anh ơi
<vubuntor327> :D
<n0bawk> cái script nào nó chỉ hỗ trợ redhat hoặc centos hoặc susue :))
<n0bawk> còn cho ubuntu thì phải sửa lại tí :))
<vubuntor327> anh sửa giúp em đc ko
<vubuntor327> còn nếu ko đc
<vubuntor327> là phải down lại hả anh
<n0bawk> hoặc là cài bản 11 sp1 :))
<n0bawk> chắc dễ thở hơn :))
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> túm lại
<vubuntor327> em ko muốn down lại đâu
<vubuntor327> mạng đang sửa
<vubuntor327> down nó chạy vật vã quá
<vubuntor327> T.T
<vubuntor327> mấy bữa trước thì ko thành vấn đề
<vubuntor327> chứ h mà down lại thì chết
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> mà bây h em down lại bản sp2 cho modelsim
<vubuntor327> rồi chạy lệnh cũng bình thường hả anh
<vubuntor327> sudo ./setup hả
<vubuntor327> anh bawk Æ¡i
<vubuntor327> ./name hongphuc
<n0bawk> find -iname "altera_installer_cmd"
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: cũng ko biết chắc
<n0bawk> nhưng chắc thế :))
<vubuntor327> altera_installer_cmd
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: chịu khó coi file log xem nó làm cái gì
<vubuntor327> cái này
<vubuntor327> ko phải em ko chịu khó
<vubuntor327> mà là nó ko có j cả
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> mở bằng gdit cũngcó đc đâu
<vubuntor327> T.T
<vubuntor327> h anh bó tay rồi hả
<vubuntor327> thôi đưa ssh account dây mình chui vào cài họ cho nhanh :))
<vubuntor327> ssh là cái j anh
<n0bawk> ko bó tay
<n0bawk> chẳng qua là chỉ bạn mệt quá
<n0bawk> mà sáng h chưa có gì bỏ vô mồm thôi :))
<vubuntor327> sáng h em mới có ổ bành mỳ chứ mấy
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: thôi hi sinh đi
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> bảo trường cài cho em thì em xài :))
<vubuntor327> teamviewr
<vubuntor327> để em cài vào
<vubuntor327> anh hướng dẫn em phát đi
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> ờ thôi ko thì đưa teamview đây
<vubuntor327> cái này
<vubuntor327> em chưa cài
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> ko đến mấy ông thầy lại cho rớt thì khổ
<vubuntor327> đâu có
<vubuntor327> em chán win
<vubuntor327> bỏ qua dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor327> chứ có phải học hdh j j đâu
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> ờ há
<n0bawk> thế thôi tự tìm hiểu tiếp nhá ))
<vubuntor327> á á
<vubuntor327> ko đc
<vubuntor327> cái j thì đc
<vubuntor967> có bác nào giúp em vụ máy in với
<vubuntor327> chứ modelsim em phải cài đc
<vubuntor967> :((
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> chứ ko cài đc em ko làm lab đc
<vubuntor327> hu h u
<vubuntor327> anh cứu nhân độ thế di
<vubuntor327> :@@
<vubuntor831> co ai ko
<vubuntor831> cho minh hoi ti nao'
<vubuntor831> lenh xem ip tren centos la j vay
<n0bawk> cài bản modelsim SE
<n0bawk> cần ếu gì modelsim ae :))
<n0bawk> hoặc dùng modelsim Student edition hố hố
<vubuntor327> em cái ase chứ ko phải ae
<vubuntor327> ase nó ko cần linsence
<n0bawk> vubuntor831: ifconfig
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> http://www.teamviewer.com/vi/download/linux.aspx
<iSupyBot> Title: Bản tải về TeamViewer miễn phí dành cho Linux (at www.teamviewer.com)
<vubuntor327> tải bản nào đây anh
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: xài hẳn bản xịn luôn :))
<vubuntor327> em gà công nghiệp quá
<vubuntor831> bash: ifconfig: command not found
<n0bawk> thôi cơm đã
<vubuntor327> á á
<vubuntor327> đừng bỏ em anh ơi
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> vubuntor831: /usr/sbin/ifconfig
<n0bawk> vubuntor831: hoặc /sbin/ifconfig
<vubuntor327> http://www.teamviewer.com/vi/download/linux.aspx
<vubuntor831> cat xem file uh
<iSupyBot> Title: Bản tải về TeamViewer miễn phí dành cho Linux (at www.teamviewer.com)
<vubuntor327> cài bản nào dây anh
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> thôi cài win đi mệt quá
<n0bawk> cơm cũng ko cho ăn :))
<vubuntor327> :((
<vubuntor327> ráng giúp em tí đi anh
<vubuntor327> khi nào có dịp
<vubuntor327> em hậu ta
<vubuntor327> @
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> em bấn loạn quá rồi
<vubuntor831> ko co file /usr/sbin/ifconfig
<vubuntor831> zz
<vubuntor327> anh nobawk đâu rồi
<vubuntor327> :(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<vubuntor831> di an com roi
<vubuntor327> 831
<vubuntor327> hỏi ipconfig là j vậy
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor143> disconnect
<vubuntor143> chan that
<vubuntor143> 327
<vubuntor143> 831 day
<vubuntor327> ?
<vubuntor327> ping google.com thá»­
<vubuntor143> minh` cai centos 5.5
<vubuntor143> tren vmware
<vubuntor143> ping google.com
<vubuntor143> ok
<vubuntor143> ok
<vubuntor143> ok
<vubuntor143> ping d
<vubuntor143> nhung ifconfig thi ko dc
<vubuntor143> cat /usr/sbin/ifconfig thi ko co
<vubuntor327> ifconfig thá»­
<vubuntor327> đc ko
<vubuntor327> hoặc man ip
<vubuntor327> man ip
<vubuntor327> đc chưa bạn?
<vubuntor327> anh n0bark ơi, sao bỏ em đi ăn thế này
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> mệt bạn này ghê
<n0bawk> modelsim thì ko dùng modelsim của altera cũng đc
<n0bawk> cái modelsim SE vào
<n0bawk> rồi install cái license vào là đc mà :))
<vubuntor327> chứ ase
<n0bawk> còn thích cài modelsim AE thì cài teamview vào đi rồi tínhs au :))
<vubuntor327> nó có khác j đâu anh
<n0bawk> hỏi hoài
<n0bawk> khác
<vubuntor327> em cài teamview rồi
<n0bawk> khá hẳn chứ ko thì sao mà người ta phaỉ mua Modelsim SE
<n0bawk> cài rồi thì vất cái ID đây
<vubuntor327> 172520157
<vubuntor327> pass 9203
<n0bawk> chậm vãi nhái :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: có thấy gỡ chữ đc dâu mà đòi làm gì đc :3
<n0bawk> vubuntor327: gõ pass vào cái terminal coi
<n0bawk> trời dễ ẹc thế này mà kêu la mấy ngày :))
<vubuntor327> q@
<vubuntor327> cái vấn để ở đây
<vubuntor327> là em ko biết copy sang cũng bị lỗi
<vubuntor327> chưa gặp nên ko thể nghĩ ra đc
<vubuntor327> ôi thiệt là haiz
<n0bawk> cái vấn đề ở đây là dùng NTFS
<n0bawk> chắc chắn đã có bạn chỉ rồi
<n0bawk> dùng NTFS Thì vào /etc/fstab sửa lại
<n0bawk> hoặc là umount ra mount lại bằng lệnh
<n0bawk> khi đó thì chạy thẳng trên NTFS cũng đc
<n0bawk> còn giải nén trênc ái ntfs mặc định nó dùng fuse mất hết persmission nó ko chạy đc là tất nhiên thôi
<vubuntor327> vào /ect/fstab
<n0bawk> cái này chắc chắn có người chỉ bạn rồi nhưng mà bạn ko để ý nên người ta lơ luôn đó :))
<vubuntor327> để em vào thử
<vubuntor327> @@
<vubuntor327> ai chỉ em đâu
<n0bawk> thôi đừng nghịch dại :))
<vubuntor327> chứ h sao em mount đây
<vubuntor327> !@@
<n0bawk> mình chắc chắn luôn đó nhắc đến bạn cái người ta bảo luôn cái thằng cài modelsim trên phân vùng NTFS nên đã đoán đoán cái vấn đề nó thế này rồi
<n0bawk> chứ bình thường cài cái này nó chạy cái rụp có gì đâu mà khó khăn :))
<vubuntor327> @@
<n0bawk> sudo umount /media/DULIEU
<n0bawk> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda? /media/DULIEU
<n0bawk> !fstab
<ubot2> pysdm là chương trình đồ hoạ để chỉnh sửa file /etc/fstab. Cài đặt pysdm trong terminal bằng lệnh: sudo apt-get install pysdm . Chạy chương trình bằng cách vào terminal chạy: pysdm &
<vubuntor327> sudo umount /media/DULIEU
<vubuntor327> command not fount
<n0bawk> hố hố
<n0bawk> đại loại là sửa lại cái /etc/fstab cho mấy cái thư mục kia mount mặc định
<n0bawk> có thế thôi
<vubuntor327> sudo nautilus
<vubuntor327> rồi vào sửa hả anh
<n0bawk> thôi ko hiểu thì đừng nghịch dại
<n0bawk> cứ tạm thời để dó
<n0bawk> h có càn nó làm gì nữa đâu :))
<vubuntor327> ý em
<vubuntor327> bây h
<vubuntor327> em có file verilog để chạy
<vubuntor327> em chạy cái file đó trên ntfs đc ko
<n0bawk> file verilog nó ko tự chạy đc
<n0bawk> nên ko cần
<vubuntor327> ?
<n0bawk> còn file chạy (thuộc tính +x) thì phải trên phân vùng cài ubuntu
<n0bawk> còn mặc định của bạn ko thể nào chmod +x bất kỳ file nào trên phân vùng ntfs đc
<vubuntor327> ok
<vubuntor327> hiểu sơ sơ
<n0bawk> ->ko thể nào chạy đc -> chạy mấy cái cài dadwjt của altera sẽ bị lỗi
<n0bawk> có vậy thôi
<n0bawk> h đến h đi ngủ
<vubuntor327> túm lại chuyển hết qua ext4 là chắc nhất
<vubuntor327> :D
<n0bawk> còn muốn chạy đc thì kéo lên trên đọc lại rồi tự làm :)))
<n0bawk> ext4 thì windows lại ko đọc đc
<n0bawk> thôi bibi
<n0bawk> đi ngảo
<vubuntor327> em có cài win đâu
<vubuntor327> :D
<vubuntor327> chúc anh ngủ ngon
<vubuntor327> nightmare
<vubuntor327> :D
<vubuntor382> các bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor382> sao mình download ubuntu 12.10 về
<vubuntor382> nó bắt mất $ là sao vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor382: bạn đọc kĩ lại coi
<_Tux_> nó bảo donate
<_Tux_> không phải buy
<_Tux_> vubuntor382: chú ý bên tay trái
<_Tux_> có nút bỏ qua donate và download
<vubuntor382> ok
<vubuntor382> mình thấy rồi
<vubuntor382> thanks nha
<vubuntor981> [root@localhost kid]# rpm -qa | grep iptables
<vubuntor981> iptables-1.3.5-5.3.el5_4.1
<vubuntor981> iptables-ipv6-1.3.5-5.3.el5_4.1
<vubuntor981> [root@localhost kid]# service iptables start
<vubuntor981> bash: service: command not found
<vubuntor981> ai cho minh hoi
<vubuntor981> theo nhu 5 cau tren
<vubuntor981> thi iptables cua minh da cai roi
<vubuntor981> sao minh start ko dc
<vubuntor981> test mang
<vubuntor981> zz
<vubuntor981> ai biet ko nao
<__YAC__> bạn đọc lại cái thông báo
<__YAC__> dịch ra cho mình đi ;)
<vubuntor981> cau lenh ko tim thay ak
<vubuntor981> minh lam theo huong dan
<__YAC__> bạn đọc lại xem lệnh nào ko tìm thấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor981: nhìn là biết *làm theo hướng dẫn* rồi... có điều làm theo mà không suy nghĩ... haiz
<vubuntor981> hix
<vubuntor981> ko dc
<vubuntor981> may mo 1 hoi
<vubuntor981> cd /etc/sysconfig
<vubuntor981> roi service iptables start
<vubuntor981> ko dc
<vubuntor981> ai chi voi nao
<vubuntor512> de doi ten /name phai ko nhi?
 * vubuntor541 /nick 
<vubuntor512> */name dungf ko dc ?!@@
<NgoHuy|tu> là /nick
<vubuntor512> d
<hongphuc> mình muốn định dạng lại ext4 có thể dùng ngay cái đĩa cài cũng đc phải ko?
<NgoHuy|tu> ừ
<hongphuc> he he
<hongphuc> mới mượn đc cái ổ cứng di động 1 TB
<hongphuc> h chps
<hongphuc> h chép qua
<hongphuc> chứ để ntfs
<hongphuc> làm phen cài modelsim toát mồ hooi
<hongphuc> @@
<NgoHuy|tu> sao chả có bé anfo xinh xinh và nhờ support nhể :(
<NgoHuy|tu> support zai hoài chán
<NgoHuy|tu> thích mấy câu ngây ngô của gái
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]Æ°
<_Tux_> hongphuc: có em gái/bạn gái/chị gái nào xinh xinh
<_Tux_> post hình lên đây
<_Tux_> không cần phải cám ơn
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> hongphuc: cái ổ 1TB đấ
<_Tux_> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb
<hongphuc> hả
<hongphuc> có em gái
<hongphuc> dễ thương lắm
<hongphuc> xem hình hả
<hongphuc> ;))
<_Tux_> hongphuc: nhiều lời thế
<_Tux_> không có hình thì thôi khỏi bàn
<hongphuc> thích thế
<hongphuc> :))
<hongphuc> để up cái hình lên nhá
<NgoHuy|tu> ok
<NgoHuy|tu> up lên đi bạn
<NgoHuy|tu> :)
<NgoHuy|tu> thêm yh, mail, facebook, số đt càng tốt
<NgoHuy|tu> :3
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|tu: mọa
<_Tux_> chưa xem hình
<_Tux_> thì đừng có hám cái kia
<NgoHuy|tu> :D
<hongphuc> Tux mà kiểu đó
<hongphuc> 1 là có gấu rồi
<hongphuc> 2 là ế suốt đời
<hongphuc> :))
<_Tux_> hongphuc: who're care?
<_Tux_> hongphuc: nhiều lời thế lolz
<NgoHuy|tu> hình đâu hongphuc
<NgoHuy|tu> :-s
<hongphuc> đợi tí đê
<_Tux_> lâu vkl
<hongphuc> đã nói có là sẽ có
<hongphuc> :))
<_Tux_> mà hình xấu là vote ban đấy
<hongphuc> :|
<n2i> =))
<hongphuc> lại vozer nằm vùng hả
<hongphuc> @@
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
<NgoHuy|tu> bị anh _Tux_ ignored vì khoe gái và không có hình
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
 * _Tux_ đợi đến 17h15min
<hongphuc> http://www.mediafire.com/?140qznvq45vextf
<iSupyBot> Title: SDC15436.jpg (at www.mediafire.com)
<hongphuc> thông cảm
<_Tux_> thiếu gì host ảnh
<_Tux_> up lên mf
<_Tux_> lol
<hongphuc> chưa bao h upload hình
<hongphuc> :))
<n2i> =))
<hongphuc> chỉ biết up mỗi trang này với mega
<hongphuc> mà mega thì sụp roài
<hongphuc> :))
<n2i> imgbox.com
<n2i> .info chứ
 * _Tux_ gật gù
<hongphuc> info
<hongphuc> làm j
<hongphuc> cho mấy chú làm loạn
<hongphuc> ko cho em nó học hả
<hongphuc> :))
<_Tux_> hongphuc: quan hệ với em trong ảnh?
<NgoHuy|tu> mấy tuổi rồi anh
<NgoHuy|tu> :-?
<hongphuc> lớp 11
<hongphuc> :))
 * n2i surf bằng IE, chưa xem nổi ảnh :*
<n2i> :(
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|tu: vẫn còn ngọt lắm
<hongphuc> zzzzz
<_Tux_> cháu nó lớp 11
<_Tux_> nhưng phát triển okie hết rầu
<n2i> lol
<NgoHuy|tu> không sao
<_Tux_> v1 nhìn thì cũng chưa khẳng định được gì
<NgoHuy|tu> nhiều khi tự hỏi gái giờ nuôi bằng gì mà phỏng phao xinh thế
<_Tux_> cơ mà da là được rầu
<NgoHuy|tu> thời mình đi học toàn gái xấu
<NgoHuy|tu> :(
<_Tux_> mỗi tội vẫn hơi ngắn
<_Tux_> chắc được 1m50
<hongphuc> http://i.imgbox.com/abkFeofq.jpg
<NgoHuy|tu> hợp viws em
<NgoHuy|tu> 1m45
<hongphuc> zzzz
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
<_Tux_> mắt nhìn điêu điêu
<hongphuc> vãi cho mấy chú
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|tu: chú phải cưới em nào 1m6-1m7
<hongphuc> chém cứ như thật
<NgoHuy|tu> MF có chức năng xem hình mà
<_Tux_> thì con chú mới cao được
<NgoHuy|tu> :D
<_Tux_> hongphuc: đừng gọi người khác là chú
<_Tux_> khi chưa biết thế nào
<_Tux_> không biết thì cứ em với bác
<_Tux_> okie
<NgoHuy|tu> hehe
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|tu: môi em này hun chắc là ngọt
<hongphuc> ok
<hongphuc> @@
<NgoHuy|tu> lấy về nó oánh cho
<n2i> trông ngon nha
<NgoHuy|tu> :D
<_Tux_> cơ mà nhìn cái mắt
<_Tux_> ếu ưa được
<NgoHuy|tu> chưa hôn ai bao giờ
<_Tux_> n2i: nhìn hem giống con nhà lành
<NgoHuy|tu> :(
<NgoHuy|tu> nắm tay cũng không
<_Tux_> có khi nó dắt mũi cả đám thanh niên tr*m như củ khoai rồi cũng nên
<NgoHuy|tu> :(
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
<_Tux_> thôi close
<n2i> =))
<NgoHuy|tu> ôi anh _Tux_
<_Tux_> hết cái bình luận rồi
<n2i> có ảnh nữa không? nửa nữa ở đâu? :3
<NgoHuy|tu> khéo hongphuc bị em nó dắt rồi
<NgoHuy|tu> :D
<_Tux_> hongphuc: thêm ảnh đi
<_Tux_> post ảnh gái
<_Tux_> mà post không đủ độ
<_Tux_> tội nặng gấp đôi không post
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
<_Tux_> n2i: NgoHuy|tu mình phân tích chuẩn chưa?
<_Tux_> n2i: NgoHuy|tu mới lớp 11
<NgoHuy|tu> dạ em không ý kiến
<_Tux_> mà con mắt đã thế kia
<_Tux_> thì không chừng 3-4 năm nữa
<_Tux_> các anh vác trym mà chạy theo nó có khi
<n2i> =))
<NgoHuy|tu> :D
<n2i> môi thế...
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
<n2i> BJ chắc ghê :P
<_Tux_> n2i: trông tướng em này
<NgoHuy|tu> BJ???
<_Tux_> có nghề đấy
<NgoHuy|tu> :-s
<NgoHuy|tu> em chả thấy gì
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|tu: còn non và xanh lắm
<_Tux_> =))
<NgoHuy|tu> còn non quá
<NgoHuy|tu> :(
<_Tux_> n2i: bảo hongphuc giới thiệu cho
<_Tux_> ở ĐN cả mà
<_Tux_> dễ hành động
<NgoHuy|tu> }learn NgoHuy as còn non và xanh lắm
<iSupyBot> NgoHuy|tu: The operation succeeded.
<_Tux_> chớ mình với NgoHuy|tu mỗi người ở một đầu
<hongphuc> :))
<hongphuc> hình em thì mình còn nhiều
<hongphuc> mà thôi
<hongphuc> pót cái là đủ ròi
<NgoHuy|tu> quan hệ với em đó là gì thế hongphuc
<NgoHuy|tu> :D
<NgoHuy|tu> anh em họ ahngf hay ???
<n2i> post nửa chừng, vote ban =))
<_Tux_> vote ban
<hongphuc> em của bạn mình
<_Tux_> 2 phiếu rồi
<NgoHuy|tu> vote ban
<_Tux_> hongphuc: em thằng bạn à
<hongphuc> :))
<_Tux_> thôi xong cmnr
<_Tux_> ếu ai có Ops
<_Tux_> vote bằng thừa
<hongphuc> bạn gái
<_Tux_> =)
<hongphuc> zzz
<NgoHuy|tu> gọi anh Crab cho anh lên ops mặc định đi anh
<NgoHuy|tu> :3
<NgoHuy|tu> em của bạn gái
<_Tux_> hongphuc: thế thì xúc cả chị lẫn em thôi
<NgoHuy|tu> nghe như cưa nhầm chị hai được nhầm em gái nhỉ
<NgoHuy|tu> :D
<_Tux_> thường thì cô em gái sẽ xinh hơn cô chị
<_Tux_> cơ mà tuổi sát nhau
<_Tux_> thì cái xác xuất này ít hơn
<hongphuc> à
<hongphuc> mà cái tgruyeenj đó
<_Tux_> thường là ăn cả đôi
<hongphuc> đọc đc nửa truyện
<hongphuc> rồi chờ chap lâu quá
<hongphuc> bỏ lâu rồi
<hongphuc> ko biết tình hinh thé nào rồi, nghe nói dài quá đi
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> Tux đã có j chưa mà phán ghê thế ;))
<hongphuc> http://imgbox.com/g/FlQGfCdzhO
<iSupyBot> Title: imgbox - fast, simple image host (at imgbox.com)
<hongphuc> em là em kết em này nè
<hongphuc> có điều :((
<NgoHuy|tu> ??
<NgoHuy|tu> bị thằng nào hốt rồi ah
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
<_Tux_> hongphuc: quan trọng là đúng hay không
<_Tux_> hô hô
<hongphuc> hả
<_Tux_> cần gì phải có gì chưa
<hongphuc> xem hình chưa
<hongphuc> @@
<n2i> đã xem
<hongphuc> ko biết ai hết hả?
<hongphuc> @@
<_Tux_> hongphuc: hình kia hả
<_Tux_> có thằng cu
<_Tux_> chui vào nhà vệ sinh nữ
<_Tux_> chụp hình cho 2 em gái
<_Tux_> :))
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
<n2i> lol
<n2i> rồi?
<hongphuc> rồi
<_Tux_> n2i: ai mà biết được
<hongphuc> Tux Æ¡i
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> 3some
<n2i> =))
<hongphuc> về kiểm tra giới tính lại đi
<n2i> dafuq
<n2i> =))
<hongphuc> khi xem hình
<hongphuc> họ chú ý cái j
<_Tux_> hongphuc: loại này
<_Tux_> thiếu ếu gì
<hongphuc> bác lại để ý cái thằng đằng sau ấy nhỉ
<hongphuc> :))
<_Tux_> chả có gì đặc sắc ở mấy em này
<_Tux_> vì ảnh này không phải ảnh gốc
<hongphuc> @@
<NgoHuy|tu> @@
<_Tux_> + loại này kiếm trên internet thiếu gì đâu
<hongphuc> thì có nói j đâu
<hongphuc> đó là IU
<_Tux_> cái lạ là những chi tiết không ai để ý kìa
<hongphuc> zzzz
<_Tux_> hô hô
<NgoHuy|tu> kẹp dép vào nách đi theo học anh Tux về gái
<hongphuc> chứ có ai láo j đâu
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|tu: vô tumblr của anh mà xem
<_Tux_> xem nhiều thể loại này chán dần ngay ấy mà
<_Tux_> =]]
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
 * _Tux_ dạo này hay xem nude art
<NgoHuy|tu> tha em cho em tu ah
<n2i> =))
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|tu: tu hú
<NgoHuy|tu> còn khoe nữa anh
<NgoHuy|tu> @@~
<_Tux_> nude art
<_Tux_> xem hay mà
<_Tux_> không phải p0rn nhá
<NgoHuy|tu> :-s
<hongphuc> zzz
<hongphuc> nghệ thuật quá
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|tu: đầu óc đen tối lắm
<NgoHuy|tu> tha em em tu gái
<NgoHuy|tu> =]]
<hongphuc> :))
<NgoHuy|tu> :">
<hongphuc> Tux ơi, cái lệnh hồi nãy đưa là format luôn đó hả
<_Tux_> hongphuc: ờ
<_Tux_> =)
<hongphuc> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb
<hongphuc> cái này là nó format ổ nào đó
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> mình chỉ có 1 ổ duy nhất thôi
<NgoHuy|tu> sao bảo format cái 1T
<NgoHuy|tu> :|
<hongphuc> dau có
<hongphuc> mượn cái ổ 1 TB về chuyển hết dữ liệu qua
<hongphuc> @@
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> bỏ mịa
<_Tux_> thế format cái 1TB rồi cũng nên
<hongphuc> chứ cái ổ trong lap chỉ có 160gb thôi
<hongphuc> chÆ°a
<_Tux_> hongphuc: good
<hongphuc> nãy h đang chuyển dữ liệu qua
<_Tux_> chắc rút HDD kia ra rồi à
<hongphuc> sax
<hongphuc> k
<_Tux_> chưa rút
<_Tux_> thì đi data rồi còn giề
<hongphuc> sudo lshw -C disk
<hongphuc> xài lệnh đó
<hongphuc> thì Tux chỉ sao lạ thế
<hongphuc> làm vậy chẳng kahcs nào mình format ổ tb
<_Tux_> hongphuc: thấy bảo chuyển sang ext4 còn gì :D
<hongphuc> chuyển
<hongphuc> nhưng chuyển cái ổ 160 gb
<hongphuc> cắt làm 3 ổ
<hongphuc> 1 ổ đã ở ext4 rồi
<hongphuc> bây h còn 2 ổ kia
<hongphuc> cho nó sang nốt
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> xém nữa lên đường
<_Tux_> hongphuc: 1 boot, 1 root 1 home
<_Tux_> ?
<hongphuc> 1 ổ ext4 cài ubuntu, 2 ổ còn lại dạng ntfs
<_Tux_> nghe xong buồn
<hongphuc> h muốn chuyển qua luôn ext4
 * _Tux_ đi ra
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> là sao?
<hongphuc> mình gây ra tội lỗi j đâu nhỏ
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> Tux đẹp zai đâu rồi
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> có lệnh nào trong linux để chuyển luôn hay mình phải bỉ đĩa cào
<hongphuc> @@
<_Tux_> hongphuc: mkfs.ext4 đó
<NgoHuy|tu> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdax
<NgoHuy|tu> thôi cài lại hết đi 160G toàn ext4 thôi :D
<hongphuc> ẹc
<hongphuc> 1 ổ đang cài ubuntu rồi
<hongphuc> h cài lại
<hongphuc> cài luôn ubuntu lại
<_Tux_> hongphuc: đừng nghe NgoHuy|tu xui dại
<_Tux_> format 1 cái thành home
<hongphuc> mà cái ubuntu cài thì ko sao
<hongphuc> sợ nhât mấy cái soft altera
<hongphuc> @@
<_Tux_> hongphuc: tốt nhất gộp 2 cái ntfs thành 1 cái ext4
<_Tux_> thành home
<_Tux_> :x
<_Tux_> còn thì sao không nghe thấy swap ta?
<hongphuc> swap lúc cài ubuntu
<hongphuc> đã cắt ra 4gb cho nó ròi
<hongphuc> http://xahoithongtin.com.vn/20121018041833656p0c252/8-lenh-chet-nguoi-khong-bao-gio-chay-tren-linux.htm
<hongphuc> :))
<iSupyBot> Title: 8 lệnh chết người không bao giờ chạy trên Linux - Xã hội thông tin (at xahoithongtin.com.vn)
 * _Tux_ chạy hết rồi
<hongphuc> chuột bạch ;))
<_Tux_> hongphuc: thông tin hơi nhạt
<hongphuc> search google cái lệnh  mkfs ext4 nó ra vậy vào đọc áy mà :D
<_Tux_> hongphuc: chạy thoải mái đê
<_Tux_> ếu sao đâu
<_Tux_> đừng sudo là được
<_Tux_> sudo rm -rf / còn không chạy cơ
<_Tux_> hố hố
 * n2i chÆ°a thá»­ :3
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> thôi
<hongphuc> còn gà công nghiệp lắm
<_Tux_> n2i: man thá»­ xem
<hongphuc> ko dám thử
<hongphuc> Tux Æ¡i
<_Tux_> --preserve-root
<hongphuc> cái lệnh mkfs.ext4
<_Tux_> cái này mặc định
<hongphuc> làm sao mình biết đc cái đường dẫn tên ổ nhỉ
<_Tux_> hongphuc: fdisk -l
<_Tux_> sudo fdisk -l
<hongphuc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309269/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hongphuc> cái f đó là cái ổ j thế
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> &&&&&/dev/sda3       178642861   312576704    66966922    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<_Tux_> hongphuc: chúa mới biết
<hongphuc> mà sao sda3 với sda5 nó giống nhau
<hongphuc> @@
<_Tux_> hongphuc: sda3 là cái extended partiton mà
<_Tux_> !bg | hongphuc
<ubot2> hongphuc: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<hongphuc> giải thích rõ tí đc ko Tuxx
<_Tux_> hongphuc: đọc đi đã
<_Tux_> hỏi sau
<hongphuc> đọc phần nào đây tux
<hongphuc> @@
<_Tux_> hongphuc: cứ đọc đi
<_Tux_> thấy cái nào đọc rồi, hiểu rồi thì thôi
<n2i> sao mirror cho ubuntu của fpt chưa có?
<hongphuc> Tux Æ¡i
<hongphuc> vậy là cái sda3 được cắt ra thành cái sda5
<_Tux_> n2i: hỏi Cooly á
<n0bawk> :3
<n0bawk> format làm chi cho khổ
<n0bawk> :))
<hongphuc> hi anh n0bawk đẹp trai
<n0bawk> !fstab
<ubot2> pysdm là chương trình đồ hoạ để chỉnh sửa file /etc/fstab. Cài đặt pysdm trong terminal bằng lệnh: sudo apt-get install pysdm . Chạy chương trình bằng cách vào terminal chạy: pysdm &
<hongphuc> :D
<hongphuc> em trằn trọc suy nghĩ cả đêm
<hongphuc> quyết định chia tay em win 8
<hongphuc> :D
<hongphuc> h phải format luôn
<hongphuc> cho khỏe
<hongphuc> :D
<hongphuc> @Tux, phải vậy ko
<_Tux_> hongphuc: hem phải
<_Tux_> cơ chế MBR nó thế
<hongphuc> túm lại, là bây h format sda2 với sda5 đúng ko?
<hongphuc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309269/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * _Tux_ bò vào xó
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> @tux ,đọc hết roài
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> T.T
<hongphuc> sao là sao
<hongphuc> đi đâu hết rồi
<hongphuc> Tux giải thích cái đi
<hongphuc> I'm a linux noob
<hongphuc> T.T
<n0bawk> thôi noob thì tự google + đọc đi :P
<_Tux_> .g wiki MBR
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<iSupyBot> Title: Master boot record - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<_Tux_> đọc đê
<_Tux_> không hiểu thì tôi
<_Tux_> thôi*
<_Tux_> =]]
 * _papasmurf_ chả biết mbr là cái gì vẫn xài đc linux này
<hongphuc> http://forums.opensuse.org/install-boot-login/396823-question-how-mount-w95-extd-lba-partition.html
<hongphuc> đọc cái này
<hongphuc> hiểu chức năng của cái extended đó rồi
<hongphuc> nhưng ko hiểu mbr mấy bạn nói là j cả
<hongphuc> ờ thì mình là noob mà
<n2i> vay tìm hiểu về MBR trước đi
<n2i> vội gì phải ko nào
<hongphuc> ừ thì càn thiêts nói mình tìm hiểu mbr
<hongphuc> đằng này úp úp mở mở
<hongphuc> mình có biết làm cái j đâu nào
<NgoHuy|tu> mbr sẽ chết sau khi UEFI phổ biến
<NgoHuy|tu> :D
<NgoHuy|tu> tìm hiểu thêm UEFI đi bạn
<NgoHuy|tu> :)
<n2i> có lẽ còn mỏi mòn :3
<NgoHuy|tu> choáng quá ngất rồi
<NgoHuy|tu> :D
<_Tux_> đưa cái link về MBR
<_Tux_> không tìm hiểu về MBR thì về cái khỉ mốc gì
<_Tux_> lol
 * _Tux_ đi dọn dẹp kéo amzing spider man
<NgoHuy|tu> mạng chậm bị time out hoài
<NgoHuy|tu> :(
<NgoHuy|tu> hay ping anh em thông cảm
<NgoHuy|tu> :(
<NgoHuy|tu> }ping
<hongphuc> sau khi dung lenh mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2
<hongphuc> vào thử mục /ect
<hongphuc> ko thấy file fstab đâu cả
<hongphuc> chỉ thâys foder fstab.b là sao nhỉ?
<Stanley00> mkfs với /etc/fstab có liên quan gì nhỉ?
<hongphuc> tại chạy xong lệnh mkfs
<hongphuc> cái phân vùng đc format
<hongphuc> nó đc dưới quyền root
<hongphuc> ko biết làm sao đẻ thành user cả
<hongphuc> tại mình lấy ổ đó làm ổ chứa dữ liệu
<_Tux_> hongphuc: chown và chgrp
<hongphuc> làm sao để đặt tên phân vùng đó được nhỉ
<hongphuc> bây h nó có tên 60GB filesystem
<Stanley00> tạo label ấy
<_Tux_> mkfs.ext4 có options -L để tạo Label
<_Tux_> giờ thì dùng tune2fs để label thôi
<luffy> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdaX -L ten_phan_vung :3
<_Tux_> make fs rồi
<_Tux_> tội gì make lại :D
<luffy> j/k nhá
<luffy> mất công mất hết dữ liệu lại khóc :3
<hongphuc> chưa chuyển dữ liệu vào đc
<hongphuc> nó vẫn phân quyển root
<hongphuc> h mình đặt cái label đã
<hongphuc> rồi mới đặt ủe
<hongphuc> user
<luffy> 60GB đó mount cái gì trong dó
<hongphuc> 60gb là ổ trống hoàng toàn
<hongphuc> lúc trước nó là ổ ntfs
<hongphuc> mới mkfs lúc nãy
<hongphuc> h nó ra thế đó
<hongphuc> @@
<luffy> đừng nói là / nhé :-)
<hongphuc> đâu có
<hongphuc> chia ra thành 1 ổ riêng luôn á
<hongphuc> h mình có 2 ổ ntfs
<hongphuc> muốn chuyển hết sang ext4
<hongphuc> mới dùng lênh mkfs để chuyển thử 1 ổ
<hongphuc> thì nó ra
<hongphuc> 60GB filesystem đó
<luffy> thì đó dùng tune2fs như Tux nói đó
<luffy> mình thì chưa xài cái này nên ko biết
<luffy> make fs lại cũng đc
<hongphuc> ddeer mình thử lệnh tune2fs
<luffy> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdaX -L label
<luffy> option -L để gán label đó
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> vì mỗi cái label mà make lại fs
<luffy> có xài cái tune2fs bao giờ đâu :|
<hongphuc> mà sao
<hongphuc> format đặt label xong rồi
<hongphuc> mỗi ổ có cái foder lostfound
<hongphuc> nói chung mất đến 3gb2
<luffy> chớ muốn có cái gì trong đó :|
<hongphuc> ý tui
<hongphuc> là mất 3gb2
<hongphuc> T.T
<hongphuc> used 3gb2
<_Tux_> hongphuc: keo kiệt vãi
<hongphuc> @@
<_Tux_> mkfs.ext4 -r 0
<_Tux_> hoặc -m 0
<_Tux_> thì nó không mất nữa
<_Tux_> và
<_Tux_> lại makefs lại
<_Tux_> lolz
<_Tux_> luffy: vui hem ;)
<_Tux_> hongphuc: dùng tune2fs cũng giảm cái đó về 0 được
<luffy> ;;)
<_Tux_> không dùng 5% nữa
<luffy> còn 1 partition chưa mkfs nữa
<hongphuc> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda5 -r 0  -L HOCTAP
<hongphuc> vậy hả
<hongphuc> dùng lệnh như thế hả
<hongphuc> vì bây h 2 ổ trống hết rồi
<hongphuc> nên có format mấy lần nữa cũng ko sợ
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda5 -r 0  -L HOCTAP
<hongphuc> sao khi dùng
<hongphuc> nó vẫn có 3.4gb used là sao
<_Tux_> hongphuc: RFTM
<hongphuc> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda5 -m 0  -L HOCTAP
<hongphuc> sao khi dùng lệnh đó
<hongphuc> chỉ còn có 168mb used
<hongphuc> he he
<_Tux_> ghét cái LABEL vãi
<hongphuc> @@
<_Tux_> cái tên là HOCTAP
<luffy> ổ HOCTAP nên để 5 GB thôi
<_Tux_> mà toàn chứa p0rN
<_Tux_> =)
<hongphuc> mà -m
<hongphuc> có nguy hiểm j ko nhỉ
<hongphuc> nói để đèe phòng trước
<_Tux_> ftfm
<_Tux_> rftm
<_Tux_> !sq
<ubot2> Tham khảo cách đặt câu hỏi thông minh tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3359
<iSupyBot> Title: Đặt một câu hỏi thông minh như thế nào ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> hongphuc: đọc đê
<_Tux_> hỏi hơi nhiều rồi đấy
<_Tux_> mà lười đọc
<_Tux_> hongphuc: gần nhất là hãy
<_Tux_> man tune2fs
<hongphuc> read the fuking manual
<_Tux_> và man mkfs
<hongphuc> hèn j search google lệnh rtfm nó ko có
<hongphuc> :))
<hongphuc> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/other-forums/looking-something-other-than-support/454461-ext3-ext4-reserved-blocks.html
<hongphuc> reseverd blocked pểcntage
<hongphuc> mình đọc ở đây
<hongphuc> mình cũng phân vân 5% của 60gb
<hongphuc> là 3gb
<hongphuc> dành cho root
<hongphuc> trong trường hợp ổ đầy
<hongphuc> root có thể xử lí đc
<hongphuc> nhưng mất 3gb thì tiếc quá
<hongphuc> @@
<Stanley00> cái 5% đó có tác dụng gì nhỉ?
<hongphuc> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/other-forums/looking-something-other-than-support/454461-ext3-ext4-reserved-blocks.html
<hongphuc> @stanley00 đọc cái đó đi
<hongphuc> trong đó mọi người có giair thích rõ
<Stanley00> hongphuc: và ban vẫn không muốn dùng nó à?
<hongphuc> mình nghĩ
<hongphuc> mình chủ động luôn để ổ trống 2 đến 3gb
<hongphuc> cũng giống như chừa ra 3gb cho root làm viêc
<hongphuc> T.T
<Stanley00> thế thì khác gì nhau đâu... :-ss
<hongphuc> thôi để 3gb cho root đi :adore:
<hongphuc> chứ lỡ nó full ổ mình sao phát hiện đc :pudency
<hongphuc> hôm ni bão vào
<hongphuc> @@
<CoconutCrab> yup
<CoconutCrab> chả lo full đâu cứ dùng đi
<hongphuc> @côcnut
<CoconutCrab> mà không thích 5% dùng tune2fs sang 1% cũng được
<hongphuc> full rồi mới chết
<con_ga> Hi, all
<con_ga> good evening
<con_ga> làm thế nào để tạo ra tiếng kêu trong irc hở các bẹn'\
 * CoconutCrab peek
<con_ga> làm seo mà tạo ra đượccái đường gạch ngang như trên này nhỉ???
<n2i> cái đó là việc của irc client
<con_ga>  /sound wavname.wav
<_Tux_> làm sao để làm sao là làm sao
<hongphuc> dùng lệnh sl -ai có cái tàu lửa chạy qua vui ghê
<hongphuc> :))
<con_ga> sl -ai
<n2i> đó là một app bt mà
<vubuntor139> he he
<con_ga> xin lỗi các bẹn nhé, mình sờ pam , đừng đuổi ra nhé
<vubuntor139> thì lâu lâu bấm phát nhìn nó chạy vui mắt
<con_ga> ngày mai offline Ubuntu 12.10 dự định có trò j vui hem?
<con_ga> @ hong phuc, Làm cái tàu lửa chạy qua thế nào vậy?
<con_ga> sl -ai
<con_ga> Sao gõ mà ko ra cái gì cả
<Stanley00> dự là "sl: command not found" =))
<vubuntor139> install cái gói đó đã
<vubuntor139> :|
<hongphuc> đọc mấy cái bài trong diễn đàn, có vẻ Tux rất rất chi là bất mãn với MS :))
<Stanley00> hongphuc: ví dụ như...?
<hongphuc> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=10510&start=20
<iSupyBot> Title: OFFICE 2007 trên Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<hongphuc> hi hi
<hongphuc> túm lại chỉ có câu cài win đi
<hongphuc> :))
<NgoHuy|silent> <- sắp như anh Tux
<hongphuc> nhiều người chuyển từ windows qua
<hongphuc> nên suy nghĩ của họ tư duy vẫn còn theo kiểu windows
<hongphuc> để từ từ họ sửa
<hongphuc> chưa chi đã quất học câu cài lại win đi
<hongphuc> nản cho cái bác Tux
<hongphuc> :))
 * CoconutCrab thò đầu ra
<heroandtn3> những lệnh nào trong linux thường được dùng để phát hiện trojan các bác nhỉ
<heroandtn3> em nghĩ có thể là ps, top và netstat
<CoconutCrab> mkfs.ext4
<CoconutCrab> dd
<CoconutCrab> python
<heroandtn3> CoconutCrab: ko hiểu í bác @@
<CoconutCrab> nothing
<hongphuc> anh nobawk Æ¡i
<hongphuc> em hỏi tí
<hongphuc> em làm cái launcher cho cái modelsim
<hongphuc> nhưng ko tìm ra cái icon modelsim @@
<hongphuc> conf cái file run là cái file vsim trong foder linux đúng ko anh
<hongphuc> Anh nobawk
<n0bawk> làm launcher làm gì :))
<n0bawk> là cái file vsim trong thư mục linuxaloem
<hongphuc> trong thư mục linux thôi chứ anh
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> em tim trong linuxaloem ko có cái vsim nào cả
<n0bawk> hò hò
<n0bawk> k thì nó là link gì đó loạn xị lên :))
<hongphuc> ko
<n0bawk> tóm lại là chạy cái vsim xong thư mục linuxaloem là đc
<hongphuc> em mở đc rồi
<n0bawk> cũng chẳng xài launcher làm gì :))
<hongphuc> nhưng em muốn làm cái launcher cho nó
<hongphuc> em làm cho quartus đc rồi
<n0bawk> for nothing :))
<hongphuc> sao nothing
<hongphuc> em làm launcher
<hongphuc> mở nó nhanh hơn
<hongphuc> chứ ko em phải mở terminal
<hongphuc> dẫn đến linux
<hongphuc> rồi chạy file vsim
<hongphuc> nó lâu
<hongphuc> @@
<n0bawk> mình chỉ nói như thế này thôi
<n0bawk> sau này bạn đi làm việc cho công nghiệp
<NgoHuy|thattha> hóng
<NgoHuy|thattha> tiếp thu
<n0bawk> mỗi lần bạn chạy modelsim GUI nó sẽ chiếm 1 license
<NgoHuy|thattha> :3
<n0bawk> trong khi biên dịch thì ko cần license
<n0bawk> chỉ khi nào làm mô phỏng hay abc-xyz gì đó mới cần license :)0
<n0bawk> thậm thí mô phỏng cũng chẳng càn phải bật cái GUI lên làm gì
<hongphuc> em idiot quá
<hongphuc> :D
<hongphuc> ko hiểu lắm
<hongphuc> nhưng chắc thôi
<hongphuc> mở thủ công cũng đc
<hongphuc> :D
<n0bawk> -> mở terminal lên, chạy lệnh biên dịch, simulation, mở modelsim ra view cái kết quả simulation
<n0bawk> scripting v.v... thoải mái :3
<hongphuc> chưa đạt đến trình độ đó
<hongphuc> @@
<n0bawk> thêm nữa, khi remote, chưa chắc có GUI cho mà chạy -> lúc đó tha hồ mà vsim :))
<n0bawk> hongphuc: tóm lại là dùng cái này (modelsim hoặc thậm chí quartus) ko cần GUI làm gì
<n0bawk> quartus hoàn toàn có thể scripting trên tcl của quartus để chạy mà ko cần bật GUI lên :3
<n0bawk> modelsim thì bật gui lên cũng đc
<n0bawk> nhưng mà lúc nào cần mô phỏng thôi
<n0bawk> còn đằng nào bật gui lên thì mình cũng phải dùng cái command shell của nó :))
<n0bawk> gần như mình chẳng bao h xài mấy cái menu -> ko cần gui làm gì cho phức tạp :))
<n0bawk> lúc nào thích chạy simulation thì call vsim GUI ra cũng đc :3
<hongphuc> :D
<hongphuc> chắc tập xài lần cái getdit + terminal cho roài
<n0bawk> muốn sau này kiếm cơm với nó thì chịu khó dùng editor (như emacs hay vim/gvim)
<hongphuc> thanks for sharing useful experiences
<hongphuc> :D
<n0bawk> vì 2 cái này edit code verilog hay VHDL rất khoẻ
<n0bawk> compile thì viết makefile (hoặc gen makefile)
<n0bawk> simulation thì call vsim hoặc dùng makefile + tcl script
<n0bawk> quartus thì dùng gui cũng đc
<n0bawk> nhưng mà nếu biết viết script thì sẽ tiện hơn nhiều
<hongphuc> em cài emac rồi
<hongphuc> mà ko biết xài
<hongphuc> còn cái dụ compile vietes makefile
<hongphuc> em ko hiểu lắm
<n0bawk> ờ, ko hiểu thì tự tìm hiểu đi :))
<hongphuc> makefile + tcl script em hoàn toanf mù tịt
<hongphuc> mấy cái đó để từ từ em tìm hiểu
<hongphuc> :D
<n0bawk> modelsim hay quartus help rất ngon tự vào mà đọc đi
<n0bawk> việc dùng editor nào thì tuỳ mỗi người, nhưng viết code nhiều thì dùng vim/emacs sẽ tiện hơn nhiều gedit
<n0bawk> nhưng muốn dùng vim/emacs thì phải đầu tư thời gian học cũng dài dài mới thấy nó nhanh đc >:3
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> hôm bữa cài xong cái emacs
<hongphuc> run nó xong ngồi nhìn nó một lúc rồi tắt đi
<hongphuc> :D
<n0bawk> vim/emacs cũng có cái lợi luôn là ko cần GUI -> dùng remote server khoẻ :))
<NgoHuy|thattha> nano sao anh
<NgoHuy|thattha> :D
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|thattha: nano nó cũng giống như gedit nhưng mà cho console thôi :P
<NgoHuy|thattha> :P
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|thattha: Vi/Vim có lợi thế là chỗ nào cũng có
<NgoHuy|thattha> bậy nha anh
<NgoHuy|thattha> có vi thôi
<NgoHuy|thattha> :D
<NgoHuy|thattha> mà cái vi lâu lâu nó điên
<hongphuc> đọc cái help của emac thấy nản quá
<hongphuc> @@
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|thattha: thì mình gạch chém đó :))
<NgoHuy|thattha> nhấn i mà nó báo not found
<NgoHuy|thattha> :(
<__YAC__> emacs với vim ko phải thứ ăn ngay đc :))
<__YAC__> thường nên cài vim hơn, cái vi hạn chế lắm
<__YAC__> mà vim cũng nhẹ mà
<NgoHuy|thattha> emacs với vim phải chơi từ từ
<NgoHuy|thattha> :D
<n0bawk> __YAC__: nhưng mà nó có sẵn
<NgoHuy|thattha> nhưng àm vim phải cài hem có sẵn :D
<n0bawk> dùng solaris nhiều lúc tức nổ mắt vì cái vi mặc định
<n0bawk> nhưng ít nhất là edit ngon lành cành đào :))
<__YAC__> cài thêm 1 ít có sau đâu
<NgoHuy|thattha> em dùng centos cũng thế
<n0bawk> đúng là đồ cổ :))
<NgoHuy|thattha> :(
<__YAC__> solaris thì em ko rõ :P
<NgoHuy|thattha> nhấ i lúc được lúc không
<NgoHuy|thattha> >><
<NgoHuy|thattha> >.<
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|thattha: centos mà gì phải khổ :))
<NgoHuy|thattha> quen kiểu của vim
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|thattha: he he
<NgoHuy|thattha> muốn đọc không muốn bám auwr bậy
<NgoHuy|thattha> :D
<NgoHuy|thattha> bấm sửa
<n0bawk> phải luyện cái khổ rồi hãy dùng cái suớng chứ
<NgoHuy|thattha> nhảy line nhanh
<hongphuc> zzz
<NgoHuy|thattha> :D
<hongphuc> thôi luyện cái emac cho roài
<hongphuc> hũ cơm
<hongphuc> :D
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|thattha: thấy vẫn thế à :D
<n0bawk> hongphuc: viết verilog hả?
<hongphuc> dạ
<NgoHuy|thattha> em thì lúc bấm i nó báo not found
<hongphuc> em viết verilog
<hongphuc> :D
<NgoHuy|thattha> tức lộn cổ
<NgoHuy|thattha> thế là
<NgoHuy|thattha> quit ra
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|thattha: hay thế
<NgoHuy|thattha> lại nano mà nano thì không có nhảy line
<NgoHuy|thattha> ngồi bấm phìm chạy xuống nhìn lòi mắt
<NgoHuy|thattha> >.<
<NgoHuy|thattha> anh chưa bao giờ bị ah
<NgoHuy|thattha> O.o
<n0bawk> chÆ°a :D
<hongphuc> à
<hongphuc> khi tạo project trong modelsim hoặc quartus
<hongphuc> nó mặc định là opt/altera/modelsim_ase/linux
<hongphuc> mà trong này mặc đinh là ko đc phép
<n0bawk> dùng command cần gì tạo project :)))
<NgoHuy|thattha> i:pattern not found
<NgoHuy|thattha> chính xác là thế anfy anh ah
<NgoHuy|thattha> >.<
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|thattha: hay là nhầm sang mode khác rồi :P
<NgoHuy|thattha> còn nữa anh
<NgoHuy|thattha> chết tiệt là nhấn i nó
<NgoHuy|thattha> hiện chữ i trên line luôn
<NgoHuy|thattha> mà xóa không được
<n0bawk> hongphuc: hay vì tạo launcher thì nên export cái đó vào path
<NgoHuy|thattha> vào chỉ đọc kéo dòng
<NgoHuy|thattha> và làm mỗi thao tác là quit
<NgoHuy|thattha> :|
<n0bawk> export PATH=$PATH:/opt/altera12/modelsim_ase/linuxaloem
<hongphuc> em có tạo launcher j nữa đâu
<NgoHuy|thattha> nhấn ctrl+c nó điên luôn
<hongphuc> @@
<NgoHuy|thattha> :D
<n0bawk> điều vào bashrc để dùng command của modelsim thoải mái trong terminal
<n0bawk> cd vào 1 thư mục nào đó là dùng đc
<NgoHuy|thattha> i: No such command from open/visual
<NgoHuy|thattha> >.<
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|thattha: thế có khi đang ở visual mode mà ấn i
<NgoHuy|thattha> em ở terminal em mà
<NgoHuy|thattha> :-s
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|thattha: có chắc là đang ở normal mode ko thế
<hongphuc> @@
<NgoHuy|thattha> normal mode
<hongphuc> loạn cả lên
<NgoHuy|thattha> em không hiểu anh ah
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|thattha: ko mode của vi cơ
<NgoHuy|thattha> :-s
<NgoHuy|thattha> ???
<n0bawk> hongphuc: he he
<hongphuc> PATH=$PATH:/opt/altera12/modelsim_ase/linuxaloem
<hongphuc> PATH=$PATH:/opt/altera12/modelsim_ase/linuxaloem
<hongphuc> em ko hiểu
<hongphuc> anh nói rõ đc ko?
<hongphuc> dùng lệnh nào
<NgoHuy|thattha> em vi tên_file thôi àm anh
<hongphuc> mà export là sao?
<NgoHuy|thattha> :D
<NgoHuy|thattha> không hieeruc ái mode đó
<NgoHuy|thattha> bên vim hem có
<NgoHuy|thattha> +_+
<NgoHuy|thattha> export là cho cái biến môi trường có hiệu lwucj trên toàn ámy
<hongphuc> có nghĩa là mình cho phép modelsim truy cập vào đường dẫn /opt .... đó hả amh
<NgoHuy|thattha> cho nó tìm cái biến môi trường đó mặc định giá trị đó
<hongphuc> gà quá
<hongphuc> ko hiểu j cả
<hongphuc> search gg cái j để tìm hiểu thêm cề cái này nhỉ?
<n0bawk> để gõ vsim mọi lúc mọi nơi nó vẫn biết vsim ở đâu mà tìm :))
<hongphuc> @@
<n0bawk> !abs
<ubot2> Factoid 'abs' not found
<n0bawk> .g beginner bash programming guide
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Bash Guide for Beginners (at tldp.org)
<NgoHuy|thattha> trang này ngon
<hongphuc> làm sao để /opt/altera12/modelsim_ase/linux
<NgoHuy|thattha> em học bash trên đó ra
<NgoHuy|thattha> XD
<hongphuc> trở thành direction của modesil chạy project
<hongphuc> trong khi ubutnu lại ko cho phép
<n0bawk> hongphuc: chọn folder khác
<n0bawk> có gì đâu mà phải xoắn
<n0bawk> mà cũng ko cần tạo project làm gì :))
<n0bawk> (lâu lắm rồi mình ko tạo project, cũng ko hướng dẫn ai tạo project bao h)
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> mà ví dụ
<hongphuc> mình muốn đường dẫn đó có hiệu lực
<n0bawk> cd /opt/altera12/modelsim_ase/linux
<n0bawk> vsim
<hongphuc> đc cho phép thì vẫn có cách đúng ko nh
<n0bawk> thì nó lại chả ra cái folder mặc định là folder này :))
<n0bawk> thôi tự tìm hiểu nốt đi
<n0bawk> đi ngảo
<hongphuc> go night anh
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> have a nightmare
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> alo
<hongphuc> còn ai đó ko
<hongphuc> cho hỏi xí nữa đi
<hongphuc> alo
<hoami> ola
<hoami> ngủ hết rồi ak
<hoami> @@
<NgoHuy|thattha> đổi tên gái mà không pahri gái là ban đấy
<NgoHuy|thattha> =]]
<hoami> :))
<IU> alo
<IU> có anh đẹp trai nào còn thức ko
<IU> chat em nào nòa
<IU> :D
<IU> >3
<IU> _papasmurf has joined the game
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-28
<vubuntor404> chao moi nguio
<vubuntor404> minh dang hoc squid
<vubuntor404> cho minh hoi 1 ti
<vubuntor404> minh sua file cau hinh tai /etc/squid/squid.conf
<vubuntor404> da sua hostname
<vubuntor404> visible_hostname khtn
<vubuntor404> nhung khi ra ngoai terminal
<vubuntor404> dung lenh hostname
<vubuntor404> thi no ra ket qua la localhost.localdomain
<vubuntor404> ko start dc squid
<vubuntor404> ai biet chi minh voi
<vubuntor404> minh search gg
<vubuntor404> thi ko ra dc ket qua
<vubuntor404> tren gg
<vubuntor404> toan clip hoac tai lieu huong dan cau hinh
<vubuntor404> co yeu cau phai dat ten hostname
<vubuntor404> thi squid moi chay
<vubuntor404> nhung minh ko thay cho nao co hostname localhost.localdomain nhu minh
<vubuntor404> minh cai centos 5.5 tren vmware
<vubuntor404> ai biet chi voi nhe
<vubuntor631> hello!
<vubuntor404> Hello
<vubuntor631> can you help me about network problem in ubuntu ?
<vubuntor404> Can U write VietNamese?
<vubuntor404> I don't know English
<vubuntor631> can you speak VNmese?
<vubuntor404> Yes!
<vubuntor631> thi ra la la nguoi VN a?
<vubuntor631> hix
<vubuntor404> eo
<vubuntor404> trang nay la trang ubuntu-vn ma
<vubuntor404> ong o dau vay
<vubuntor631> xl ban !
<vubuntor631> tuj o HCM
<vubuntor404> eo
<vubuntor404> co j hoi di
<vubuntor404> neu minh biet thi minh tra loi
<vubuntor404> neu ko thi` .........
<vubuntor631> bạn ơi cho tuj hỏi tuj hỏi tại sao tôi cài ubuntu trên win7 (= wubi ) thì không thể vào mang wired được ?
<vubuntor631> trong khi đó wireless thì vào bình thường!
<vubuntor404> bạn nói bạn cài ubuntu = wubi thi ko the vao wired dc
<vubuntor404> vậy bạn cài ubuntu = cd/usb thì vào dc ak?
<vubuntor404> dòng thứ 2,3 từ dưới lên
<vubuntor631> khong tuj chua thu cai = CD, vi can gap nen cai = iso cho nhanh ak?
<vubuntor404> enable chÆ°a
<vubuntor631> enable rồi nen tôi bảo  vào wifi được mà!
<vubuntor404> ko
<vubuntor404> ý tui là có đến 2 3 dòng lận
<vubuntor404> 3 dòng
<vubuntor404> enable 3 loại mạng khac nhau
<vubuntor404> wired
<vubuntor404> wireless
<vubuntor404> mobile
<vubuntor631> vay thi enable wired  sao ban?
<vubuntor404> ax
<vubuntor404> thấy dấu stick ở phía trước thì enable rồi
<vubuntor404> nhìn là biết mà
<vubuntor404> nếu chưa có thì cứ nhấn vào
<vubuntor631> uh thi co dau tick!
<vubuntor404> zz
<vubuntor631> co dieu la tuj khong the ping den dia chi nao duoc ca!
<vubuntor404> ping làm gì khi chưa kết nối
<vubuntor404> lúc kết nối dc nó sẽ hiện cái bảng thông báo mà
<vubuntor631> the ha,ak ma win7 thi vao mang binh thuong nha!
<vubuntor404> mình cũng ko biết nữa
<vubuntor404> rảnh rổi thì sudo apt-get update đi
<vubuntor631> chan qua! ko aj giup minh sao?
<vubuntor631> truoc minh cung update 1 lan roi nhung cung the!
<vubuntor404> ngồi chờ đi
<__YAC__> ifconfig xem có IP ko
<vubuntor631> tuj go the no ra mot dong chu ko biet the nao bac oi!
<vubuntor631> ak no co hien la 127.0.0.1
<vubuntor404> do la ip loopback ma
<vubuntor404> xem phia tren ay
<vubuntor404> eth0
<vubuntor404> inet addr
<vubuntor631> no khong hien eth0
<vubuntor631> khong co dong eth0
<vubuntor404> vay thi chua co ip
<vubuntor404> chua vao dc chu sao
<vubuntor404> zz
<vubuntor631> vay tuj phai lam j day,help me please?
<__YAC__> lshw -class network
<__YAC__> thử xem có nhận card ko
<vubuntor631> neu nhan card thi no bao sao bac?
<__YAC__> thì nó hiện tên card
<vubuntor404> lshw -class network
<vubuntor631> taj em dag dung window nen ko nho,luc nay co go lenh do roi nhung ko nho?
<vubuntor404> máy mình báo command not found mới kinh chứ
<__YAC__> mình tg cái đó có sẵn chứ nhỉ :-?
<vubuntor631> hinh nhu la lshw -C network moi dung ak?
<__YAC__> -C là alias của -class
<__YAC__> ko thì lspci | grep Network cũng đc
<vubuntor404> sudo lshw -class network
<vubuntor404> dung roi
<vubuntor404> zz
<vubuntor404> máy mình báo command not found
<vubuntor404> ah quen
<vubuntor404> command not found
<vubuntor404> nhung vẫn ping dc google
<vubuntor404> zz
<vubuntor631> em go "lspci" thi thay no cung hien cai card mang la : athros giong window do bac!
<__YAC__> copy cả dòng ra đây xem nào
<__YAC__> mình chưa dùng máy nào có cái card đó
<vubuntor631> ak em nham atheros AR8162 Fast ethernet controller
<__YAC__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205582/how-do-i-get-an-atheros-ar8162-working
<iSupyBot> Title: 12.10 - How do I get an Atheros AR8162 working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<__YAC__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/157223/12-04-does-not-detect-eth0atheros-ar8162
<iSupyBot> Title: 12.04 does not detect eth0(Atheros AR8162 ) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<__YAC__> thá»­ xem
<__YAC__> .g AR8162 Ubuntu
<iPhenny> __YAC__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/157223/12-04-does-not-detect-eth0atheros-ar8162
<iSupyBot> Title: 12.04 does not detect eth0(Atheros AR8162 ) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor404> yac
<vubuntor404> hoi ti nhe
<vubuntor404> squid ay
<vubuntor404> mình đặt hostname roi
<vubuntor404> vẫn ko start dc
<vubuntor404> sua file /etc/squid/squid.conf
<vubuntor404> port, acl, http_access visible_hostname
<vubuntor404> nhưng vẫn ko start dc
<vubuntor404> somebody help me!!
<__YAC__> squid thì /me chưa dùng
<vubuntor404> vậy tks nhé
<hongphuc> mình kết nối HDMI cho cái tivi samsung nhưng ko có tiếng? da voc trong cai sound nhung ko thay cai output HDMI dau cả
<_Tux_> hongphuc: thay TV
<_Tux_> =]]
<hongphuc> @@
<vubuntor398> Tux Æ¡i
<vubuntor398> giúp cái
<_Tux_> hongphuc: vào mục sound check lại
<_Tux_> cho sound nó ra HDMI là xong
 * _Tux_ kết nối con SS ở cty cũ ngon lành
<vubuntor398> @@
<hongphuc> vấn để là ko thấy cái HDMI trong sound
<hongphuc> @@
<_Tux_> hongphuc: VGA gì, hardware information
<hongphuc> 965GM
<hongphuc> sound onboard
<hongphuc> @@
<_Tux_> vậy cũng có HDMI à
<hongphuc> có cổng HDMI mà
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> túm lại là nó chỉ có output ra là speaker và headphone
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> làm sao đây
<hongphuc> =.=
<vinhomn> có ai online ko :D
<vinhomn> làm thế nào để trong cronjob nhận chuỗi có kí tự $ nhỉ
<vinhomn> ví dụ mình có lệnh mysqlcheck.sh --user abc --password '$123@45'
<vinhomn> xem log thấy chỉ chạy đc thế này mysqlcheck.sh --user abc --password '$
<vinhomn> phần đằng sau $ bị mất hết
<vinhomn> chẹp
<codai2810> hử? tưởng có tường thuật trực tiếp @@
<vubuntor320> các bạn ơi cho hỏi Máy DELL Audi A4 có card mạng dùng trong windows là Ethenet Atheros AR8162 thì có cần cài lại driver mạng cho nó nữa không?
<NgoHuy> không
<NgoHuy> sudo modprobe ath9k lên là ok
<vubuntor320> tại mình dùng trong win7 thì có mạng mà trên ubuntu thì ko có!
<NgoHuy> thì dùng lệnh đó xem
<vubuntor320> vag thank bac de em thu xem sao nhe!
<vubuntor450> các bạn cho mình hỏi
<NgoHuy> ?
<vubuntor450> usb boot 12.04 LTS sao lại ko có cài đặt along side with windows 7 ?
<NgoHuy> anh _Tux_ Æ¡i
<NgoHuy> thế nó có bao nhiêu tùy chọn hả bạn
<vubuntor450> có cái replace và something else bạn àh
<NgoHuy> mình hỏi bạn có bao nhiểu tùy chọn
<vubuntor450> có 2 tùy chọn thôi bạn àh
<vubuntor450> mình nhớ có 1 lần cài cho máy khác mà có 3 tùy chọn ( trong đó có cài song song với win 7 )
<vubuntor829> các bạn cho hỏi làm sao để vào mạng wired trên Ubuntu?
<vubuntor829> Ex-chat
<vubuntor829> how to detect wired network in ubuntu 12.04,please ?
<hongphuc> clear
<vubuntor388> alo
<vubuntor388> mọi người ơi
<vubuntor388> cho mình hỏi xí
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Tux|zZz> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<iSupyBot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-21
<chungbd> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<chungbd> !forum
<ubot2> Factoid 'forum' not found
<chungbd> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor669> giup minh voi
<Stanley00> !ash
<ubot2> Factoid 'ash' not found
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor669> minh cai ubuntu xong mat het du lieu.giup minhf khoi phuc lai voi.
<vubuntor669> :(
<Stanley00> thôi, rút kinh nghiệm đi, chứ chả lấy lại được bao nhiêu đâu. Mà bạn mất những gì thế?
<vubuntor669> minh thi khong can nheu chi lay lai may file do an' thoi
<Stanley00> mà bạn cài kiểu gì lại để mất dữ liệu được nhỉ? option duy nhất làm điều này có hiện dialog warning mà? @@
<vubuntor669> minh moi cai lan dau ma.
<Stanley00> hơn nữa, option mặc định cũng không phải là cái use all đấy. Đáng nhẽ bạn phải chịu khó đọc kỹ rồi mới click chứ @@
<vubuntor669> giup minh cach nao lay lai it cung dc ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor669: 1+1=1 và 1+0 = 0 ;)
<vubuntor669> ban dau minh cai laf cahy song song vs window nhung vao cai chac so xuat nen mat het :((
<Stanley00> chịu thôi, chắc là nên đem ra tiệm
<vubuntor417> trong computer thay dung luong van con 1 nua.
<vubuntor417> khoi phuc du lieu bang cach nao vay ban
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-22
<vubuntor901> xin giup minh ve lenh cai driver wifi nha
<vubuntor901> minh dang xai ubuntu13.10
<vubuntor901> co ai cuu minh voi
 * _Tux__ vất phao cho vubuntor901 
<vubuntor901> CAM ON
<vubuntor901> bay gio lenh nhu ve thao vay ban?
<_Tux__> vubuntor901: lspci | grep -i network
<_Tux__> xem đang xài card wifi nào đã
<vubuntor901> minh khong biet nua
<vubuntor901> xem bang cach nao
<vubuntor901> minh moi cai dc ha nen khong ranh lam
<_Tux__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor901> bay gio lam sao day cac ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor901: chịu khó đọc đi, cái lệnh lspci đó là để xem card wifi đó @@
<vubuntor901> nguyenvanson@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i network 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) nguyenvanson@ubuntu:~$
<vubuntor901> no hien thi vay ne
<_Tux__> :3
<_Tux__> vubuntor901: cài b43wl gì đó vào
<Stanley00> vubuntor901: bạn mở cái software source, cài cái driver trong đó đi
<vubuntor901> no nam o dau
<_Tux__> b43-fwcutter
<_Tux__> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<vubuntor901> <tux_> minh cai xong
<vubuntor901> no bao vay ne
<vubuntor901> nguyenvanson@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter [sudo] password for nguyenvanson:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package b43-fwcutter nguyenvanson@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<vubuntor901> vay la dc chua
<_Tux__> sudo apt-get update
<_Tux__> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<vubuntor213> cai driver wifi sao vay cac ban
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-23
<vubuntor559> chao cac ban co ai biet cai driver wifi ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor559> xin giup minh voi
<vubuntor559> xin giup voi cac ban oi
<vubuntor559> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor559> ban co the giup minh cai driver wifi khong
<vubuntor967> mấy bạn ơi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor967> mình hiện đang xài laptop của acer và mình tìm trên trang chủ của hảng thì không thấy liệt kê driver cho ubuntu chỉ thấy cho windows à
<vubuntor967> vậy bây giờ mình mún tìm driver cho ubuntu thì phải tìm ở đâu
<vubuntor967> sao hong ai trả lời mình hết vậy
<vubuntor967> sao hong ai trả lời mình hết vậy
<vubuntor152> chào các bạn
<vubuntor152> bạn nào giúp mình lỗi này với
<vubuntor152> root@ubuntu:/QtTut/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.3# make cd src/tools/bootstrap/ && make -f Makefile  make[1]: Entering directory `/QtTut/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6. /bootstrap' g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -O0 -fPIC -Wall -W -DQT_BOOTSTRAPPED -DQ ODE -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT EAM -DQT_NO_GEOM_VARIANT -DQT_NO_LIBRARY -DQT_NO_QOBJECT -DQT_NO_STL  TEMLOCALE -DQT_NO_TEXTSTREAM -DQT_NO
<vubuntor152> root@ubuntu:/QtTut/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.3# make cd src/tools/bootstrap/ && make -f Makefile  make[1]: Entering directory `/QtTut/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.3/src/tools/bootstrap' g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -O0 -fPIC -Wall -W -DQT_BOOTSTRAPPED -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_NO_DATASTREAM -DQT_NO_GEOM_VARIANT -DQT_NO_LIBRARY -DQT_NO_QOBJECT -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO
<vubuntor152> root@ubuntu:/QtTut/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.3# make cd src/tools/bootstrap/ && make -f Makefile  make[1]: Entering directory `/QtTut/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.3/src/tools/bootstrap' g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -O0 -fPIC -Wall -W -DQT_BOOTSTRAPPED -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_NO_DATASTREAM -DQT_NO_GEOM_VARIANT -DQT_NO_LIBRARY -DQT_NO_QOBJECT -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO
<_Tux_> clgt
<nguyentrungtin06> co ai ko
<nguyentrungtin06> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-24
<nguyentrungtin06> có ai không
<nguyentrungtin06> hú le
<nguyentrungtin06> hé lô
<nguyentrungtin06> :D
<LostCrab> ?
<nguyentrungtin06> hi <LostCrab>
<LostCrab> okay
<nguyentrungtin06> :D
 * LostCrab bò bò đi
<nguyentrungtin06> =))
<vubuntor308> có bro nào ở đây ko
<vubuntor308> cho mình hỏi 1 tí
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-25
<vubuntor562> xin chào
<vubuntor562> có ai hỗ trợ mình chút không
<vubuntor106> alo
<vubuntor106> có ai ko
<vubuntor106> cho mình hỏi tí
<LostCrab_> ?
<vubuntor106> alo
<vubuntor106> có ai onl ko cho mình hỏi tí đi
<LostCrab_> ?
<vubuntor106> mình đang học fedora
 * LostCrab_ dòm lên thấy chữ ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor106> thầy yêu cầu cài cái bộ j giống office của window đó
<LostCrab_> okay
<vubuntor106> mà bắt cài bản .tar.gz2 mới đc
<vubuntor106> bạn có thể chỉ mình cách cài ko
<LostCrab_> trên trang của libreoffice nó có hướng dẫn sẵn?
<vubuntor106> nó bằng tiếng anh hay tiếng việt bạn
<LostCrab_> tiếng anh, tất nhiên
<C4NoC> hế nhô
<C4NoC> có ai hem
<vubuntor106> tiếng anh mình dở lắm ^^!
<LostCrab_> học cái gì đó dính đến linux thì đành dùng tiếng anh thôi
<C4NoC>  dở thì học
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor106> có tài liệu nào hướng dẫn mà bằng tiếng việt ko bạn
<LostCrab_> không
<C4NoC> ko thì học tiếng tàu lẹ đi
<LostCrab_> (ﺧ益ﺨ)
<vubuntor106> haizzzzzzzz
<LostCrab_> hái
<vubuntor106> cho mình hỏi ngoài lề tí
<vubuntor106> bạn có làm bên lĩnh vực linux ko
<C4NoC> hình như có
<C4NoC> desktop xài lunix
<C4NoC> nên chắc cũng gọi là có làm nhể
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor106> ý tui là đi làm mà bên lĩnh vực liên quan đến linux kìa
<C4NoC> hinhf như cũng có
<C4NoC> reg dc con EC2 free của amazon lên chọt chọt
 * LostCrab_ lao công gia đình
<vubuntor470> cho mình hỏi, có cách nào xem file system,map trong /boot có cái quái j trong đó ko :D
<vubuntor470> sr, vi cũng soi được :3
<vubuntor470> trường thứ 2 có chữ cái T, t, W... có nghĩa là gì nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> không bít
<vubuntor470> có câu trả lời từ wiki rùi :D
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-26
<vubuntor064> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi tên của phần mềm tạo bộ cài đặt hệ điều hành lên usb trên ubuntu với. thánks
<CoconutCrab> unetbootin
<vubuntor064> cám ơn :3
<vubuntor596> Tải về rồi. mấy bạn hướng dẫn mình cài đc hk :(
<vubuntor596> Không thể hiển thị “unetbootin-linux-585”.
<CoconutCrab> nhấn kép vào, chọn file iso, chọn ổ rồi cài thôi?
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<vubuntor181> các anh cho em hỏi , em cài ubuntu 12.04 lts bằng usb rồi
<vubuntor181> giờ nó mặc định boot vào ubuntu
<vubuntor181> em cai gói grub customizer
<vubuntor181> nhung trong phần chọn boot nó ko có dòng win7 nữa
<vubuntor181> vậy là win7 em bị mất sạch rồi hã mấy anh
<vubuntor181> có cách nào lấy lại được ko :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor181: chưa biết
<_Tux_> mở GParted lên mà coi thôi
<_Tux_> còn phân vùng Windows thì nó vẫn còn đấy
<_Tux_> còn không thì chắc tèo rồi
<vubuntor181> em mở Gparted len roi
<vubuntor181> no co 2 cái :/dev/sda1 linux swap
<vubuntor181> dev/sda2 ext4
<vubuntor181> la 2 cái lúc cài ubuntu e thiết lập
<vubuntor181> vậy là mất hêt rồi hã a :(
<_Tux_> thế không còn cái nào nữa luôn hả?
<vubuntor181> ko còn cai nào luôn anh Tux
<vubuntor181> vậy nếu mất rồi em cài win 7 boot = usb bthuong dc pải ko a
<_Tux_> ờ
<vubuntor363> a Tux trả lời lại em với, e mới bị mất kết nối , cái vụ cài lại win 7 ấy
<_Tux_> thì cũng cứ chia HDD rồi cài như bình thường thôi mà
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-27
<vubuntor631> mọi người có thể hướng dẫn mình cài winusb đc ko, mình cài bằng term nó báo lỗi
<CoconutCrab> cái đó để cài win lên usb hả?
<vubuntor623> alo. ubuntu Vn giúp mình với. cái unetbootin chạy hoàn toàn bình thường ko lỗi gì, nhưng ko thể boot đc. thánks
<electr0n_> ban dung mobalivecd check xem USB boot co bi loi gi khong
<electr0n_> nếu không có lỗi thì check xem bạn boot từ usb đúng cách chưa
<electr0n_> :D
<vubuntor623> Không bạn ơi. hôm bữa mình vẫn boot bình thường a`
<vubuntor623> cái bootin này khó dùng quá đi :*(
<electr0n_> khó? :|
<vubuntor623> Mình thấy có phần mềm Universal USB Installer.
<vubuntor623> Có phiên bản cho ubuntu ko bạn
<vubuntor623> Dễ dùng nhưng ko chịu boot
<electr0n_> universal installer không có bản cho linux thì phải
<vubuntor623> :|
<electr0n_> đang chạy ubuntu muốn tạo usb boot thì dùng dd
<electr0n_> nhanh gọn lẹ
<vubuntor623> đd là cái j :(
<vubuntor623> gấp lắm luôn :((((
<electr0n_> mở terminal gõ $dd if=/path/to/file/iso of=/dev/sdb
<electr0n_> /dev/sdb là path tới usb
<electr0n_> máy bạn có thể khác
<electr0n_> :D
<vubuntor623> Còn cái nào khác dễ hơn hk =]]
<electr0n_> (facepalm)
<vubuntor623> có cái nào giống universal usb installer v đó :]]
<electr0n_> có 1 cách => về lại windows
<vubuntor623> cách nào :*(
<vubuntor623> @elect0n cách nào v :(
<vubuntor272> may ban oi
<vubuntor272> chi minh cach cai song song ubuntu 13.10 voi windows 8 voi
<electr0n_> bạn cài win8 trước rồi cài ubuntu trên 1 phân vùng khác là được
<vubuntor272> xin loi vi minh khong bam duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor272> minh cai windows 8 roi
<vubuntor272> minh gan usb cai ubuntu vao roi restart may
<vubuntor272> boot vao usb
<vubuntor272> chon cai dat ubuntu
<vubuntor272> roi minh chon tuy chon la cai dat song song voi windows 8
<vubuntor272> o dia minh dang co 3 phan vung nhung sao chi thay co 1 phan vung xuat hien de cai dat thoi vay
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-22
<vubuntor575> hi
<vubuntor575> toi co van de la
<vubuntor575> sao khi upgrade len ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor575> thi ket noi duoc wifi nhung ko vao internet duoc
<vubuntor575> xin giup do dum
<vubuntor575> cam on
<vubuntor497> bạn gắn cable vào có su dụng dc ko ?
<vubuntor575> minh ko co cable
<vubuntor575> chi dung wifi thoi ah
<vubuntor497> Mở terminal lên gõ lệnh :sudo -s gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf  Sau đó thêm vào cuối dòng này :options ath9k nohwcrypt=1  Save lại và khởi động lại máy ! chúc thành công !
<vubuntor497> hoac cài ip tỉnh cho wifi đó
<vubuntor497> http://lebinh234.name.vn/cai-ip-tinh-cho-ubuntu-14-04/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Cài IP tĩnh cho Ubuntu 14.04 | LEBINH234 ] - lebinh234.name.vn
<n0bawk> vubuntor575: à nhiều khi nó điên điên
<n0bawk> vubuntor575: bạn có đến được bước nhập mật khẩu ko
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-26
<vubuntor797> alo em cai kali linux nhung khong nhan card wifi ai chi? giup em cach cai driver wifi voi!
<MrTuxHdb> ở đây toàn gà
<MrTuxHdb> xài Ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> sao biết xài kali của hacker mà hướng dẫn
<vubuntor921> alo co ai khong
<vubuntor921> giup minh voi
<vubuntor921> need helps plz !
<MrTuxHdb> 12:26  MrTuxHdb> ở đây toàn gà
<MrTuxHdb> 12:26  MrTuxHdb> xài Ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> 12:26  MrTuxHdb> sao biết xài kali của hacker mà hướng dẫn
<vubuntor808> nedd help pls !
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor808: timeout chÆ°a
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> hỏi mãi không chán à :3
<vubuntor259> kali linux khong dung duoc wifi ai giup voi
<MrTuxHdb> 12:26  MrTuxHdb> ở đây toàn gà
<MrTuxHdb> 12:26  MrTuxHdb> xài Ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> 12:26  MrTuxHdb> sao biết xài kali của hacker mà hướng dẫn
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-19
<vubuntor619> hey
<vubuntor619> i need a help
<MrTuxHdb> khó nhể
<MrTuxHdb> ở đây chỉ nói tiếng Việt
<MrTuxHdb> :(
<vubuntor619> mọi người ơi cho e hỏi với ạ
<vubuntor619> e tưởng đây là nước ngoài :)))
<vubuntor619> xin lỗi mọi người ạ
<vubuntor619> em cài ubuntu bằng usb
<vubuntor619> nhưng khi boot băng usb nó cứ báo
<vubuntor619> no deafault or ui
<vubuntor619> là bị lỗi j ạ
<vubuntor619> e đã thử khắc fucj bằng cách dổi tên syslinux rồi nhưng không được ạ
 * vubuntor619 slaps quydo around a bit with a large fishbot
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu version nào
<MrTuxHdb> tạo usb boot bằng cái gì
<vubuntor619> 15.04 a.
<MrTuxHdb> và ... dùng UEFI hay BIOS
<vubuntor619> e thuc su khong hieu lam ve ueif hay bios
<vubuntor619> nhung chac la bios a.
<vubuntor619> vi e thay an f2 de vao bios a. :)))
 * MrTuxHdb khăn gói quả mướp về quê
<vubuntor619> e da thu các phần mềm khác nhau để cài ubuntu vào usb
<vubuntor619> nhưng đều bị báo lỗi thế ạ
<vubuntor696> Chào mọi người, làm sao em có thể phát wifi được ạ, em có tìm trên mạng nhưng sau khi phát thì thiết bị khác không nhận
<MrTuxHdb> dùng network manager phát được
<CoconutCrab> 'sau khi phát'
<CoconutCrab> bạn đã thực hiện bước nào để phát?
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: adhoc wifi nên chắc éo được ấy mà
<vubuntor696> connect to hidden wfi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor696> connect to hidden wifi
<CoconutCrab> cái đó đâu phải là phát?
<vubuntor696> em dùng kde-network-manage để phát sau đó kết nối đến wifi ẩn
<MrTuxHdb> KDE?
 * MrTuxHdb ok
 * MrTuxHdb bay đi
 * MrTuxHdb quác quác quác
<vubuntor696> anh nào rãnh teamviewer giùm em phát
<MrTuxHdb> 20$
<vubuntor696> :)
<vubuntor995> các pro cho e hỏi cách đưa shurtcut các file chay ra ngoai desktop trên ubuntu với nhé
<vubuntor995> loay hoay mãi không được
<vubuntor995> đưa ra ngoài desktop rồi, nhưng khi click vào nó đứng im, không chạy,
<MrTuxHdb> tùy apps
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor995: cái đó không do ubuntu
<vubuntor995> mong các pro chỉ giúp, cái này mình ngu lắm
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-20
<afterlastangel> card wifi của /me lại bị khùng
<afterlastangel> chán quá
<afterlastangel> phải dùng cái điện thoại bắt wifi :(
<vubuntor419> ad Æ¡i
<vubuntor419> cho e hỏi ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party ## developers who want to ship their latest software. deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu partner # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu partner deb http://archive.canonical.com/trusty partner # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/trus
<vubuntor419> dòng nào bị sai ạ
<SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /ubuntu ] - extras.ubuntu.com
<SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /ubuntu ] - extras.ubuntu.com
<SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /ubuntu ] - archive.canonical.com
<SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /ubuntu ] - archive.canonical.com
<vubuntor419> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu partner
<SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /ubuntu ] - archive.canonical.com
<vubuntor419> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu partner
<SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /ubuntu ] - archive.canonical.com
<vubuntor419> sửa ntn ạ
<vubuntor011> e có 1 lỗi cần hỏi ạ
<vubuntor011> ad Æ¡i
<CoconutCrab> huh?
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<vubuntor011> may qúa
<CoconutCrab> bạn bỏ cái nội dung file kia vào pastebin hay vào đâu đấy rồi đưa url ra đây
<vubuntor011> 2 dòng này sửa sao ạ
<vubuntor011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12876604/
<vubuntor011> đây ạ
<vubuntor011> e mới vào ngề
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor011> r đó ạ...
<vubuntor011> sửa làm s
<vubuntor011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12876632/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor011> sr e nhầm là cái này mớiđúng
<CoconutCrab> hu huh
<vubuntor011> s thế ạ..
<CoconutCrab> đều là repo chuẩn của ubuntu mà
<CoconutCrab> có cái nào lỗi liếc gì đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor011> cái paste thứ 2 ấy ạ
<CoconutCrab> không có gì lỗi cả
<vubuntor011> dòng thứ 5 ấy ạ
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<CoconutCrab> mà thường sửa cái này người ta sửa qua software source
<CoconutCrab> bạn sửa thẳng file làm gì
<vubuntor011> ad có thể chỉ e cách sưa đc ko ạ
<vubuntor011> tại e mới cài đây thôi..
<CoconutCrab> bạn sửa thông qua software sources trong preference ấy
<vubuntor011> mở ở chỗ nào ạ
<vubuntor011> =]]
<CoconutCrab> trong settings hay preference gì ấy
 * CoconutCrab lâu ngày cũng không đụng vào
<vubuntor011> rôi a..rồi bấm ntn để sửa ạ
<vubuntor011> đổi host khác hả
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> không cần đổi host
<CoconutCrab> cứ để vậy thôi
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ setup thông qua đó hết
<vubuntor011> hihi
<vubuntor011> nhưng bây giờ lỗi đang ko cho setup gì hết ạ
<vubuntor011> đều báo sai dòng ko à
<CoconutCrab> bật hết lại từ đầu thôi
<CoconutCrab> bạn để sai url của repo rồi
<CoconutCrab> url đúng là gì thì mình không rõ lắm
<vubuntor011> ad có thể chỉ cụ thể đc ko ạ..
<CoconutCrab> lâu ngày không đụng vào
<vubuntor011> =]]
<CoconutCrab> vậy bạn sửa gì file đó?
<vubuntor011> e sửa mà qên backup nên vẫn sai ạ.
<vubuntor011> đọc trên mấy diễn đàn nước ngoài mà e ko thấy lỗi sai giống v
<CoconutCrab> bạn sửa sai url thôi
<vubuntor011> nên mò nãy h đành lên đây hỏi
<CoconutCrab> thực ra không nên sửa trưc tiếp file đó mà nên dùng software source
<vubuntor011> thế bây giờ tạo file mới đc ko ạ
<CoconutCrab> không thì bạn xóa hết từ dòng 5 đến dòng 8
<CoconutCrab> rồi dùng software để thêm phần mềm sau
<vubuntor011> tại e cài skype mà e đang dùng ubuntu 64bit nên ko sài đc
<vubuntor011> lúc gơ ra mới bị lỗi ấy
<CoconutCrab> xóa mấy dòng đó đi
<vubuntor011> r ạ..
<vubuntor011> có cần update lại ko ạ
<CoconutCrab> uhm, update lại thôi
<vubuntor011> ad ơi..s e cài skype mà ko sử dụng đc thế
<vubuntor011> bấm vào ko thấy lauch
<CoconutCrab> bạn chạy skype trong terminal xem báo lỗi gì
<vubuntor011> sudo apt-get install skype ạ
<CoconutCrab> chạy skype
<CoconutCrab> cứ gõ skype trong terminal thôi
<vubuntor011> gỡ bỏ r ạ
<CoconutCrab> thế thì cài lại
<vubuntor011> thanks ad đẹp zai
<vubuntor011> đc rồi ạ
<vubuntor011> h mới bít mở soft trong terminal đc
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor011> diễn đàn mình ko hoạt động từ lâu r ạ
<CoconutCrab> nói chung là vẫn hoạt động
<CoconutCrab> nhưng mọi người thích vào FB hơn
<vubuntor011> ad đag làm gì ấy
<CoconutCrab> ngồi coi wed
<vubuntor011> ad có fb ko ạ..
<CoconutCrab> ko
<masterwolf> 1 sao cho CoconutCrab, ko xài fb :P
<vubuntor011> các ad cho e hỏi...cái apt-fast s e install nó kêu ko tìm thấy khóa
<CoconutCrab> apt fast là cái gì
<vubuntor011> cái mà để tải nhanh á a...
<vubuntor011> thay cú pháp apt get thành apt fast ấy
<CoconutCrab> chưa dùng cái đấy bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> tải vẫn 2 MB/s nên không có nhu cầu
<vubuntor011> thế có cách nào cải thiện tốc độ download ko ạ...
<vubuntor011> tốc e load web thường tới 800kb/s
<CoconutCrab> mấy khi phải update đâu mà
<CoconutCrab> cứ dùng vậy đi
<vubuntor011> tải pack có <100
<vubuntor011> tại h mới cài nên cài phần mềm ấy mà
<masterwolf> uh cái apt-fast mình biết
<masterwolf> thường xài suốt
<masterwolf> mà giờ lâu quá chưa rớ ubuntu
<vubuntor011> thanks..h e đã sài đc fast r ạ..
<masterwolf> ko biết nó còn ngon ko :)
<vubuntor011> h ad sài win à
<masterwolf> macos
<masterwolf> đúng hơn là hackintosh
<CoconutCrab> ew
<masterwolf> mà nhớ ubuntu quá
<masterwolf> ko biết bản 15.10 ww ngon ko =]
<lewtds> masterwolf: lởm lắm, đừng dùng
<masterwolf> mac os ngon quá, làm lơ mấy em linux mấy tháng nay
<masterwolf> giờ cần nghịch lại
<vubuntor011> mac ox lap thường có cài đc ko ạ
<CoconutCrab> vãi
<CoconutCrab> đây là #ubuntu-vn nhé
<CoconutCrab> dụ dùng mac thì ra chỗ khác chơi
<masterwolf> he he
<vubuntor011> hihi
<masterwolf> vubuntor011: mất thời gian nghiên cứu, nhưng tuỳ cấu hình
<masterwolf> có cấu hình laptop hợp, ngon thì nhanh, đôi khi phải thay card.
 * CoconutCrab sút văng masterwolf 
<masterwolf> có gì đâu nà
<masterwolf> =]
<masterwolf> \me lỏm ngỏm bò vào
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-21
<phanviethanh> Chào các bác, bác nào có thể hướng dẫn em config cái Undervolting trong TLP với ạ. Em thấy nó như này:
<phanviethanh> PHC_CONTROLS="F:V F:V F:V F:V"
<phanviethanh> thì F,V là thây giá trị cụ thể phải không ạ?
<CoconutCrab> ở đây có ai dùng cái chương trình đấy đâu :v
<CoconutCrab> mà undervolting làm gì
<CoconutCrab> cứ để yên nó đi
<phanviethanh> http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-configuration.html
<phanviethanh> cái này nè bác
<SuperLuserv3> [ linrunner.de: TLP – Configuration ] - linrunner.de
<CoconutCrab> thế hóa ra thành mình đọc doc hộ bạn à
<CoconutCrab> :v
<phanviethanh> đâu bác, em chỉ chưa hiểu cái chỗ PHC_CONTROLS="F:V F:V F:V F:V"  kia thôi
<phanviethanh> :))
<CoconutCrab> chịu
<CoconutCrab> phải đọc và hiểu cái đó mới biết được chứ
<phanviethanh> ok bác, để em tìm hiể thêm :)
<MrTuxHdb> phanviethanh: thế thì đọc đi
 * MrTuxHdb chứ cũng không hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> haha
<MrTuxHdb> lên github hay mailing list mà hỏi
<vubuntor643> cho hỏi cách để kt xem máy đã cài đầy đủ driver chưa..kể cả card màn hình rời
<vubuntor643> anô
<MrTuxHdb> khó
<MrTuxHdb> nó nhận hết
<MrTuxHdb> chạy được hay không thôi
<MrTuxHdb> và ... có chạy tốt hay không :D
<vubuntor643> tại lap có card rời là r7 m265
<vubuntor643> ko biết có up lên đc ko
<gioans> xin chào
<gioans> chào buổi sáng
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-22
<CoconutCrab> chào buổi tối
<nameuser_> Hello
<CoconutCrab> wat
<nameuser_> Just bored
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<nameuser_> dmesg shows ext4 errrors. Boot my live usb and run fsck. Thought the problem was fixed. But after rebooting and running for a few minutes, same problem again.
<CoconutCrab> smartctl
<CoconutCrab> check
<nameuser_> CoconutCrab: it shows a bunch of errers,
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> dd to other medium
<nameuser_> and say goodbye to my disk?
<CoconutCrab> yup
<vubuntor879> em co chut van de truc trac
#ubuntu-vn 2016-10-30
<vubuntor593> Xin chào, mình xài ubuntu 16.04. Mình update software cua ubuntu nhưng bị lỗi. Bây giờ khi khởi động lại máy thì màn hình nhấp nháy. Nhập password xong thì ko hiện lên gì hết
<vubuntor593> Mình không rành về ubuntu lắm. Mọi người có thể giúp mình khôi phục lại máy không vì mình cần chạy một số chương trình trên ubuntu
<vubuntor593> Cảm ơn nhiều
<lewtds> bạn thử nhấn control-alt-f2 xem có ra cái màn hình đen xì nhưng có hỏi password ở trên cùng k?
<lewtds> nếu được thì login vào bằng cái đấy
<vubuntor593> cám ơn bạn để mình thử xem
<lewtds> rồi thử chạy mấy lệnh sau để reinstall các package quan trọng nhất
<lewtds> sudo apt-get update
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install unity
<lewtds> sudo shutdown -r now
<lewtds> nếu không thì backup dữ liệu quan trọng rồi cài lại thôi
<lewtds> nếu bạn chỉ cần dùng một số app của ubuntu ngay lúc này thì có thể dùng tạm một cái usb ubuntu
<vubuntor593> vì mình cài khá nhiều chương trình trên ubuntu nên cài lại rất tốn thời gian
<vubuntor593> mình bị lỗi với lệnh sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor593> E:dpgk was interupted. You must manually run " sudo dpkg --config -a' to correct the problem
<vubuntor593> mình làm theo cách của bạn được rồi
<vubuntor593> cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé
